# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Taniguchi Kohaku GO part 2 : Best Of The Best

## William Pantoni

*TANIGUCHI  STARS KOI GO SHOW*

*BEST OF THE BEST*

Youichi Taniguchi pernah berucap Dalam lima tahun mendatang saya ingin Taniguchi Koi Farm memenangkan gelar Young Grand Champion dalam kontes bergengsi di Jepang. Ini seperti ucapan hiperbolik  dari  peternakan yang baru seumur jagung. Sakai, Momotaro dan beberapa nama besar lainnya menancapkan sejarah dalam berbagai kontes di Jepang setelah bertahun  tahun memeras keringat dan tenaga menghasilkan karya  karya terbaik. Bisa apa sebuah peternakan yang baru berdiri?

Kalau pertanyaan itu diberikan kepada Sinya Umeda, yakinlah dia tidak akan sependapat. Taniguchi adalah pekerja keras dan dia selalu dikaruniai keberuntungan komentarnya mengenai sobat karibnya itu

Keberuntungan mungkin hanya sebuah kata yang akan menjadi perdebatan panjang, paling tidak bagi yang mengenal sosok anak muda pekerja keras ini. Taniguchi Koi Farm resmi berdiri pada awal tahun 2007. Sebelumnya Taniguchi  san adalah murid koi dari Oishi, peternakan yang sudah mempunyai catatan sejarah panjang. Selama sepuluh tahun bekerja di peternakan itu, Taniguchi acap berkeliling negeri mencari calon indukan terbaik dari berbagai peternakan terkenal di Jepang. Sakai, Momotaro, Dainichi,Murata,Matsunosuke adalah sedikit nama dari banyak tempat yang dikunjunginya

Pengalaman selama sepuluh tahun bekerja sebagai pencari indukan buat Oishi membangun keyakinannya bahwa tidak akan pernah ada peternakan yang sukses dengan indukan seadanya. Inilah yang melatarbelakangi visinya ketika membangun Taniguchi Koi Farm. Menghasilkan Koi Terbaik dari Indukan Terbaik. Koi  koi yang sepuluh tahun mendatang ditargetkannya akan menjadi incaran para penangkar untuk juga dijadikan indukan.

Walhasil ketika pertama kali membangun peternakannya di sebuah desa di Hiroshima  yang jaraknya hanya sepelemparan batu dari Oishi, yang pertama kali dicari Taniguchi adalah indukan  indukan berkualitas. Disambanginya berbagai peternakan terkenal sehingga terkumpulah indukan. 

Taniguchi juga tidak kepalang tanggung, berbagai fasilitas dia bangun melengkapi fasilitas yang sudah ada. Sebuah kolam pembesaran berkapasitas 300 ton Sebagai peternakan yang baru meretas, sudah banyak dana yang diinvestasikan pengembangan Taniguchi Koi Farm. Rumahnya sampai tidak terurus komentar Ayi Wiratman yang bulan lalu bekesempatan menyambangi rumah dan fasilitas yang sedang dibangun Taniguchi.


*Kolam pembesaran berkapasitas 300 Ton, investasi serius Taniguchi Koi Farm melengkapi fasilitas yang sudah ada*

Yang menggembirakan adalah Taniguchi menjadikan penggemar koi di Indonesia sebagai saksi mata perjalaannya. Tidak hanya berkirim kabar tetapi juga mengirimkan anakan berkualitasnya. Setelah mengirimkan anakan Shibugaki, Kenji dan Hyasiki, sekarang dari indukan terbaiknya Urashimataro dan Ume dari trah Matsunosuke, Taniguchi mengirim 50 ekor kohaku dan 34 ekor sanke   lewat Stars Koi Center untuk kegiatan GO yang bertajuk *Taniguchi GO Show: Best of The Best *

*BENTUK KEGIATAN:*
Kontes memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas kohaku dan sanke bersertifikat eks Taniguchi Koi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 110 ton milik Stars Koi Center, Bandung, selama periode lima bulan dengan perlakuan yang sama

*PERIODE*
Masa GO akan dimulai pada akhir November 2009 hingga akhir Maret 2010

*TUJUAN*
-. Meningkatkan keterampilan memilih koi tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang optimal
-. Meningkatkan keterampilan keeping koi dengan belajar melalui diskusi langsung dengan penangkar terkemuka asal Jepang dan salah satu dealer terkemuka di Indonesia  
-. Meningkatkan silaturahim antar anggota melalui kegiatan tatap muka pada saat penjurian

*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
Sebanyak 50 ekor Kohaku dan 34 ekor Sanke 

*Varietas		        : Kohaku*
Umur			        : 6 bulan , lahir tgl 5 -5- 2009
Ukuran			: 25  28 Cm
Penangkar (Breeder)	: Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi	        : Urashimataro 90 Cm ( 6 tahun )



*Varietas		        : Sanke*
Umur			        : 4 bulan , lahir tgl 20 -7- 2009
Ukuran			: 19  22 Cm
Penangkar (Breeder)	: Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi	        : Umenishiki 82 Cm ( 5 tahun )
_foto indukan menyusul (msh di mudpond)_

*KOLAM*
Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 110 ton milik Stars Koi Centre di Bandung

*PAKAN*
Taniguchi Koi Food : MAX  GROW UP dan SPECIAL - COLOR

*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa GO, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi koi yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila tidak ada lagi koi yang sudah terpilih.

*HARGA*
Kohaku 	: Rp 8,000,000,-   
Sanke 		: Rp 6,000,000,-

Harga tidak termasuk ongkos pengiriman setelah event selesai

*PEMBAYARAN:*
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 3x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a. Pembayaran pertama (50%) atau , pada saat booking
b. Pembayaran kedua (25%), selambat  lambatnya 1 bulan setelah booking
c. Pembayaran ketiga ( 25 % ) selambat lambat nya 1 minggu setelah "UPDATE PERTAMA"
    Kegiatan GO
d. Pembayaran Tunai ( 100 % ) di muka mendapatkan potongan sebesar Rp. 250.000

2. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
BCA
A/C 156 1111 028
AYI WIRATMAN

3. Peserta yang telah melakukan pembayaran tidak diperkenankan untuk mengundurkan diri.
4. Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke Stars Koi lewat HP, mail atau PM

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN*
1. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara First Come First Serve mulai tanggal 25 November 2009  pada pukul 12.00 siang Waktu Server Kois
2. Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu ( joki ) hanya bisa membantu 2 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
3. Setiap peserta  hanya diperbolehkan memesan 5 ekor / posting ,Postingan pada jam 12.00 waktu koi's forum di anggap sah dan tidak bisa di anulir ( di batalkan )
4. Pemilihan bisa dilakukan setiap saat hingga masa kegiatan berakhir pada akhir Maret 2010 dan tetap akan diikut sertakan dalam penilaian
5.Selama masa event berlangsung, nama yang tercantum pada saat pertama dicatat ( posting ) tdk bisa dirubah di belakang hari sampai event ini selesai walaupun ikan nya sudah berpindah tangan

*JURI*
Youichi Taniguchi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

*PEMENANG*
Akan dipilih 5 ekor Sanke Terbaik dan 5 ekor Kohaku Terbaik. Keduanya akan dipertandingkan memperebutkan gelar Grand Champion dan Reserve Grand Champion.
Grand Champion Kohaku dan Grand Champion Sanke akan di adu kembali untuk memperebutkan gelar Best of The Best

*KATEGORI JUARA*
-. Grand Champion
-. Reserve Grand Champion
-. Best Tategoi I
-. Best Tategoi II
-. Best Tategoi III

*HADIAH*
1 Ekor Kohaku  High Quality dan Female Guaranteed
1 Ekor Sanke  High Quality dan Female Guaranteed
Untuk peraih Gelar Grand Champion
~Untuk hadiah peraih gelar BEST of The BEST akan di tentukan kemudian.~

*FEE*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke  KOI-S

*LAIN LAIN*
Hal  hal yang belum diatur akan ditentukan kemudian dan menjadi hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## William Pantoni

Foto Kohaku dan Sanke nya sebagai berikut :

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK01, UK02, UK03, UK04,UK05*

*UK06, UK07, UK08, UK09,UK10*


*UK11, UK12, UK13, UK14,UK15*

*UK16, UK17, UK18, UK19,UK20*

*UK21, UK22, UK23, UK24,*

*UK26, UK27, UK28, UK29,UK30*

*UK31, UK32, UK33, UK34,UK35*

*UK36, UK37, UK38, UK39,UK40*

*UK41, UK42, UK43, UK44,UK45*

*UK46, UK47, UK48, UK49,UK50*


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS51, UMS52, UMS53, UMS54, UMS55*

*UMS56, UMS57, UMS58, UMS59, UMS60*

*UMS61, UMS62, UMS63, UMS64, UMS65*

*UMS66, UMS67, UMS68, UMS69, UMS70*

*UMS71, UMS72, UMS73, UMS74,*

*UMS76, UMS77, UMS78, UMS79, UMS80*

*UMS81, UMS82, UMS83, UMS84*

----------


## Eno TB

Mantabs....Cukup menggoda nich.

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Kok foto ikan2nya yg month dilombakan gak kelihtan ya?

----------


## rvidella

> Kok foto ikan2nya yg month dilombakan gak kelihtan ya?


ini kayaknya ngetik pake bb yang suka auto text yah huehehehehehehe

satu kata ... "Dahsyat"

----------


## Soegianto

ikan nya bgs ,,,,,,,sy lihat dijepun dan ikan ini memang dipilihkan?disiapkan oleh om taniguchi utk GO di star.....
selain ikan dia juga kasih tips Utk GO supaya hasilnya bisa lebih maksimal dari sebelumnya...............

----------


## wahyu

wow........

----------


## edwin

Wuih...torpedo semua...dahsyat!!!

----------


## Tiny

YEAHHH !!! yang ditunggu2.. tapi dana yang dibutuhkan cukup besar nih, ikut ga ya  ?   ::

----------


## luki

manteb.....
mau ga mau ngorek tabungan lagi deh.....  ::   ::  
ikan dah dateng belum om will...?

----------


## Koi Lovers

RRRUUUUAAAAARRRR BIASAAAAA

kayanya musti ikutan nih

----------


## William Pantoni

Terus terang...sy juga sempet kaget begitu terima foto2 ikan2 yg di GO itu.
Bodi dan kualitas untuk batch ini boleh dibilang merata semua...terutama bodi na ck..ck..ck...tinggal cap cip cup aja...  ::  
Tinggal pilih pattern2 yg sesuai selera masing2....  ::

----------


## rvidella

lontong, lontong, lontong .... sapa mau beli lontong?

----------


## Tiny

sayang ukuran per ikan tidak dicantumkan ya..
tapi bener2 deh... kumpulan monster2 kecil.
apalagi no 10. udah kyk kodok aja   ::

----------


## rvidella

> tapi bener2 deh... kumpulan monster2 kecil.
> apalagi no 10. udah kyk kodok aja


kalo di bola no 10 yang "bogel" (maap om sigit serpong) kayak gitu sih ... diego maradodo yah?

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> tapi bener2 deh... kumpulan monster2 kecil.
> apalagi no 10. udah kyk kodok aja  
> 
> 
> kalo di bola no 10 yang "bogel" (maap om sigit serpong) kayak gitu sih ... diego maradodo yah?


No 10 bisa tembus brp cm yah??

----------


## h3ln1k

weesss wess bikin ngilerr aja terusss kayak patkay   ::

----------


## limjohan

guenduttt...guendutt  ya....., mantabbb...  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Anakan Taniguchi dengan kualitas yang jauh lebih baik dari G O sebelumnya........  ::  
Kualitas rata, body bagus, kebanyakan female, dengan pola yang menarik....................ikut   ::

----------


## darren febriano

> Anakan Taniguchi dengan kualitas yang jauh lebih baik dari G O sebelumnya........  
> Kualitas rata, body bagus, kebanyakan female, dengan pola yang menarik....................*ikut*


jgn2 ini bisa jadi yg ketiga ya Om Abi  ::   ::

----------


## dani

> Anakan Taniguchi dengan kualitas yang jauh lebih baik dari G O sebelumnya........  
> Kualitas rata, body bagus, kebanyakan female, dengan pola yang menarik....................ikut


Waduh! Juara bertahan ga mau ngelepas gelarnya...  ::  
Jangan sampe kalah start ah! Pasang alarm buat tgl.25   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> Anakan Taniguchi dengan kualitas yang jauh lebih baik dari G O sebelumnya........  
> Kualitas rata, body bagus, kebanyakan female, dengan pola yang menarik....................ikut  
> 
> 
> Waduh! Juara bertahan ga mau ngelepas gelarnya...  
> Jangan sampe kalah start ah! Pasang alarm buat tgl.25



muantap ... udah mulai hot dari sekarang yah

broom broom broom

kang dani itu yang mayungin teh geulis pisan?

----------


## dani

> muantap ... udah mulai hot dari sekarang yah
> 
> broom broom broom
> 
> kang dani itu yang mayungin teh geulis pisan?



Naksir Om!!!
Itu mah pembantunya Fei atuh, ga salah liat Om???   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> muantap ... udah mulai hot dari sekarang yah
> 
> broom broom broom
> 
> kang dani itu yang mayungin teh geulis pisan?
> ...


si ina ... atau si iteung? apa si .... loh jangan-jangan samsudi dikerok yah jambangnya?   ::  

Taniguchi .... KOHAKU VS SANKE ... taniguchi cup 2010 nih yah? muantaaaaaaaaaap edun ....

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> Anakan Taniguchi dengan kualitas yang jauh lebih baik dari G O sebelumnya........  
> Kualitas rata, body bagus, kebanyakan female, dengan pola yang menarik....................ikut  
> 
> 
> Waduh! Juara bertahan ga mau ngelepas gelarnya...  
> Jangan sampe kalah start ah! Pasang alarm buat tgl.25


karena juara bertahan posting ini .... maka tergerak juga untuk posting tanyain kohaku go kemaren perkembangannya gimana ... dan menulis:




> ada yang mau update soal kohakunya yang pertama mungkin ... soalnya kemaren ke kolam pak henkky sekarang ikan sudah di 50cm-an ... katanya, tapi sih kelihatan lebih besar dari itu huehehehehehe
> 
> marathon juga nih ...
> 
> harusnya mungkin dari Grow Out berubah jadi Keeping Contest kali yah ... apa pemenang GO bisa mempertahankan kualitasnya? atau ada kohaku hitam yang sanggup melejit?
> 
> kalo GO mempertandingkan kecepatan tangan dan internet kita dan apresiasi lewat foto, maka KC menguji kemampuan kita mencurahkan kasih sayang ke koi kita yah ...


rata-rata yang ikut GO Taniguchi kemaren puas ... perkembangan bagus ... tapi Taniguchi sendiri sebetulnya tidak puas dengan pertumbuhan ikan-ikannya, karena dulu memang kita pilih yang pattern baik ... Tapi sekarang, Taniguchi sendiri yang seleksi ikannya dan EO yang finalisasi. Saya yakin GO kali ini BETTER

brrroooom brrrrroooom panasin mesin lagi ....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Anakan Taniguchi dengan kualitas yang jauh lebih baik dari G O sebelumnya........  
> Kualitas rata, body bagus, kebanyakan female, dengan pola yang menarik....................ikut


Mau bikin hattrick, om? Kali ini mesti kerja keras kelihatannya...

----------


## TSA

wah ... manstab nich ........ ada alasan buat ke Bandung lagi .....   ::  
om Will ....... kapan mau ke Bandung ....... ikuuuut ....

----------


## rvidella

> wah ... manstab nich ........ ada alasan buat ke Bandung lagi .....   
> om Will ....... kapan mau ke Bandung ....... ikuuuut ....



ikuttttttttttttt

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> muantap ... udah mulai hot dari sekarang yah
> 
> broom broom broom
> 
> kang dani itu yang mayungin teh geulis pisan?
> ...



jadi nyesel ga dateng ke pembukaan fei dibandung. kyknya banyak yg menarik   ::

----------


## dani

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> wah ... manstab nich ........ ada alasan buat ke Bandung lagi .....   
> om Will ....... kapan mau ke Bandung ....... ikuuuut ....
> 
> 
> 
> ikuttttttttttttt


Jangan ke Bandung dulu, Cipularangnya longsor, nanti aja ya pas penjurian!   ::

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> wah ... manstab nich ........ ada alasan buat ke Bandung lagi .....   
> om Will ....... kapan mau ke Bandung ....... ikuuuut ....
> 
> 
> 
> ikuttttttttttttt


ikuttttttttttt jugaaaaaaaaa   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> wah ... manstab nich ........ ada alasan buat ke Bandung lagi .....   
> om Will ....... kapan mau ke Bandung ....... ikuuuut ....


woo gitu ya om tri alasannya   ::

----------


## dani

> Originally Posted by dani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...


Pastinya Om, nyesel bangetz!!!

----------


## asfenv

OM, Will,....

keamrin baru dikirimin kartu Anggota Kois dan majalah koi yg baru,..disitu tertulis kalau beli ikan dengan kartu koi's ada dapat diskon,........disini Berlakukah.?..( dibelakang kartu juga ada Logo Star Koi..neh..) ,..dan berapa % diskon nya,.? .he..he..he.....  ::  

ditunggu neh jawaban nya OM....  ::

----------


## Anggit

weleh weleh ..... ini kok ikan kinclong kinclong gini ya ....   ::  

mana GO nya di tempat *"FAVORIT"* saya lagi .....  pengalaman GO sebelumnya ... mmm muantabbbb ...  ::  

kalo ini ga boleh *ENGGA* ikut nehh ......  ::  

ikutan om Will ... per entry max 3 ekr ya om ..??   .... hmmm ....

Sukses buat GO nya StarsKoi ...   ::  


salam

----------


## Anton Sukoco

> Originally Posted by Anton Sukoco
> 
> Kok foto ikan2nya yg month dilombakan gak kelihtan ya?
> 
> 
> ini kayaknya ngetik pake bb yang suka auto text yah huehehehehehehe
> 
> satu kata ... "Dahsyat"



om ini tahu aja...
lha ikan ini kok kayak torpedo jarak jauh gicu yah???>>>>
duwik maneh....  ::  
ini memang ikan berkelas...  ::  
ikut gak yah???  ::   :: 
gimana kalo program nyicilnya 3X  ::

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> wah ... manstab nich ........ ada alasan buat ke Bandung lagi .....   
> om Will ....... kapan mau ke Bandung ....... ikuuuut ....
> 
> 
> woo gitu ya om tri alasannya


bener om Helmy ........... soalnya istri saya paling suka kalau diajak ke Bandung ........   ::  ....
Tapi kalau saya bilang sama Om Will ....... istri saya gak jadi ikut .......  ::

----------


## rvidella

[quote=Anton Sukoco]


> Originally Posted by "Anton Sukoco":213nj9u2
> 
> Kok foto ikan2nya yg month dilombakan gak kelihtan ya?
> 
> 
> ini kayaknya ngetik pake bb yang suka auto text yah huehehehehehehe
> 
> satu kata ... "Dahsyat"



om ini tahu aja...
lha ikan ini kok kayak torpedo jarak jauh gicu yah???>>>>
duwik maneh....  ::  
ini memang ikan berkelas...  ::  
ikut gak yah???  ::   :: 
gimana kalo program nyicilnya 3X  :: [/quote:213nj9u2]

kayaknya gak masalah ... soalnya kan ditalangin ama JP Morgan ... itu perusahaan finance kita pak yang biayain semua biaya ini ... kita tinggal terima beres aja pak

----------


## dattairadian

e  d  a  n

----------


## Bony

Racun....racun......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

maksutnya  gimana om??...
boleh nyicil tiga kalilah???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kevin

> ikan nya bgs ,,,,,,,sy lihat dijepun dan ikan ini memang dipilihkan?disiapkan oleh om taniguchi utk GO di star.....
> selain ikan dia juga kasih tips Utk GO supaya hasilnya bisa lebih maksimal dari sebelumnya...............




Pak, boleh tahu tips yang bapak maksud ???

----------


## Raffles

tips taniguchi:  kasih makannya agar lebih banyak, spy ikan bisa grow max, gicu

----------


## h3ln1k

om wiilll ikan yang dulu reinkarnasi lagi tuhh :



reinkarnasi jadi :


 ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

N  G  A  C  A  Y .....   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> om wiilll ikan yang dulu reinkarnasi lagi tuhh :
> 
> 
> 
> reinkarnasi jadi :


Iya..om Hel...ada 2 yg reinkarnasi plus yg no 8.

----------


## asfenv

OM h3ln1k    , Kenapa warnanya cendrung Orange,...?..apa efect kamera.....?

----------


## William Pantoni

> manteb.....
> mau ga mau ngorek tabungan lagi deh.....
> ikan dah dateng belum om will...?


Ikan belum datang masih di jepun...rencana tgl 23 ini datang...tgl 25 pemilihan kan biar fair.




> OM, Will,....
> 
> keamrin baru dikirimin kartu Anggota Kois dan majalah koi yg baru,..disitu tertulis kalau beli ikan dengan kartu koi's ada dapat diskon,........disini Berlakukah.?..( dibelakang kartu juga ada Logo Star Koi..neh..) ,..dan berapa % diskon nya,.? .he..he..he.....
> 
> ditunggu neh jawaban nya OM....


Om Asfenv...mengenai ini nanti biar Pak Ayi yg putusin yah.




> om ini tahu aja...
> lha ikan ini kok kayak torpedo jarak jauh gicu yah???>>>>
> duwik maneh....
> ini memang ikan berkelas..
> ikut gak yah???  
> gimana kalo program nyicilnya 3X


Om Anton...mengenai cicilan 3x...nanti jg biar Pak Ayi yg confirm aja yah...mudah2an Pak Ayi baca.

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> ...


Istri nya takut sama saya yah Oom...takut di racunin...he...he...he

----------


## h3ln1k

> OM h3ln1k    , Kenapa warnanya cendrung Orange,...?..apa efect kamera.....?


masih kecil om   ::   ntar kalo udah gede dan tua kan jadi merah   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Racun....racun......


Dan Madu....Madu.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Istri nya takut sama saya yah Oom...takut di racunin...he...he...he


  ::   ::   ::   tatuttt

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> OM h3ln1k    , Kenapa warnanya cendrung Orange,...?..apa efect kamera.....?
> 
> 
> masih kecil om    ntar kalo udah gede dan tua kan jadi merah


Oom Asfenv...coba lihat hasil GO Taniguchi Kohaku yg pertama...pertama oange2 juga tp BEGITU selesai GO...ck...ck..ck  :: 

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=390

----------


## rvidella

> N  G  A  C  A  Y .....


ngecessssssss

----------


## yulius sesunan

mau.....mau....mau.... Kalo begini sih tinggal merem aja milihnya masih dapet ikan yang bagus...  ::  

Salam,

Yulius Sesunan

----------


## asfenv

Wah,..kalau dapat Diskon dari OM Ayi,.bisa ngambil sanke nya juga neh,..he..he..

lumayan neh kalau dapat diskon, 20%..he..he...( duh,..ngarep nehh,.he..he..he..  ::  )

ayo rekan rekan yg belum ada ID koi's bisa langsung daftar,..ikan taniguci bagus bagus nehh,........he..he..he.. dan ada diskon kali neh yg udah punya ID,..he..he  ::  )

dagdigdug neh  nunggu diskonnya....du.g..dag,..dig....  ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

moga moga bisa ada cicilan 3X...
ihiks ihiks ihiks...

makasih KOIS...diperkenankan melobi ma OE nya

----------


## Anton Sukoco

setelah saya lihat lihat teeyuuss ini ikan....(hari ini sdh 4 X)
sumpah...ini ikan calon calon gorilla.....!!!!!......

ayo dong..cicilan 3X...ma diskon unt kois member

----------


## Gom 7rait

> setelah saya lihat lihat teeyuuss ini ikan....(hari ini sdh 4 X)
> sumpah...ini ikan calon calon gorilla.....!!!!!......
> 
> ayo dong..cicilan 3X...ma diskon unt kois member


Ah...melihat karakter body induknya paling jadi simpanse... hik hik

----------


## Anton Sukoco

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

[quote=Gom 7rait]


> setelah saya lihat lihat teeyuuss ini ikan....(hari ini sdh 4 X)
> sumpah...ini ikan calon calon gorilla.....!!!!!......
> 
> ayo dong..cicilan 3X...ma diskon unt kois member


Ah...melihat karakter body induknya paling jadi simpanse... hik hik[/quote:1mbmr78v]

----------


## tomas_wong

Wah, keren2x ikannya. Saya ikutan juga ya.
Om Will, mau tanya nih pilih dulu baru transfer atau transfer dulu baru milih? Maklum, saya baru pertama kali ikutan GO.

Thanks,
Tomas

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ada pertanyaan ke saya... satu kali posting tiga ekor, apa boleh gendong nama temen? Gimana om Will? Om Luki?

----------


## William Pantoni

> Wah, keren2x ikannya. Saya ikutan juga ya.
> Om Will, mau tanya nih pilih dulu baru transfer atau transfer dulu baru milih? Maklum, saya baru pertama kali ikutan GO.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tomas


Om Tomas...
Pilih dulu baru transfer...
Syarat nya gampang...asal sudah memperkenalkan diri di topic ini :

viewforum.php?f=4

----------


## William Pantoni

> Ada pertanyaan ke saya... satu kali posting tiga ekor, apa boleh gendong nama temen? Gimana om Will? Om Luki?


Boleh Oom...mau gendaong anak juga boleh...  ::  
Yg penting yg posting yg akan bertanggung jawab.

----------


## Rova

> Racun....racun......





> e  d  a  n


g i L a

----------


## luki

> Wah,..kalau dapat Diskon dari OM Ayi,.bisa ngambil sanke nya juga neh,..he..he..
> 
> dagdigdug neh  nunggu diskonnya....du.g..dag,..dig....


Maaf Om Asfenv...untuk discount yg di kartu kois tidak berlaku....
karena ini Special Event.....




> moga moga bisa ada cicilan 3X...
> ihiks ihiks ihiks...
> 
> makasih KOIS...diperkenankan melobi ma OE nya


Pak Anton Sukoco.....
untuk masalah cicilan diperbolehkan 3 x .....
silahkan baca lagi sistem Pembayaran di Halaman 1.....( sdh di revisi )
no rekening juga ada di hal 1  ::   ::  
jadi nanti kalo mau transfer tidak perlu ragu ragu lagi no rekening nya  ::   ::

----------


## luki

[quote=William Pantoni]


> Ada pertanyaan ke saya... satu kali posting tiga ekor, apa boleh gendong nama temen? Gimana om Will? Om Luki?


Boleh Oom...mau gendaong anak juga boleh...  ::  
Yg penting yg posting yg akan bertanggung jawab.[/quote:1yjypr92]

betul jik.....
yang sudah terposting di anggap sah.....
jadi yang sudah terposting tidak bisa di anulir......
dan yg bertanggung jawab adalah yang posting.......

----------


## Tiny

> no rekening juga ada di hal 1 
> jadi nanti kalo mau transfer tidak perlu ragu ragu lagi no rekening nya


takut disangka posting rekening yg ga bener ya om luki ?    ::

----------


## jayasat

MUANTAB .....ABISSSS !!!!!

----------


## Pauran

Wah kudu ikutan nih .............



Regards,
Martin

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> no rekening juga ada di hal 1 
> jadi nanti kalo mau transfer tidak perlu ragu ragu lagi no rekening nya
> 
> 
> takut disangka posting rekening yg ga bener ya om luki ?


iya nih.....
aya aya wae....  ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

::   I think that the high quality of these kois you can't find so easy on the market for reasonable price.

----------


## Mich-Joll

Virus KOI memang GAWAT nich...  ::   ::

----------


## asfenv

d. Pembayaran Tunai ( 100 % ) di muka mendapatkan potongan sebesar Rp. 250.000



wah,..ini dia baru mantaffffff...ada potongan kalau bayar tunai,......  ::  

thanks Om.

----------


## kerogawa

KATEGORI JUARA
-. Grand Champion
-. Reserve Grand Champion
-. Best Tategoi I
-. Best Tategoi II
-. Best Tategoi III

HADIAH
1 Ekor Kohaku High Quality dan Female Guaranteed
1 Ekor Sanke High Quality dan Female Guaranteed
Untuk peraih Gelar Grand Champion
~Untuk hadiah peraih gelar BEST of The BEST akan di tentukan kemudian.~

======

mau tanya om mod, itu hadiah 1 ekor kohaku dan 1 ekor sanke utk grand champion aja ya?
bagaimana dgn reserve, best 1, 2, 3?..

tks..

----------


## limjohan

> Virus KOI memang GAWAT nich...


susah menahan godaan ya om, ngilerrrrr lihatnya....  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> KATEGORI JUARA
> -. Grand Champion
> -. Reserve Grand Champion
> -. Best Tategoi I
> -. Best Tategoi II
> -. Best Tategoi III
> 
> HADIAH
> 1 Ekor Kohaku High Quality dan Female Guaranteed
> ...

----------


## Anton Sukoco

> Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> Wah,..kalau dapat Diskon dari OM Ayi,.bisa ngambil sanke nya juga neh,..he..he..
> 
> dagdigdug neh  nunggu diskonnya....du.g..dag,..dig.... 
> 
> 
> Maaf Om Asfenv...untuk discount yg di kartu kois tidak berlaku....
> karena ini Special Event.....
> ...



Makasih om..atas lobinya ke OE dan mhn maaf bila ada kata2 kurang berkenan..
Insya allah ITUT...hehehe.....

----------


## Attar

Wuihhh....mau tutup mata sudah terlanjur lihat nih para taniguchi babies, 'ya Allah....kuatkanlah iman hamba dari godaan yang satu ini lagi'.....eh maaf salah do'a 'kuatkanlah kantong hamba untuk godaan yang satu ini' .....Ha ha ha ha

----------


## William Pantoni

Revisi Cara Pemilihan

TATA CARA PEMILIHAN
1. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara First Come First Serve mulai tanggal 25 November 2009 pada pukul 12.00 siang Waktu Server Kois
2. Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain
3. Setiap peserta tidak dibatasin dalam jumlah ikan per posting ( bebas ) dapat booking sebanyak2nya, asal tidak ada pembatalan.
4. Pemilihan bisa dilakukan setiap saat hingga masa kegiatan berakhir pada akhir Maret 2010 dan tetap akan diikut sertakan dalam penilaian

Ada sedikit revisi cara pemilihan seperti di point no 3....skrg tidak ada batas 3 ekor per posting tapi bebas sebanyak2nya tp DENGAN SYARAT yg posting harus bertanggung jawab.

Revisi ini dilakukan atas diskusi dan persetujuan dari Pak Ayi Stars Koi dikarenakan kami dan pihak EO menerima beberapa permintaan hobbyist kelas berat yang menyatakan keinginan untuk membooking lebih dari 5 ekor. Takut ketinggalan katanya kalau dibatasin 3 ekor...  ::  

Tambah berat nih saingan2..  ::

----------


## ronnie

Wow,,,sangar2 ya,,,
Memang godaan yg cukup berat neh,,
Tiap mau tidur kpikiran truss,,
 ::  
Klo boleh taw,,setelah event GO ini berakhir,kira2 size jadi brp ya?

----------


## Soegianto

3. Setiap peserta tidak dibatasin dalam jumlah ikan per posting ( bebas ) dapat booking sebanyak2nya, asal tidak ada pembatalan

siap siap.......................  ::

----------


## luki

> Wow,,,sangar2 ya,,,
> Memang godaan yg cukup berat neh,,
> Tiap mau tidur kpikiran truss,,
>  
> Klo boleh taw,,setelah event GO ini berakhir,kira2 size jadi brp ya?


Pak Ayi......
ada yang nanya nih......
mudah mudahan jawaban Starskoi....sama dengan yang kita  harapkan....
dan mudah mudahan juga starskoi bisa mempertahankan kualitas GO ini ,seperti GO Hitam Putih.....  ::   ::  

*" Beli Tosai dapet Nisai "*

----------


## ronyandry

> Pak Ayi......
> ada yang nanya nih......
> mudah mudahan jawaban Starskoi....sama dengan yang kita  harapkan....
> dan mudah mudahan juga starskoi bisa mempertahankan kualitas GO ini ,seperti GO Hitam Putih.....   
> 
> *" Beli Tosai dapet Nisai "*



Setuju.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> 3. Setiap peserta tidak dibatasin dalam jumlah ikan per posting ( bebas ) dapat booking sebanyak2nya, asal tidak ada pembatalan
> 
> siap siap.......................


Siap - siap antiklimaks...
Bakal banyak yang kecewa ini...
Ayo para joki, siapkan kuda terbaik anda..

----------


## dani

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 3. Setiap peserta tidak dibatasin dalam jumlah ikan per posting ( bebas ) dapat booking sebanyak2nya, asal tidak ada pembatalan
> 
> siap siap....................... 
> 
> 
> Siap - siap antiklimaks...
> Bakal banyak yang kecewa ini...
> Ayo para joki, siapkan kuda terbaik anda..


tetep aja Om kalo jokinya apes diposting, bakal kalah cepet sama newbie....  ::

----------


## Kokok

hahaha hati hati ada joki yang masih newbie atau newbie yang jadi joki om dani...........................  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Cukup 1 joki untuk nyabet 20 ekor sekaligus
Dan paling kalah 2-3 orang di depan yg pilih 1 ekor
23 ekor disabet dalam 4 kali posting
Apa menariknya? Kemudian banyak yang kecewa potes ke moderator
Tinggal moderator sibuk cuci piring..

----------


## rvidella

> Cukup 1 joki untuk nyabet 20 ekor sekaligus
> Dan paling kalah 2-3 orang di depan yg pilih 1 ekor
> 23 ekor disabet dalam 4 kali posting
> Apa menariknya? Kemudian banyak yang kecewa potes ke moderator
> Tinggal moderator sibuk cuci piring..



hahahahahaha keluh kesah dikomplain pastinya nih ...   ::  

we love you .... the most moderate moderator ... paling wise dan akomodir ...

----------


## 36aquatic

> Cukup 1 joki untuk nyabet 20 ekor sekaligus
> Dan paling kalah 2-3 orang di depan yg pilih 1 ekor
> 23 ekor disabet dalam 4 kali posting
> Apa menariknya? Kemudian banyak yang kecewa potes ke moderator
> Tinggal moderator sibuk cuci piring..


Biasa toh pak Ajik. Diprotes kiri kanan. Semoga tetap semangat........

----------


## Soegianto

hi,,,koi mania
dengan maraknya event GO sekarang ini dan dengan sudah terselenggaranya beberapa event, banyak hal hal yang baik namun tidak mentutupi banyak juga kekurang2an nya.oleh karena itu kita ingin memperbaiki sehingga menjadi semakin baik.
saya dalam hal ini mewakili star koi an bpk ayi wiratman mencoba mencari solusi supaya atur main baik adanya dan semua org merasa happy.......
mohon maaf kalaupun keputusan2 yang dibuat pasti tidak bisa sempurna tapi kami igin mencoba menyajikan aturan main yang baik dan belajar dari kekurangan2 yg sebelumnya dan mungkin harapan kami bisa menjadi lebih baik dari sebelumnya.
setelah berdiskusi panjang dengan rekan2 kois ,penghobi maka kami mengambil kata sepakat utk tata cara pemesanan di event saat ini sbb :
1.peserta hanya diperbolehkan memesan max 5 ekor /org.
   apabila peserta berencana untuk mengambil lebih dia boleh menitipkan kepada teman kois / joki atau bisa posting untuk yang berikutnya.
2.peserta lain kalau bersedia di titipkan sah adanya tapi hanya diperkenankan membawa 2 nama titipan dan masing2 titipan hanya diperbolehkan max 3 ek
setiap nama/ no yang sdh diposting adalah sah merupakan pilihan peserta
3.selama masa event nama yang tercantum pada saat pertama dicatat tdk bisa dirubah di belakang hari sampai event ini selesai walaupun ikan nya sudah berpindah tangan.

terimakasih kepada teman2 kois yang sudah begitu banyak memberikan masukan2 dan perhatian yang besar dan juga bersama sama menguras pikiran untuk mencari solusi umtuk mendapatkan yang terbaik......dan mungkin kalaupun keputusan ini / aturan main ini masih juga ada yang kurang kiranya bisa menjadi acuan untuk event yang akan datang.
akhir kata sy mohon maaf maaf bila ada kekurangan dan sy ucapkan sekali lagi terimakasih buat semuanya ..........salam koi.........  ::

----------


## 36aquatic

Mantap pak Soegi, pada musti siap2in dana, kayanya ke depan banyak2 event GO terutama dari Fei Koi.

Saya mau ahhhhhhhh daftar jadi JOKI

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Cukup 1 joki untuk nyabet 20 ekor sekaligus
> Dan paling kalah 2-3 orang di depan yg pilih 1 ekor
> 23 ekor disabet dalam 4 kali posting
> Apa menariknya? Kemudian banyak yang kecewa potes ke moderator
> Tinggal moderator sibuk cuci piring..


Saya pikir tadinya sikelas berat akan sekali posting nulis "saya ambil semua..!"   ::

----------


## luki

untuk kegiatan GO ini....
postingan terakhir dari pihak Penyelengara yg di wakili oleh Pak Soegi Fei....
adalah *FINAL*.....
Tata cara pemilihan juga sudah di revisi di hal 1 oleh Pak Will.....




> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN*
> 1. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara First Come First Serve mulai tanggal 25 November 2009  pada pukul 12.00 siang Waktu Server Kois
> 2. Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu ( joki ) hanya bisa membantu 2 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang ( nama ).
> 3. Setiap peserta  hanya diperbolehkan memesan 5 ekor / posting ,Postingan pada jam 12.00 waktu koi's forum di anggap sah dan tidak bisa di anulir ( di batalkan )
> 4. Pemilihan bisa dilakukan setiap saat hingga masa kegiatan berakhir pada akhir Maret 2010 dan tetap akan diikut sertakan dalam penilaian
> 5.Selama masa event berlangsung, nama yang tercantum pada saat pertama dicatat ( posting ) tdk bisa dirubah di belakang hari sampai event ini selesai walaupun ikan nya sudah berpindah tangan

----------


## monscine

> Mantap pak Soegi, pada musti siap2in dana, kayanya ke depan banyak2 event GO terutama dari Fei Koi.
> 
> Saya mau ahhhhhhhh daftar jadi JOKI


dapat kumisi gak yakkk??   ::

----------


## mauapasih

tak sabar tunggu tanggal lelangnya nih...

Ngeng...Ngeng....  ::

----------


## rdienta

ikutan... dong  ::

----------


## dani

Setelah diperhatikan sanke 63 ini mempunyai keunikan tersendiri, coba perhatikan patern yg ditengahnya! Polanya menyerupai anjing poodle yg lagi ngeloncatin batu hehehe... dan pola di kepalanya seperti seekor bebek yg lagi nengok   ::   ::   ::  (maksain)

----------


## Tiny

> Setelah diperhatikan sanke 63 ini mempunyai keunikan tersendiri, coba perhatikan patern yg ditengahnya! Polanya menyerupai anjing poodle yg lagi ngeloncatin batu hehehe... dan pola di kepalanya seperti seekor bebek yg lagi nengok     (maksain)



ha3 bener juga... mantap nih imajinasi om dani.. jadi pilih yg ini ya om ?   ::

----------


## kerogawa

> Setelah diperhatikan sanke 63 ini mempunyai keunikan tersendiri, coba perhatikan patern yg ditengahnya! Polanya menyerupai anjing poodle yg lagi ngeloncatin batu hehehe... dan pola di kepalanya seperti seekor bebek yg lagi nengok     (maksain)


gile, kepikiran aje

----------


## Soegianto

> Setelah diperhatikan sanke 63 ini mempunyai keunikan tersendiri, coba perhatikan patern yg ditengahnya! Polanya menyerupai anjing poodle yg lagi ngeloncatin batu hehehe... dan pola di kepalanya seperti seekor bebek yg lagi nengok     (maksain)


gak nyambung deh  ::

----------


## Pauran

Wah ........  terima kasih panitia semoga peraturan yg terakhir lebih banyak membuat koi mania ikutan GO ( Yg happy lebih banyak )

----------


## Rova

> Setelah diperhatikan sanke 63 ini mempunyai keunikan tersendiri, coba perhatikan patern yg ditengahnya! Polanya menyerupai anjing poodle yg lagi ngeloncatin batu hehehe... dan pola di kepalanya seperti seekor bebek yg lagi nengok     (maksain)


Imajinasinya luar biasa...   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Kohaku 25; S initial
----- SIRAIT -----
hik..hik..hik...

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Kohaku 25; S initial
> ----- SIRAIT -----
> hik..hik..hik...


Ya udah yg no.25 buat bang Gom aja.....   ::

----------


## rvidella

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Kohaku 25; S initial
> ----- SIRAIT -----
> hik..hik..hik...


Ya udah yg no.25 buat bang Gom aja.....   :: [/quote:1auvj2fv]

setujuh, bang

----------


## Gom 7rait

[quote=rvidella]


> Originally Posted by "Gom 7rait":3lrbe16y
> 
> Kohaku 25; S initial
> ----- SIRAIT -----
> hik..hik..hik...
> 
> 
> Ya udah yg no.25 buat bang Gom aja.....


setujuh, bang[/quote:3lrbe16y]
Agent minyak smua ha..ha..ha.

----------


## rvidella

sama kompor juga bang   ::

----------


## limjohan

kompor gassss?  ::

----------


## rvidella

> kompor gassss?


kompor gas ga pake minyak donk
kalo mesin cetak tuh baru pake gas ...

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by limjohan
> 
> kompor gassss? 
> 
> 
> kompor gas ga pake minyak donk
> kalo mesin cetak tuh baru pake gas ...



kalo cetak, gaaass polllll 15.000 sph...  ::  , kejar setoran   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hmmmm... udah mulai nih.... tunjuk2 koi ... padahal pilihannya bukan koi itu   ::

----------


## Eno TB

Om Om ini hawa panasnya dari kompor , gas atau minyak ya ???????? butuh pencerahan dong New Bie nich....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pauran

Kalau Om Eno aja masih New Bie ....  ?  Gue apa ya ?    ::   ::

----------


## luki

Telah mendarat dengan selamat 50 ekor kontingen Kohaku dan 34 ekor kontingen Taisho Sanshoku 
di Bandara Cengkareng....
sebentar lagi para kontingen diberangkatkan menuju tempat diklat di dago Asri.....
bagi calon promotor di persilahkan menjenguk para  kontingen nya besok pagi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

sy sdh stand by nih ngantuk2 tungguin ikan nya  ::

----------


## limjohan

brangkattttttt........  ::

----------


## monscine

> Telah mendarat dengan selamat 50 ekor kontingen Kohaku dan 34 ekor kontingen Taisho Sanshoku 
> di Bandara Cengkareng....
> sebentar lagi para kontingen diberangkatkan menuju tempat diklat di dago Asri.....
> bagi calon promotor di persilahkan menjenguk para  kontingen nya besok pagi


nitip mata ngintip ya luk  :P

----------


## monscine

[quote=Gom 7rait][quote="Robby Iwan":2x075q6n]


> Kohaku 25; S initial
> ----- SIRAIT -----
> hik..hik..hik...


Ya udah yg no.25 buat bang Gom aja.....   :: [/quote:2x075q6n]

Agent minyak smua ha..ha..ha.[/quote:2x075q6n]

Lho saya mah agen voucher om   ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

1 hari lagi ya .....  ::   ::

----------


## SHOWAKU

Ikan-ikan monster telah tiba.....  ::

----------


## dani

Setelah nengok langsung para pejuang benteng taniguchi ini, ternyata......  :P

----------


## Pauran

Wah sayang belum sempet lihat euy ............

----------


## William Pantoni

PENGUMUMAN PENTING

Setelah di check dan dicocokan ternyata ada 2 ikan yg tidak terkirim yaitu no :

25 dan 75

Mohon maaf atas ke tidak nyaman an ini.

----------


## ndoy

Kayaknya aku ikutan deh.....

----------


## Pauran

Harus dunk om Andy

----------


## William Pantoni

Kita lihat besok tgl 25 Nov 2009 jam 12...apakah rekor dibawah ini pecah ga yah.


Most users ever online was 70 on Mon Sep 28, 2009 12:03 pm

----------


## Tiny

yap..tanggal yang dinati2kan. seseru apakah race kali ini ?   ::

----------


## luki

> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN*
> 1. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara First Come First Serve mulai tanggal 25 November 2009  pada pukul 12.00 siang Waktu Server Kois
> 2. Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu ( joki ) hanya bisa membantu 2 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
> 3. Setiap peserta  hanya diperbolehkan memesan 5 ekor / posting ,Postingan pada jam 12.00 waktu koi's forum di anggap sah dan tidak bisa di anulir ( di batalkan )
> 4. Pemilihan bisa dilakukan setiap saat hingga masa kegiatan berakhir pada akhir Maret 2010 dan tetap akan diikut sertakan dalam penilaian
> 5.Selama masa event berlangsung, nama yang tercantum pada saat pertama dicatat ( posting ) tdk bisa dirubah di belakang hari sampai event ini selesai walaupun ikan nya sudah berpindah tangan



*2 jam 52 menit lagi.......*





> Foto Kohaku dan Sanke nya sebagai berikut :
> 
> *Urashimataro Kohaku :*
> 
> *UK01, UK02, UK03, UK04,UK05*
> 
> *UK06, UK07, UK08, UK09,UK10*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Soegianto

siap2 ah  ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

gimana ya biar jagoan unt menang di race adu cepat neh???...  ::

----------


## dani

> gimana ya biar jagoan unt menang di race adu cepat neh???...


Sewa satu warnet, trus posting rame2x!!!   ::

----------


## dani

> siap2 ah


Panitia jangan ikut racing! Nanti aja sisa yg ga kepilih, ok?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

::  sdh dr jam 8 am nih ...panasin komputer and line ke kois.............brum brum

----------


## Tiny

> sdh dr jam 8 am nih ...panasin komputer and line ke kois.............brum brum


siap2 jadi joki ya om ? 
hehehe nih kerjaan juga sudah diselesaikan semua demi bisa race...sudah siap sedia nih   ::

----------


## dattairadian

testing testing... :P

----------


## Soegianto

gak boleh jd peserta   ::  
jd joki aja  ::

----------


## Tiny

> gak boleh jd peserta   
> jd joki aja


tahu gt saya titipin ke om aja   ::

----------


## luki

*40 Menit lagi*
 ::   ::   ::   :: 

Tes Tes Tes.....

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> gak boleh jd peserta   
> jd joki aja 
> 
> 
> tahu gt saya titipin ke om aja


gak bisa banyak om jokinya di batas hihi

----------


## Gom 7rait

::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ini pada ga ngantor malah nungguin bukaan neh   ::   ::

----------


## Rova

testing.. testing.. 
di test lgsg bunting..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sudah 52 On Line.... kira - kira bakal pecah rekor 70 orang online?
Banyak joki yang register last minute nih....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> testing.. testing.. 
> di test lgsg bunting..


gawat dong om  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Sudah 52 On Line.... kira - kira bakal pecah rekor 70 orang online?
> Banyak joki yang register last minute nih....


pantas .....jd agak lemot nih..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

64 orang online.... test... test...  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Sepi ya..

----------


## Soegianto

ya ,,,kehujanan pak,,,,
jd sepi,,,  ::

----------


## Soegianto

cari kopi dulu ah

----------


## Ajik Raffles

20 menit lagi yang psoting gak penting - penting minggir ya....
Kosongin jalur buat yang berlomba....
sekarang silakan posting yang gek penting buat yang lagi tegang...
termasuk yang posting sekarang ini..  ::

----------


## Anggit

ini ada apa ya kok pada kumpul disini ????    ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ini ada apa ya kok pada kumpul disini ????


  ::   kaburrr

----------


## dani

test dulu ah...
04...07...29...32...34...
mudah2xan ga ada yg bentrok ya!!!

----------


## Soegianto

> test dulu ah...
> 04...07...29...32...34...
> mudah2xan ga ada yg bentrok ya!!!


kalau gak mau bentrok pakai rumus main poker pak ALL IN aja  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

::  kebentur terus...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> test dulu ah...
> 04...07...29...32...34...
> mudah2xan ga ada yg bentrok ya!!!


Yang ini gak bentrok...
Justru "yang dipilih" yang bentrok...  ::

----------


## ndoy

testing   ::  
ikutan.... ok.

----------


## dani

> Originally Posted by dani
> 
> test dulu ah...
> 04...07...29...32...34...
> mudah2xan ga ada yg bentrok ya!!!
> 
> 
> Yang ini gak bentrok...
> Justru "yang dipilih" yang bentrok...


syukur donk kl yg ini  ga dipilih Om Ajik! berarti berkurang satu pesaing...  ::

----------


## luki

Tes Tes Tes.....

*20 menit lagi.....*

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dani
> 
> ...



hoo... akhirnya udah memutuskan ya om   ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by Anggit
> 
> ini ada apa ya kok pada kumpul disini ????   
> 
> 
>    kaburrr


ayo bubar
kerja kerja....jangan ngurusin ikan melulu

----------


## h3ln1k

aku nonton aja bos udah nyiapin kursi neh  ::

----------


## luki

> aku nonton aja bos udah nyiapin kursi neh


nonton nya dari jauh ya....
takut ketabrak sama pembalap pembalap liar nih

----------


## BeauKoi

test123

----------


## h3ln1k

yo aaa   ::   dah mulai belum neh?   ::  siap2 ngosongin jalur neh   ::

----------


## Rova

> test dulu ah...
> 04...07...29...32...34...
> mudah2xan ga ada yg bentrok ya!!!


waduh koq sama persis ya sama pilihan saya ..    ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> test dulu ah...
> 04...07...29...32...34...
> mudah2xan ga ada yg bentrok ya!!!


om Dani.., itu no yg mau dipilih ya..

----------


## BeauKoi

test ulang

----------


## Gom 7rait

kohaku...test buset at least one terus...

----------


## luki

> nitip mata ngintip ya luk  :P


mata gw lagi bermasalah ni om.....  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

MInggir...minggiiir semua Oooi

----------


## Eno TB

merapat...

----------


## BeauKoi

masih blom pas

----------


## luki

> merapat...


disuruh minggir malah merapat.....

banned aja nih jik  ::   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

test

Salam

Yulius Sesunan

----------


## BeauKoi

susah banget sih cocokin waktunya  ::

----------


## BeauKoi

siiippp sudah cocok  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Giliran mati PLN dimulai jam 12.00 sd 16.00 di sebagian besar jakarta dan serpong..gk percaya..? liat di webnya PLN

----------


## BeauKoi

waduh meleset lagi...
sori lagi test...test...test...

----------


## h3ln1k

> Giliran mati PLN dimulai jam 12.00 sd 16.00 di sebagian besar jakarta dan serpong..gk percaya..? liat di webnya PLN


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

final test  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

PERHATIAN ..... YG GAK PENTING SAYA BANNED  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

In total there are 65 users online :: 45 registered, 13 hidden and 7 guests (based on users active over the past 5 minutes)
Most users ever online was 70 on Mon Sep 28, 2009 12:03 pm

----------


## ronyandry

*Tumben Sepi nih....    *

----------


## luki

> In total there are 65 users online :: 45 registered, 13 hidden and 7 guests (based on users active over the past 5 minutes)
> Most users ever online was 70 on Mon Sep 28, 2009 12:03 pm


mudah mudahan menurun ya 3 menit ke depan

----------


## Gom 7rait

Kohaku - 4

----------


## Gom 7rait

Kohaku - 4

----------


## Gom 7rait

Kohaku - 4

----------


## Soegianto

test jam msk

----------


## abiserpong

Hi semua.........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Kohaku 4

----------


## h3ln1k

> Hi semua.........


ati2 ntar dibaned   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Kohaku 4

----------


## William Pantoni

WP = 37, 79
Abi = 04, 15
Luki = 83

----------


## William Pantoni

WP = 37, 79
Abi = 04, 15
Luki = 83

----------


## TSA

kohaku 02

----------


## luki

Luki UMS 83

Abiserpong UK 4 dan UK 15

William Panthoni  UK 37

----------


## William Pantoni

WP = 37, 79
Abi = 04, 15
Luki = 83

----------


## BeauKoi

kohaku 4

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ajik: UK04, UM79
Datta: UK15, UK39
Luki: UM83

----------


## dattairadian

Datta : 15 & 39..
Ajik : 79..

----------


## edwin

Om Abi: 4 & 15
Om Will P: 37 & 79

----------


## Tiny

uk 27

----------


## luki

Luki UMS 83

Abiserpong UK 4 dan UK 15

William Panthoni  UK 37

----------


## dani

19...24...26...30...79

----------


## TSA

kohaku 02

----------


## William Pantoni

WP = 37, 79
Abi = 04, 15
Luki = 83

----------


## Gom 7rait

4 sudah duluan

----------


## dattairadian

MANTAB!! JAM 12.00!!

----------


## 36aquatic

04-15

----------


## Soegianto

an rasito kohaku 32  -  sanke 67
an lukman sanke 52

----------


## Robby Iwan

kohaku No.11, 14

----------


## ronyandry

45

----------


## Rova

32, ..
69, ..
52, ..

----------


## yulius sesunan

UK 4, 17, 30, 41, 29

----------


## Anton Sukoco

UK 37

----------


## BeauKoi

yes aku dapet nomor 4...tolong disahkan  ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Memanggil wasit

----------


## abiserpong

39

----------


## asfenv

UK 29

----------


## luki

assssiiiikkkk
dapet euy

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Rekap... Luk.... semangat dong... No. 83 dapat tuh...  ::

----------


## Pauran

69 dan 70

----------


## luki

> yes aku dapet nomor 4...tolong disahkan


ya om

sah......no 4 om yg dapet

----------


## abiserpong

67

----------


## tomas_wong

Ikutan no 23. Moga-moga dapet  ::   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

cihui akhirnya dapet nomor yang aku inginkan di lelang...
lelang taniguchi lagi...hehehe  ::

----------


## luki

Karom UK 11

----------


## mrliauw

29

----------


## ndoy

ndoy, ikut di no.4    ::    :P   pesan dari *pauran* di nomer :69 & 70 (Sudah komform)  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> yes aku dapet nomor 4...tolong disahkan  
> 
> 
> ya om
> 
> sah......no 4 om yg dapet


BUKAN...

----------


## h3ln1k

karom UK 11

----------


## ronnie

8

----------


## dattairadian

Rekor online pecah!! 80

----------


## h3ln1k

> Rekor online pecah!! 80


  ::   ::   mantabbbb

----------


## luki

jangan ganggu dulu ya

dapet tuda berat nih *REKAP*

----------


## Gom 7rait

Rekap dulu.....

----------


## edwin

wess.... mantap...rekor pecah....
ini sih best of the best posting....

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> Rekor online pecah!! 80
> 
> 
>     mantabbbb


*SALUT Buat STARS KOI*
Pecahin 2 rekor sekaligus.....

1. Rekor Online 80 org
2. Rekor Sold Out Shiro Zebra


*SALUDOS*

----------


## Anton Sukoco

gak dapat koi idaman......
uey...lelang lagi yang ginian pak KOIS!!!...

----------


## h3ln1k

ga di rayain di *chitos* BOS   ::

----------


## chivas

Wahyudi kohaku 32 sanke 69

??Roni jogja kohaku no 8

----------


## asantoso

Sanke 64

----------


## Mich-Joll

Angka keramat 80...  ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Partisipasi aja d... 26

----------


## BeauKoi

aku bantu rekapanya ya...
mulai dari pilihan nomor:
1) 4 beaukoi
2) 79 ajik
3) 15 datta
4) 39 datta
5) 83 luki
6) 37 will p
7) 27 tiny
 ::  19 dani
9) 24 dani
10) 26 dani
11) 30 dani
12) 2 tsa
13) 32 rasito
14) 67 rasito
15) 52 lukman
16) 11 robby 
17) 14 robby
1 ::  45 ronny andry
19) 69 rova
20) 17 yulius
21) 41 yulius
22) 29 yulius
23) 70 pauran
24) 23 tomas
25) 8 ronnie
26) 64 asantoso
27) 80 mich-joll
2 :: .... seterusnya

----------


## BeauKoi

16 mantap lho ga ada yang mau?
aku bukan milih lho ya...

----------


## William Pantoni

mulai dari pilihan nomor:
1) 4 beaukoi
2) 79 ajik
3) 15 datta
4) 39 datta
5) 83 luki
6) 37 will p
7) 27 tiny
 ::  19 dani
9) 24 dani
10) 26 dani
11) 30 dani
12) 2 tsa
13) 32 rasito
14) 67 rasito
15) 52 lukman
16) 11 robby 
17) 14 robby
1 ::  45 ronny andry
19) 69, 32, 52 rova
20) 17 yulius
21) 41 yulius
22) 29 yulius
23) 70 pauran
24) 26 Abi
24) 23 tomas
25) 8 ronnie
26) 64 asantoso
27) 80 mich-joll
2 :: .... seterusnya

----------


## ndoy

Wa,,,,  ::  
gagal deh,,,,,
Pak yg kosong mana??? Bagi donk.......  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> test dulu ah...
> 04...07...29...32...34...
> mudah2xan ga ada yg bentrok ya!!!





> 19...24...26...30...79


Hihihihi................. beda jauh om dani   ::  
Sorry buat No. 79 yah.....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

tolong buat yang menjokikan dan posting hanya no saja minta dilengkapi nama pesertanya tks

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by dani
> 
> test dulu ah...
> 04...07...29...32...34...
> mudah2xan ga ada yg bentrok ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


salah pendataan pak
yg 4 , 7,29,32,34 itu no cantik delevery order hahaha

----------


## Tiny

tiny menjokikan 27 untuk indra w (bukan indra z)   ::

----------


## luki

*HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :*

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15
3.   Datta/ UK-39
4.   William P / UK-37
5.   Indra W / UK-27
6.   Dani / UK-19
7.   Dani / UK-24
8.   Dani / UK-26
9.   Dani / UK-30
10. Tsa / UK-02
11. Rasito / UK-32
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14
14. Ronyandri / UK-45
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79
2.   Luki / UMS-83
3.   Rasito / UMS-67
4.   Lukman / UMS-52
5.   Rova / UMS-69
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80

silahkan di lanjut..........

----------


## mrliauw

10

----------


## dani

> Originally Posted by dani
> 
> test dulu ah...
> 04...07...29...32...34...
> mudah2xan ga ada yg bentrok ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


namanya jg ngetes, jadi ngambil nmrnya kan boleh acak...  ::  
no.79 juga hanya tes ko Om...  ::  _(besarin hati)_

----------


## Eno TB

Sanke 71

----------


## luki

*HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :*

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15
3.   Datta/ UK-39
4.   William P / UK-37
5.   Indra W / UK-27
6.   Dani / UK-19
7.   Dani / UK-24
8.   Dani / UK-26
9.   Dani / UK-30
10. Tsa / UK-02
11. Rasito / UK-32
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14
14. Ronyandri / UK-45
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23
19. Ronnie / UK-08
20. Mrliauw / UK-10

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79
2.   Luki / UMS-83
3.   Rasito / UMS-67
4.   Lukman / UMS-52
5.   Rova / UMS-69
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71

silahkan di lanjut..........

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sanke 71


Wah, Sanke Collector....
Di Wijaya masih banyak sanke om...  ::

----------


## Eno TB

Partisipasi Om..kebetulan belum ada yang milih  ::

----------


## luki

> Partisipasi Om..kebetulan belum ada yang milih


partisipasi gmana.......
orang kemaren di liatin melulu.....
sampe pake senter segala......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

hahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> hahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Duh, yang dapat pilihan pertama....
Gak percuma kemaren ke bandung bawa contekan lengkap....  ::

----------


## karom

36

----------


## jayasat

ooo telat ikut deh kohaku 16

----------


## luki

*HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :*

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15
3.   Datta/ UK-39
4.   William P / UK-37
5.   Indra W / UK-27
6.   Dani / UK-19
7.   Dani / UK-24
8.   Dani / UK-26
9.   Dani / UK-30
10. Tsa / UK-02
11. Rasito / UK-32
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14
14. Ronyandri / UK-45
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23
19. Ronnie / UK-08
20. Mrliauw / UK-10
21. Karom / UK-36
22. Jayasat / UK-16

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79
2.   Luki / UMS-83
3.   Rasito / UMS-67
4.   Lukman / UMS-52
5.   Rova / UMS-69
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71

silahkan di lanjut..........

----------


## BeauKoi

pilihan yang mantap om jayasat  ::

----------


## Eno TB

> Originally Posted by Eno TB
> 
> Partisipasi Om..kebetulan belum ada yang milih 
> 
> 
> partisipasi gmana.......
> orang kemaren di liatin melulu.....
> sampe pake senter segala......


Parah lu Ki...orang gw pakai lampu penerangan jalan raya..  ::

----------


## tomas_wong

Ikutan lagi UMS-53.   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> 36


very good pick!! Ini kuda hitam pak!!

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> hahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa    
> 
> 
> Duh, yang dapat pilihan pertama....
> Gak percuma kemaren ke bandung bawa contekan lengkap....


hehehe.. kita kan bareeeeng...  :P

----------


## dani

> Originally Posted by karom
> 
> 36
> 
> 
> good pick!! Ini kuda hitam pak!!


udah jelas ini ikan merah, ko kuda hitam si Om, salah liat kali ya???   ::   ::  (kaburrrr)

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by karom
> 
> ...


iya ya... Ini ikan merah putih keturunan kuda hitam pak!! hehe...   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> *HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :*
> 
> *URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*
> 
> 1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
> 2.   Datta / UK-15
> 3.   Datta/ UK-39
> 4.   William P / UK-37
> 5.   Indra W / UK-27
> ...

----------


## William Pantoni

Yang masih available

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK01, UK02, UK03, UK04,UK05*

*UK06, UK07, UK08, UK09,UK10*

*UK11, UK12, UK13, UK14,UK15*

*UK16, UK17, UK18, UK19,UK20*

*UK21, UK22, UK23, UK24,*

*UK26, UK27, UK28, UK29,UK30*
[img]
*UK31, UK32, UK33, UK34,UK35*

*UK36, UK37, UK38, UK39,UK40*

*UK41, UK42, UK43, UK44,UK45*

*UK46, UK47, UK48, UK49,UK50*


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS51, UMS52, UMS53, UMS54, UMS55*

*UMS56, UMS57, UMS58, UMS59, UMS60*

*UMS61, UMS62, UMS63, UMS64, UMS65*

*UMS66, UMS67, UMS68, UMS69, UMS70*

*UMS71, UMS72, UMS73, UMS74,*

*UMS76, UMS77, UMS78, UMS79, UMS80*

*UMS81, UMS82, UMS83, UMS84*

----------


## RAKHMAT

Rakhmat Makassar Sanke 60

----------


## ndoy

ndoy  =  ums 68

----------


## daniel80

Indra Z - UK01

----------


## William Pantoni

> Rakhmat Makassar Sanke 60


om Rakhmat...
Utk mengikuti kegiatan kois, syarat nya harus memperkenalkan diri dulu om.
Silahkan klik disini :

viewforum.php?f=4

----------


## Ajik Raffles

UK22, om... yang bagus luput, yang antik kita ambil  ::

----------


## dattairadian

> UK22, om... yang bagus luput, yang antik kita ambil


akhirnya ambil kohaku juga. nice one   ::

----------


## RAKHMAT

Om Moderator,
Saya sudah memperkenalkan diri, jadi booking saya sah toch : SANKE 60.
Tks...

----------


## Soegianto

> UK22, om... yang bagus luput, yang antik kita ambil


opsssssssss  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> UK22, om... yang bagus luput, yang antik kita ambil  
> 
> 
> 
> opsssssssss


Kenapa, om?   ::   ::  
Kira - kira sashi di ceruk putih bakal nutup gak?   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15
3.   Datta/ UK-39
4.   William P / UK-37
5.   Indra W / UK-27
6.   Dani / UK-19
7.   Dani / UK-24
8.   Dani / UK-26
9.   Dani / UK-30
10. Tsa / UK-02
11. Rasito / UK-32
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14
14. Ronyandri / UK-45
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23
19. Ronnie / UK-08
20. Mrliauw / UK-10
21. Karom / UK-36
22. Jayasat / UK-16
23. Indra Z / UK - 01
24. Ajik / UK - 22
25. Dani / UK-50
26. Eric Tohir / UK 07
27. Eric Tohir / UK 47
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13
29. Chandra Tasik / 31

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79
2.   Luki / UMS-83
3.   Rasito / UMS-67
4.   Lukman / UMS-52
5.   Rova / UMS-69
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60
12. Ndoy / UMS 68
13. Eric Tohir / UMS 54
14. Eric Tohir / UMS 78
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS 84

silahkan di lanjut..........

----------


## William Pantoni

Yang masih available

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK01, UK02, UK03, UK04,UK05*

*UK06, UK07, UK08, UK09,UK10*

*UK11, UK12, UK13, UK14,UK15*

*UK16, UK17, UK18, UK19,UK20*

*UK21, UK22, UK23, UK24,*

*UK26, UK27, UK28, UK29,UK30*
[img]
*UK31, UK32, UK33, UK34,UK35*

*UK36, UK37, UK38, UK39,UK40*

*UK41, UK42, UK43, UK44,UK45*

*UK46, UK47, UK48, UK49,UK50*


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS51, UMS52, UMS53, UMS54, UMS55*

*UMS56, UMS57, UMS58, UMS59, UMS60*

*UMS61, UMS62, UMS63, UMS64, UMS65*

*UMS66, UMS67, UMS68, UMS69, UMS70*

*UMS71, UMS72, UMS73, UMS74,*

*UMS76, UMS77, UMS78, UMS79, UMS80*

*UMS81, UMS82, UMS83, UMS84*

----------


## darren febriano

No.4 udah kepilih orang  ::   ::  
nasib bgt ga bs online...padahal ampe ud print out  ::

----------


## Soegianto

jadi pengen ikut an   ::

----------


## jayasat

> pilihan yang mantap om jayasat


Tapi kenapa kok nggak dilirik sama para Pakar & Suhu disini ya OM ??, Pasti something wrong kali ya Omm ???, maklum saya NewBie nih ! Omm ....

----------


## dani

Tambah ah... UK 50

----------


## ndoy

ok, thank you. Pak...    ::  
Akhirnya dapet juga...   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

ini mu kasi pendapat aja.., sisa ikan yg ada semua berkwalitas super, bayangkan nanti kita dapet nisainya.... tapi best of the best available adalah UK9,13 & 38...nanti setelah ukurannya diatas 50cm... di show manapun..pasti bersaing utk champion..

comment..?

----------


## Soegianto

Seijin panitia dan masa berlomba balap an nya sdh hbs sy mau posting pesanan via star koi
Sbb ;
Eric tohir 7,47,54,78
Chandra - tasik 13,31
Tks

----------


## dattairadian

> ini mu kasi pendapat aja.., sisa ikan yg ada semua berkwalitas super, bayangkan nanti kita dapet nisainya.... tapi best of the best available adalah UK9,13 & 38...nanti setelah ukurannya diatas 50cm... di show manapun..pasti bersaing utk champion..
> 
> comment..?


setuju, nomer 38 bagus..
kok ngga ada yang minat ya??   ::

----------


## Soegianto

Wilson jkt no 84

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> pilihan yang mantap om jayasat 
> 
> 
> Tapi kenapa kok nggak dilirik sama para Pakar & Suhu disini ya OM ??, Pasti something wrong kali ya Omm ???, maklum saya NewBie nih ! Omm ....


Shasi menonjol om, odome kurang pas, polanya ordinary, body bukan yg terbaik, cenderung ganteng daripada cantik... huik..huik..

----------


## Pauran

> ok, thank you. Pak...    
> Akhirnya dapet juga...


Bos boleh juga pilihannya untuk seorang pemula !

----------


## William Pantoni

Untuk :
Dani, Eric Tohir, Chandra tasik dan Wilson Jkt....sudah di update diatas list berikut foto nya.

Silahkan dilanjut....

----------


## Tiny

sopt hi pada sirip bisa hilang ga ya nantinya ?
kalo ga bisa juga gpp sih...yang penting nih ikan bisa gede aja...   ::

----------


## wahyu

sanke 62 keliatanya bagusssss.............. tapi  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> sanke 62 keliatanya bagusssss.............. tapi


Jadi confirm nih...?   ::  
Kontingen HighlLander belum ada nih...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> ini mu kasi pendapat aja.., sisa ikan yg ada semua berkwalitas super, bayangkan nanti kita dapet nisainya.... tapi best of the best available adalah UK9,13 & 38...nanti setelah ukurannya diatas 50cm... di show manapun..pasti bersaing utk champion..
> 
> comment..?
> 
> 
> setuju, nomer 38 bagus..
> kok ngga ada yang minat ya??



ikut ah 
an feikoi 38

sdh minat dr awal tp di waajibkan postingnya sesudah magrib  ::  eh msh ada sdh gt master2 ksh tips ...jadi d

----------


## BeauKoi

cuman ingin berbagi...menurut newbie nomor sekian
yang masuk daftar pilihan awal newbie:
1, 4, 7, 9, 12, 14, 16, 17, 19, 32, 34, 37, 38, 47
sanke: 53, 55, 58, 60, 62, 64, 83
menurut saya dari nomor sekian kemungkinan paling
besar bakal jadi gc. cuman pingin ungkapin aja..
oh ya luput juga dari penglihatan saya sanke 79
bener2 bagus. siapa tau om ajik mau kasih newbie
ini 2nd chance memiliki sanke 79 ini...hehehe
nanti kalo sudah selesai g.o bisa 
liat dulu prediksi newbie bener ga. sekalian buat pembelajaran 
newbie... last but not least kualitas koi di g.o
kali ini bener2 rata dan of course of a very high quality.
Salut buat om Taniguchi, stars koi, fei koi dan 
koi-s untuk bisa mengadakan event ini.
Bravo Koi-s.

----------


## BeauKoi

> Originally Posted by jayasat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> ...


waduh maklum saya masih newbie om... jadi belum seberapa tau plus/minus uk 16 ini... untung ada suhu gomtrait yang bisa
kasih input ke kita para newbie ini... terima kasih untuk inputnya om gomtrait... sementara kalo menurut saya kenapa pilihan 
mantap karena dari sisa ikan yang ada no 16 is one of the best left. juga dari dulu aku pingin punya ikan yondan tapi ga kesampai-an trus... :P

----------


## luki

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15
3.   Datta/ UK-39
4.   William P / UK-37
5.   Indra W / UK-27
6.   Dani / UK-19
7.   Dani / UK-24
8.   Dani / UK-26
9.   Dani / UK-30
10. Tsa / UK-02
11. Rasito / UK-32
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14
14. Ronyandri / UK-45
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23
19. Ronnie / UK-08
20. Mrliauw / UK-10
21. Karom / UK-36
22. Jayasat / UK-16
23. Indra Z / UK - 01
24. Ajik / UK - 22
25. Dani / UK-50
26. Eric Tohir / UK 07
27. Eric Tohir / UK 47
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13
29. Chandra Tasik / 31
30. Feikoi / UK-38

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79
2.   Luki / UMS-83
3.   Rasito / UMS-67
4.   Lukman / UMS-52
5.   Rova / UMS-69
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60
12. Ndoy / UMS 68
13. Eric Tohir / UMS 54
14. Eric Tohir / UMS 78
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS 84

Yang masih available

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK03, UK05, UK06, UK09, UK12*


*UK18, UK20,UK21, UK28, UK33*


*UK34, UK35, UK40,UK42,UK43* 


*UK44, UK46, UK48, UK49* 


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS51, UMS55, UMS56, UMS57, UMS58*


*UMS59, UMS61, UMS62, UMS63, UMS65* 


*UMS66, UMS72, UMS73, UMS74, UMS76*


*UMS77, UMS81, UMS82*

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> ...


mantaB

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by jayasat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> ...


Canggih nih om Gom.....bisa langsung tau ganteng dan bukan cantik..  ::  
Om Gom...sekalian tanya donk....menurut terawangan...diantara semua kohaku...body mana yg terbaik?

----------


## BeauKoi

kalo menurut om wil body mana yang paling baik?

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> ...


Maksud nya apa nih pak....?

----------


## William Pantoni

> kalo menurut om wil body mana yang paling baik?


Lha...sy tanya pakar nya kok malah sy yg di tanyain balik...ha...ha...ha

----------


## Zone

> Wilson jkt no 84


thanks om sugi....   ::

----------


## luki

> cuman ingin berbagi...menurut newbie nomor sekian
> yang masuk daftar pilihan awal newbie:
> sanke: 53, 55, 58, 60, 62, 64, 83
> menurut saya dari nomor sekian kemungkinan paling
> besar bakal jadi gc. cuman pingin ungkapin aja..
> oh ya luput juga dari penglihatan saya sanke 79
> bener2 bagus. siapa tau om ajik mau kasih newbie
> ini 2nd chance memiliki sanke 79 ini...hehehe
> 
> Bravo Koi-s.


betul om.....
no 79 calon GC sanke terkuat nih.....
kemaren pas ke bandung liat ....no 79 ini yg paling paling eye catching...
dan yang menarik lagi adalah sumi yg terlihat kotor (liar) ternyata aslinya tidak...
malah kazane sumi nya yg liar sdh mulai menarik ( hilang) dan terlihat mengumpul di tempat yg ideal.......

tawar terus om......
biasa nya Ajik paling tidak suka ikan ikan calon GC.......  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> cuman ingin berbagi...menurut newbie nomor sekian
> yang masuk daftar pilihan awal newbie:
> sanke: 53, 55, 58, 60, 62, 64, 83
> menurut saya dari nomor sekian kemungkinan paling
> besar bakal jadi gc. cuman pingin ungkapin aja..
> oh ya luput juga dari penglihatan saya sanke 79
> bener2 bagus. siapa tau om ajik mau kasih newbie
> ...


Hihihihihi..... No 4 menggoda nih....  ::   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> ...


wah wah dibales nih...

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ...


Maksudnya... saya post pilihan 4 ini yg dapat saya, di komputerku waktu sy post jam koi-s sudah 12 lewat. Tapi sy ndak tahu waktu server jakarta - jadi sempat sy berfikir panitia tidak fair. Okelah.

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> kalo menurut om wil body mana yang paling baik?
> 
> 
> Lha...sy tanya pakar nya kok malah sy yg di tanyain balik...ha...ha...ha


Will maap nih, kamu serius bertanya atau menyindir ini? 
Saya bukan fakar koi dan tidak senang kalimat spt ini. Itu penilaian saya atas pertanyaan seorang rekan sesuai pengetahuan yg saya miliki karena saya respect sama org yg  bertanya. Kalau penilaian saya salah, asbun, bilang bulsit, supaya yg baca juga tdk salah menerima; bapak bisa benarin sebagai moderator yg kita tahu lebih fasih dlm hal ini. 
Kalau hanya utk menyindir saya, itu tidak gentlemen kawan...!! Saya selalu open & to the point, tidak suka lelaki berkelakuan wanita.

----------


## William Pantoni

[quote=Gom 7rait]


> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> kalo menurut om wil body mana yang paling baik?
> 
> 
> Lha...sy tanya pakar nya kok malah sy yg di tanyain balik...ha...ha...ha


Will maap nih, kamu serius bertanya atau menyindir ini? 
Saya bukan fakar koi dan tidak senang kalimat spt ini. Itu penilaian saya atas pertanyaan seorang rekan sesuai pengetahuan yg saya miliki karena saya respect sama org yg tdk bertanya. Kalau penilaian saya salah, bapak bisa benarin sebagai moderator yg kita tahu lebih fasih dlm hal ini. 
Kalau hanya utk menyindir saya, itu tidak gentlemen kawan...!! Saya selalu open & to the point, tidak suka lelaki berkelakuan wanita.[/quote:3u01q7m0]


Seriuuus Om Gom he..he..he...swear....sy beneran pengen tau dan bertanya...krn klu soal milih ikan selama ini sy masih meraba2 dan pakai feeling aja.
Krn selama ini sy selalu salah pilih ikan...buat sy,  Om Gom termasuk pakar dalam menilai ikan....sering baca ulasan Om Gom jg di apresiasi.
Tidak semua moderator mengerti ikan loh...termasuk sy ini.

----------


## BeauKoi

sah......no 4 om yg dapet[/quote]

BUKAN...[/quote]

Maksud nya apa nih pak....?[/quote]
Maksudnya... saya post pilihan 4 ini yg dapat saya, di komputerku waktu sy post jam koi-s sudah 12 lewat. Tapi sy ndak tahu waktu server jakarta - jadi sempat sy berfikir panitia tidak fair. Okelah.[/quote]

om gom saya juga cocokin sama waktu server koi-s... sampe2 saya syncron sama waktu pc saya...
trus saya liat kalo ada lag time 5 detik buat posting masuk... boleh di check sendiri...

----------


## dattairadian

> om gom saya juga cocokin sama waktu server koi-s... sampe2 saya syncron sama waktu pc saya...
> trus saya liat kalo ada lag time 5 detik buat posting masuk... boleh di check sendiri...


om beaukoi domisli di surabaya ya?

----------


## rvidella

Bang Gom ... u know me kan? kita udah berapa kali ketemu ... udah sering ngomong juga

Pak Wil beneran nanya bukannya ngetest atau nyindir ... sampe tadi kita chat di YM dia juga bingung kenapa dia disangkain ngetest/nyindir ... dan dia beneran bukan lelaki berkelakuan wanita juga. 

Kalo soal quality air ... terutama dalam bidang bakteri dan penguraian nitrogen, saya rasa dia ahlinya ... tapi kalo segi apresiasi, rasanya dia juga masih belajar seperti kita-kita para newbie

Kalo mentang-mentang nama kita jadi ijo dan gak boleh bertanya, rasanya banyak penyandang nama ijo mengundurkan diri loh ... terus nama ijo jadi gak bisa belajar lagi setiap kali mau posting pertanyaan mau belajar tapi dianggap nyindir atau ngetest 

menurut saya loh bang ... saya rasa pak wil gak ngetest ... ini juga karena saya kenal pak wil cukup lama lah ... kalo gak percaya, datang aja ke giri loka 3, air ok lah .. ikan??? dia suka malu tuh   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Iya Do...sy cuma bingung dan heran aja sih....kok ada orang yg punya pikiran seperti begitu? Apa moderator ga boleh tanya dan klu udah jadi moderator apa harus serba tahu segala sesuatu? Padahal kita semua gabung disini supaya bisa belajar dari 1 sama lainnya.

Sy pernah ada tanya nama jenis ikan di thread apresiasi disini viewtopic.php?f=16&t=6651&start=30 dan pakar2 disana ga ada yg anggap sy nyindir atau test mereka. Semua punya pikiran positif dan mau share pengetahuan nya.

Contoh lagi nih di thread Zebra...viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6493&start=330 dimana member2 rame2 prediksi juara atas permintaan salah satu moderator, disitu jg tidak ada org yg berprasangka utk menyindir atau maksud ng test org.

Cuma ini nih sekali2nya ada org yg anggap dan punya pikiran negatif begitu...yg kalau menurut sy, org yg punya pikiran begitu adalah antara memang dia cuma asbun dan bs ( bullshit ) karena dia ga pede...dan takut ketahuan salah. Jadi cuma asal posting aja biar dianggap ahli....dan ga tau apa yg dipostingin.

----------


## rvidella

Iya semuanya disini masih pada belajar kok ...

Kemaren saya sempat diskusi sama Tim Waddington anak dari the famous Peter Waddington via facebook. Dia lagi mau coba bikin mud pond di UK yang dia berharap bisa sama seperti Mud Pond yang ada di Jpn. Dia aja masih belajar yah. Dari diskusi saya sama dia, yang ketangkep sama saya; dia sempet mengatakan untuk pertumbuhan dan full development, dia aja masih mempercayakan ikan pilihannya buat dititip di Jepang. Biasanya sampai usia 4 tahun, baru setelah itu dia berani bawa pulang ke UK.

Saya jadi mikir, dia aja masih belajar dan masih "mempercayakan" ikan pilihannya di Jepang yah dimana asal asli ikan pilihan dia.

Belajar lah ... apalagi konsep teknologi mutakhir terus dikembangkan di UK (terutama) ... The sieve, eazy pod, nexus, dllsb ...

Lanjut ke Taniguchi ...

Mungkin disini yang berkunjung langsung ke Taniguchi Farm kemaren bisa memberikan kesaksian ttg pilihan ikan-ikan yang diterjunkan di GO ini. Saya denger dari seseorang yang masih terus mengaku newbie setelah kepulangan dia dari Taniguchi bahwa ikan-ikan ini diambil dari kolam tategoi Taniguchi-san ... bocoran dikit, dia juga ada ambil beberapa ikan disana ... mungkin selain buat main di jepang juga mungkin mau dibandingkan kali yah grow dan developmentnya dengan yang ada di Indonesiaa hehehehe

Ikan-ikan Grow Out ini terutama Kohaku murni seleksi dari Taniguchi-san dengan pertimbangan body structure yang baik karena rasanya dia "kurang puas" dengan GO yg pertama. Ikan terbesar di GO pertama kalo tidak salah di 43-44cm, sedangkan ikan satu batch dengan yang ada di Indonesia, yang terkecil ada di ukuran 49cm; karena itu Kohaku pilihan yang sekarang diturunkan di GO ini dipilih yang memiliki body yang baik sebagai pertimbangan utama. Bisa terlihat dari (menurut saya loh yah) pattern yang tidak semuanya enak buat dijual/dipelihara, ada yang memiliki motoaka (buat sebagian orang, ini adalah no-no); tetapi semuanya ini dipilih oleh Taniguchi-san ... dan saya rasa beliau menyadarinya hasil dari GO ini akan menentukan reputasi dia di Indonesia.

Bocoran lagi mau yah? Kohaku yang dipilih buat GO kali ini sewaktu pihak star koi ditawarkan untuk GO ini sekitar 1-2 bulan lalu dipilih yang pertumbuhannya cepat dulu. Waktu itu berukuran sekitar 20-25 cm. Saya juga ada ambil kohaku-kohaku Taniguchi dari indukan yang sama tapi waktu itu hanya berukuran 17-20cm.

http://dodokoi.com/product/99/950/Taniguchi-Tosai-B
http://dodokoi.com/product/99/951/Taniguchi-Tosai-C
http://dodokoi.com/product/99/952/Taniguchi-Tosai-D

Dari ukuran aja udah pada kalah dan kayaknya prinsip "ada harga ada barang" juga masih tetap berlaku. Karena perduli akan full growth dan full developmentnya dari ikan-ikan pilihan dia pula, makanya Taniguchi memaksa pihak Star Koi untuk menggunakan makanan yang dia racik sendiri.

Akhir kata, kita akan membuktikan apakah keeping di Indonesia bisa menyamai keeping taniguchi di jepang melalui proses pembelajaran di Taniguchi Kohaku GO part 2 : Best Of The Best.

Belajar lagi
Belajar lagi
Belajar lagi

...

Siap-siap ke Surabaya ah ...

----------


## TSA

[quote=William Pantoni]


> Will maap nih, kamu serius bertanya atau menyindir ini? 
> Saya bukan fakar koi dan tidak senang kalimat spt ini. Itu penilaian saya atas pertanyaan seorang rekan sesuai pengetahuan yg saya miliki karena saya respect sama org yg tdk bertanya. Kalau penilaian saya salah, bapak bisa benarin sebagai moderator yg kita tahu lebih fasih dlm hal ini. 
> Kalau hanya utk menyindir saya, itu tidak gentlemen kawan...!! Saya selalu open & to the point, tidak suka lelaki berkelakuan wanita.



Seriuuus Om Gom he..he..he...swear....sy beneran pengen tau dan bertanya...krn klu soal milih ikan selama ini sy masih meraba2 dan pakai feeling aja.
Krn selama ini sy selalu salah pilih ikan...buat sy,  Om Gom termasuk pakar dalam menilai ikan....sering baca ulasan Om Gom jg di apresiasi.
Tidak semua moderator mengerti ikan loh...termasuk sy ini.[/quote:1ysk6g81]

Setahu saya Pak Will ahli mengenai kualitas air ... 
Setahu saya juga pak Will itu lelaki tulen ....... Juga Kelakuannya ......
Selama saya kenal ... Pak Will lebih suka ngomong apa adanya ...... karena setahu saya beliau  bukan ahli bahasa ......

----------


## abiserpong

> Maksudnya... saya post pilihan 4 ini yg dapat saya, di komputerku waktu sy post jam koi-s sudah 12 lewat. Tapi sy ndak tahu waktu server jakarta - jadi sempat sy berfikir panitia tidak fair. Okelah.


Tolong jelaskan lagi ..... saya tidak suka ini kawan.....

[quote=Gom 7rait]


> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> kalo menurut om wil body mana yang paling baik?
> 
> 
> Lha...sy tanya pakar nya kok malah sy yg di tanyain balik...ha...ha...ha


Will maap nih, kamu serius bertanya atau menyindir ini? 
Saya bukan fakar koi dan tidak senang kalimat spt ini. Itu penilaian saya atas pertanyaan seorang rekan sesuai pengetahuan yg saya miliki karena saya respect sama org yg bertanya. Kalau penilaian saya salah, asbun, bilang bulsit, supaya yg baca juga tdk salah menerima; bapak bisa benarin sebagai moderator yg kita tahu lebih fasih dlm hal ini. 
Kalau hanya utk menyindir saya, itu tidak gentlemen kawan...!! Saya selalu open & to the point, tidak suka lelaki berkelakuan wanita.[/quote:38e9q5on]
Saya juga tidak suka Kata- katamu ini........ kawan

----------


## William Pantoni

Waduh Pak Tri.....jadi malu nih dibilang ahli air   :: ....sy bukan ahli air...sy bnyk belajar dari forum ini dan baca2 dan sy coba sharing dan kembalikan ke forum utk coba membantu dan yg selama ini sy posting adalah hasil dari rangkuman dan menurut persepsi sy sendiri...jd belum tentu benar loh...bisa aja sy salah persepsi krn ga ngerti...jd welcome siapa aja yg mau berdebat...tidak selamanya yg dianggap ahli itu selalu benar 100%.

Jd klu sy tanya sesuatu jgn dianggap sy nyindir...klu semua org punya pikiran begitu...wah lama2 forum ini sepi dan semua member2 disini pada takut utk bertanya di forum.

----------


## dani

Sebaiknya hal2x seperti ini diselesaikan secara pribadi via tlp atau pm barangkali? Jangan sampe ada pengunjung baru yg liat statement2x seperti ini yg tadinya mau milih ikan malahan seru ngeliat yg lagi "..." Kasian juga Pa Ayi, nanti dagangannya ga laku lagi...  ::   saya sangat yakin ini hanya kesalahpahaman aja dan tujuan semua juga baik, iya kan??? Peace!!!
Ayo dilanjut lagi milih ikannya... masih byk pilihan neh!!! Ato saya ambil semua sisanya ya???   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mohon maaf kepada teman2 semua, terutama Bang Gom, Om Will, saya sekali lagi mohon maaf agar hal ini jangan dibahas lagi..lagian ini thread utk GO..kita semua di KOIs se hobby sehati dan sahabat

----------


## asagita

> Maksudnya... saya post pilihan 4 ini yg dapat saya, di komputerku waktu sy post jam koi-s sudah 12 lewat. Tapi sy ndak tahu waktu server jakarta - jadi sempat sy berfikir panitia tidak fair. Okelah.


Bapaks,

Kayaknya waktu yang dipakai sebagai acuan adalah waktu server: waktu yang tertera di postingan kita di sebelah kanan atas,* "Dipost: Kamis Nov 26, 2009 xx pm*"

Waktu yang di komputer kita masing-masing itu bisa beda-beda. Coba aja double click angka jamnya (paling kanan bawah). Nanti kita akan bisa set jam terserah kita mau. *Sekarang jam 9:54 AM aja saya bisa ganti jadi jam 10:35 PM kalo saya mau.*

Maksud saya, jam di komputer masing-masing biasanya berbeda-beda dan tidak akurat. Sulit untuk jadi acuan, apalagi untuk lelang yang diikuti banyak peserta dan berdasarkan siapa cepat dia dapat. Makanya cuma bisa pake jam server.

Mungkin om Gom gak tahu info yang ini, jadi salah ngerti. Mudah-mudahan membantu.

Salam,

----------


## William Pantoni

Maaf dan sorry yah Pak Ayi....thread nya jadi melenceng nih....

----------


## William Pantoni

Silahkan dilanjut....
HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15
3.   Datta/ UK-39
4.   William P / UK-37
5.   Indra W / UK-27
6.   Dani / UK-19
7.   Dani / UK-24
8.   Dani / UK-26
9.   Dani / UK-30
10. Tsa / UK-02
11. Rasito / UK-32
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14
14. Ronyandri / UK-45
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23
19. Ronnie / UK-08
20. Mrliauw / UK-10
21. Karom / UK-36
22. Jayasat / UK-16
23. Indra Z / UK - 01
24. Ajik / UK - 22
25. Dani / UK-50
26. Eric Tohir / UK 07
27. Eric Tohir / UK 47
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13
29. Chandra Tasik / 31
30. Feikoi / UK-38

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79
2.   Luki / UMS-83
3.   Rasito / UMS-67
4.   Lukman / UMS-52
5.   Rova / UMS-69
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60
12. Ndoy / UMS 68
13. Eric Tohir / UMS 54
14. Eric Tohir / UMS 78
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS 84

Yang masih available

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK03, UK05, UK06, UK09, UK12*


*UK18, UK20,UK21, UK28, UK33*


*UK34, UK35, UK40,UK42,UK43* 


*UK44, UK46, UK48, UK49* 


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS51, UMS55, UMS56, UMS57, UMS58*


*UMS59, UMS61, UMS62, UMS63, UMS65* 


*UMS66, UMS72, UMS73, UMS74, UMS76*


*UMS77, UMS81, UMS82*

----------


## Tiny

> Ikan-ikan Grow Out ini terutama Kohaku murni seleksi dari Taniguchi-san dengan pertimbangan body structure yang baik karena rasanya dia "kurang puas" dengan GO yg pertama. Ikan terbesar di GO pertama kalo tidak salah di 43-44cm, sedangkan ikan satu batch dengan yang ada di Indonesia, yang terkecil ada di ukuran 49cm; karena itu Kohaku pilihan yang sekarang diturunkan di GO ini dipilih yang memiliki body yang baik sebagai pertimbangan utama. Bisa terlihat dari (menurut saya loh yah) pattern yang tidak semuanya enak buat dijual/dipelihara, ada yang memiliki motoaka (buat sebagian orang, ini adalah no-no); tetapi semuanya ini dipilih oleh Taniguchi-san ... dan saya rasa beliau menyadarinya hasil dari GO ini akan menentukan reputasi dia di Indonesia.


saya udah pilih yang ada motoakanya ya om, pokoknya yang penting jadi "besar" .... jujur saya mengikuti GO ini juga karena faktor Taniguchi yang kurang puas dengan pertumbuhan ikan di GO 1 dan berjanji mengirim ikan2 yang bisa tumbuh besar untuk GO berikutnya   ::  .... so pattern yg kurang menarik (asal ga berantakan aja) dan motoaka tidak jadi masalah   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sampai Surabaya jam 2
Dapat seat no 22
Eh, ingat pilihan kohaku no 22
Apakah pertanda nanti akan dapat 2?

----------


## dani

> Sampai Surabaya jam 2
> Dapat seat no 22
> Eh, ingat pilihan kohaku no 22
> Apakah pertanda nanti akan dapat 2?


Oh... mungkin mau dapet istri yg ke-2 dsana Pak! Selamet Pak ya...  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saya ambil Sanke no.62

----------


## Soegianto

> Saya ambil Sanke no.62


pilihan bgs pak  ::

----------


## koilvr

> Saya ambil Sanke no.62


mantap om   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Saya ambil Sanke no.62


Wuaaaaaa, om Anggit .. Keduluan nih...

----------


## luki

kemaren ke starskoi sam pak robby....

ikan ikan nya sudah mulai aktif dan sdh mulai di kasih pakan taniguchi.....
minggu depan akan di foto ulang dan di ukur , sebelum masuk Gym.....
dan akan langsung di gas pol kata pak ayi.....

----------


## Eno TB

Mantap pak Ayi...beruntung punya temen Luki dan Pak Robby ...yang ke Bandung melulu..bisa update terus.. atau belanja terus ya...  ::   ::  sorry killing joke boz.

----------


## luki

Silahkan dilanjut....
HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15
3.   Datta/ UK-39
4.   William P / UK-37
5.   Indra W / UK-27
6.   Dani / UK-19
7.   Dani / UK-24
8.   Dani / UK-26
9.   Dani / UK-30
10. Tsa / UK-02
11. Rasito / UK-32
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14
14. Ronyandri / UK-45
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23
19. Ronnie / UK-08
20. Mrliauw / UK-10
21. Karom / UK-36
22. Jayasat / UK-16
23. Indra Z / UK - 01
24. Ajik / UK - 22
25. Dani / UK-50
26. Eric Tohir / UK-07
27. Eric Tohir / UK-47
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13
29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31
30. Feikoi / UK-38

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79
2.   Luki / UMS-83
3.   Rasito / UMS-67
4.   Lukman / UMS-52
5.   Rova / UMS-69
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60
12. Ndoy / UMS-68
13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54
14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84
16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62

Yang masih available

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK03, UK05, UK06, UK09, UK12*


*UK18, UK20,UK21, UK28, UK33*


*UK34, UK35, UK40,UK42,UK43* 


*UK44, UK46, UK48, UK49* 


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS51, UMS55, UMS56, UMS57, UMS58*


*UMS59, UMS61, UMS63, UMS65* 


*UMS66, UMS72, UMS73, UMS74, UMS76*


*UMS77, UMS81, UMS82*

----------


## jayasat

Shasi menonjol om, odome kurang pas, polanya ordinary, body bukan yg terbaik, cenderung ganteng daripada cantik... huik..huik..[/quote]

waduh maklum saya masih newbie om... jadi belum seberapa tau plus/minus uk 16 ini... untung ada suhu gomtrait yang bisa
kasih input ke kita para newbie ini... terima kasih untuk inputnya om gomtrait... sementara kalo menurut saya kenapa pilihan 
mantap karena dari sisa ikan yang ada no 16 is one of the best left. juga dari dulu aku pingin punya ikan yondan tapi ga kesampai-an trus... :P[/quote]

Terimakasih banyak Om BeauKoi & Om Gom atas Apresiasinya, waktu pertama lihat di Thread ini memang sy langsung naksir UK16, ya namanya Rejeki walaupun terlambat ternyata dapat juga UK16 ....Siiipp lah .. I LOVE YOU Full KOI'S ....

----------


## luki

> Terimakasih banyak Om BeauKoi & Om Gom atas Apresiasinya, waktu pertama lihat di Thread ini memang sy langsung naksir UK16, ya namanya Rejeki walaupun terlambat ternyata dapat juga UK16 ....Siiipp lah .. I LOVE YOU Full KOI'S ....


salm kenal om wijaya....
paling benar memang percaya mata sendiri......
justru dengan begini kita lebih cepat naik kelas...  ::  
dan untung nya adalah GO....
jadi semua kemungkinan bisa kita pelajari bersama......
inilah seru nya belajar dan memprediksi Tosai......  ::   ::

----------


## Eno TB

> Originally Posted by jayasat
> 
> 
> Terimakasih banyak Om BeauKoi & Om Gom atas Apresiasinya, waktu pertama lihat di Thread ini memang sy langsung naksir UK16, ya namanya Rejeki walaupun terlambat ternyata dapat juga UK16 ....Siiipp lah .. I LOVE YOU Full KOI'S ....
> 
> 
> salm kenal om wijaya....
> paling benar memang percaya mata sendiri......
> justru dengan begini kita lebih cepat naik kelas...  
> ...


Iya Ki..seru juga.
Salam kenal juga Om Wijaya...UK 16 aku suka juga..Cakep mukanya rapih..dan balance..soal kiwa etc masih tosai lah..

----------


## Soegianto

n0 55 an indra z

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Booked No. 44 a/n abiserpong...
Hasil liat langsung di Bandung nih....  ::

----------


## jayasat

> Originally Posted by jayasat
> 
> 
> salm kenal om wijaya....
> paling benar memang percaya mata sendiri......
> justru dengan begini kita lebih cepat naik kelas...  
> dan untung nya adalah GO....
> jadi semua kemungkinan bisa kita pelajari bersama......
> inilah seru nya belajar dan memprediksi Tosai......


Salam kenal juga OM Luki & OM Eno, Iya Om klu NewBie yg ikut GO bahasa Jepangnya "MUBENI" (MUlai BEraNI), tapi yg lebih seru lagi OM saya ini termasuk NewBie yg bahasa Jepangnya "MUBENINE" (MUlai BEraNI NEkadzzz) artinya NewBie yg sdh ikut beberapa kali GO tapi belum punya Kolam ....   ::   ::  
Nah !! ini termasuk salah satu hebatnya GO Om, nggak punya kolam tapi Ikannya bisa Hidup ...   ::   ::  
Om Ajik .. sabar ya masih nitip terus nih .. bisa molor lagi nih kelihatannya  .........

----------


## aie

wiih ,kohaku no 9 bgs yaa ,tp menurut nubie..  ::   ::  
cm bs berkomentar .  ::   ::

----------


## TugubotO

> wiih ,kohaku no 9 bgs yaa ,tp menurut nubie..   
> cm bs berkomentar .


Hi nya juga tebal... newby lihat jubahnya yg kurang asyik tdk nutup sebagian perut. resiko step 1 dan 2 klo gabung sejalan growtnya bisa jd ohmoyo..? lain hal klo udah nisai... [sama2 newby om]

----------


## Attar

Setelah menimbang dan seterusnya, menilai dan seterusnya, maka saya memutuskan ikut GO ini dan putusannya jatuh kepada.......Bismillah...NO 5

----------


## luki

Silahkan dilanjut....
HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15
3.   Datta/ UK-39
4.   William P / UK-37
5.   Indra W / UK-27
6.   Dani / UK-19
7.   Dani / UK-24
8.   Dani / UK-26
9.   Dani / UK-30
10. Tsa / UK-02
11. Rasito / UK-32
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14
14. Ronyandri / UK-45
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23
19. Ronnie / UK-08
20. Mrliauw / UK-10
21. Karom / UK-36
22. Jayasat / UK-16
23. Indra Z / UK - 01
24. Ajik / UK - 22
25. Dani / UK-50
26. Eric Tohir / UK-07
27. Eric Tohir / UK-47
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13
29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31
30. Feikoi / UK-38
31. Abiserpong / UK-44
32. Attar / UK-05

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79
2.   Luki / UMS-83
3.   Rasito / UMS-67
4.   Lukman / UMS-52
5.   Rova / UMS-69
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60
12. Ndoy / UMS-68
13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54
14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84
16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62
17. Indra Z / UMS-55

Yang masih available

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK03, UK06, UK09, UK12*


*UK18, UK20,UK21, UK28, UK33*


*UK34, UK35, UK40,UK42,UK43* 


*UK46, UK48, UK49* 


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS51,UMS56, UMS57, UMS58*


*UMS59, UMS61, UMS63, UMS65* 


*UMS66, UMS72, UMS73, UMS74, UMS76*


*UMS77, UMS81, UMS82*

----------


## luki

kemarin ke starskoi ......lagi....  ::   ::  
dan melakukan pengukuran ulang sebelum ikan ikan di masukan ke "GYM"....

*Kohaku rata rata ukuran : 25 - 29 cm
yg terbesar :*


*Sanke rata rata ukuran : 18 - 22 cm
yg terbesar :*



*ini tempat gym ikan ikan yg akan di gembleng langsung oleh " Professional Trainer " Ayi Wiratman......*


*Pengecekan kualitas air yg sangat ketat oleh Dr. William Panthony SpA......dan setelah mendapat persetujuan dari beliau........*


*akhirnya kontingen Urashimataro dan Umenishiki memasuki arena pertandingan.......*



*dan atas arahan  Professional Trainer....langsung di gas pol......Taniguchi Max Grow.....*




*Selamat Bertanding.......*

----------


## luki

> Booked No. 44 a/n abiserpong...
> Hasil liat langsung di Bandung nih....


wah....juara bertahan blm rela melepas gelar nih   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

*Pengecekan kualitas air yg sangat ketat oleh Dr. William Panthony SpA......dan setelah mendapat persetujuan dari beliau........*


professornya nyentrik juga yah pake sandal pink :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hmmm... Profesor Pinky...

----------


## limjohan

hayokkkkkk tebak, rokoknya merek apa ?  ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Booked No. 44 a/n abiserpong...
> Hasil liat langsung di Bandung nih....


Terima kasih om ajik........  ::  



> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Booked No. 44 a/n abiserpong...
> Hasil liat langsung di Bandung nih.... 
> 
> 
> wah....juara bertahan blm rela melepas gelar nih


Partisipasi aja ki......... :P 
Ikan- ikan G O Pilihan Taniguchi memang mantap, Lebih bagus aslinya dari pada di foto......

----------


## edwin

> Hmmm... Profesor Pinky...


Pink panther om ajik..

----------


## William Pantoni

> *Pengecekan kualitas air yg sangat ketat oleh Dr. William Panthony SpA......dan setelah mendapat persetujuan dari beliau........*


Ampuuun Oom Luki....muridmu ini mana berani ngelangkahin guru nya...kualat nanti...  :: 




> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Hmmm... Profesor Pinky...
> 
> 
> Pink panther om ajik..


Huuush...itu sandal boleh pinjam tuh.

----------


## Attar

Pak William, Pak Ayi.....transfer untuk DP50% sdh dijalankan....Tq

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak William, Pak Ayi.....transfer untuk DP50% sdh dijalankan....Tq


wah... udah sampe lokasi om?   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Luki...
Itu sanke yg paling besar yang di tengah2.....msh available ga...  ::

----------


## luki

> Om Luki...
> Itu sanke yg paling besar yang di tengah2.....msh available ga...



masih om will.....malah sama yg punya nya mau jual lagi setengah harga....  ::   ::  
emang mau sanke jelek kayak gitu....  ::   ::

----------


## Attar

> Originally Posted by Attar
> 
> Pak William, Pak Ayi.....transfer untuk DP50% sdh dijalankan....Tq
> 
> 
> wah... udah sampe lokasi om?


Sekitaran lokasi.....eh nyasar ke rumah makan, sambil posting dulu he he   ::

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi....

Mangisi UK- 48

----------


## BeauKoi

sudah tt 50% untuk 04  ::

----------


## jayasat

Transfer utk Pembayaran pertama (50%) UK16 DONE ! Pak ...

----------


## Robby Iwan

[quote="luki"]




Woow.. umur 4-5 bulan udah gede begitu ya.. ..  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> *Sanke rata rata ukuran : 18 - 22 cm
> yg terbesar :*


Sanke yang tengah gile bueneerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..........................  :: Bisa ikut Asia Show tuh....

----------


## Tiny

dp 50% uk 27 sudah ditransfer 

pas kemarin diukur 1 1 ga ada fotonya om luki ?

----------


## edwin

> dp 50% uk 27 sudah ditransfer 
> 
> pas kemarin diukur 1 1 ga ada fotonya om luki ?


Wah, yg ini paling gede nihh

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> dp 50% uk 27 sudah ditransfer 
> 
> pas kemarin diukur 1 1 ga ada fotonya om luki ?
> 
> 
> Wah, yg ini paling gede nihh


iya nih, ASIKK...kemaren ga keliatan ada fotonya...ternyata ada ya..mabok kyknya kemaren   ::

----------


## luki

Silahkan dilanjut....
HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04 ( 25 cm )
2.   Datta / UK-15 ( 28 cm )
3.   Datta/ UK-39 ( 28 cm )
4.   William P / UK-37 ( 27 cm )
5.   Indra W / UK-27 ( 29 cm )
6.   Dani / UK-19 ( 26 cm )
7.   Dani / UK-24 ( 28 cm )
8.   Dani / UK-26 ( 28 cm )
9.   Dani / UK-30 ( 28 cm )
10. Tsa / UK-02 ( 25 cm )
11. Rasito / UK-32 ( 28 cm )
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11 ( 26 cm )
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14 ( 27 cm )
14. Ronyandri / UK-45 ( 27 cm )
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17 ( 26 cm )
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41 ( 25 cm )
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29 ( 29 cm )
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23 ( 26 cm )
19. Ronnie / UK-08 ( 26 cm )
20. Mrliauw / UK-10 ( 29 cm )
21. Karom / UK-36 ( 27 cm )
22. Jayasat / UK-16 ( 25 cm )
23. Indra Z / UK - 01 ( 25 cm )
24. Ajik / UK - 22 ( 27 cm )
25. Dani / UK-50 ( 25 cm )
26. Eric Tohir / UK-07 ( 28 cm )
27. Eric Tohir / UK-47 ( 26 cm )
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13 ( 27 cm )
29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31 ( 26 cm )
30. Feikoi / UK-38 ( 29 cm )
31. Abiserpong / UK-44 ( 25 cm )
32. Attar / UK-05 ( 26 cm )
33. Mangisi / UK-48 ( 25 cm )

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79 ( 22 cm )
2.   Luki / UMS-83 ( 20 cm )
3.   Rasito / UMS-67 ( 19 cm )
4.   Lukman / UMS-52 ( 17 cm )
5.   Rova / UMS-69 ( 20 cm )
6.   Pauran / UMS-70 ( 20 cm )
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64 ( 20 cm )
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80 ( 20 cm )
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71 ( 19 cm )
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53 ( 21 cm )
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60 ( 20 cm )
12. Ndoy / UMS-68 ( 21 cm )
13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54 ( 18 cm )
14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78 ( 19 cm )
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84 ( 20 cm )
16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62 ( 21 cm )
17. Indra Z / UMS-55 ( 18 cm )

*Yang masih available*

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK-03*

*UK-06*

*UK-09*

*UK-12*

*UK-18*

*UK-20*

*UK-21*

*UK-28*

*UK-33*

*UK-34*

*UK-35*

*UK-40*

*UK-42*

*UK-43*

*UK-46*

*UK-49*


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS-51*

*UMS-56*

*UMS-57*

*UMS-58*

*UMS-59*

*UMS-61*

*UMS-63*

*UMS-65*

*UMS-66*

*UMS-72*

*UMS-73*

*UMS-74*

*UMS-76*

*UMS-77*

*UMS-81*

*UMS-82*

----------


## Mich-Joll

UMS-80...Sudah Transfer LUNAS.

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> *Sanke rata rata ukuran : 18 - 22 cm
> yg terbesar :*
> 
> 
> 
> Sanke yang tengah gile bueneerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......................Bisa ikut Asia Show tuh....


nah...mending ikut asia koi show aja jik.....
jadi ga usah ikut GO ini....biar ikan nya fit pas asia koi show......
minggu depan gw bantu ambilin deh dari starskoi....  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ...


lohhhhh?????

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> nah...mending ikut asia koi show aja jik.....
> jadi ga usah ikut GO ini....biar ikan nya fit pas asia koi show......
> minggu depan gw bantu ambilin deh dari starskoi.......
> 
> 
> lohhhhh?????


ngurangin saingan....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jangan kaget om Sugi.... Penilaian GO khan lebih cepat 2 mingguan dari Asia Show... Jadi bisa ikut dua - duanya....  ::

----------


## dattairadian

Pak Ayi & panitias, lapor, hari ini sdh ditransfer 50% utk UK15 & UK39...
Laporan selesai   ::

----------


## luki

HASIL UPDATE SEMENTARA per Tanggal 1 Desember 2009 :

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

*1.   Beaukoi / UK-04 ( 25 cm )*

*2.   Datta / UK-15 ( 28 cm )*

*3.   Datta/ UK-39 ( 28 cm )*

*4.   William P / UK-37 ( 27 cm )*

*5.   Indra W / UK-27 ( 29 cm )*

*6.   Dani / UK-19 ( 26 cm )*

*7.   Dani / UK-24 ( 28 cm )*

*8.   Dani / UK-26 ( 28 cm )*

*9.   Dani / UK-30 ( 28 cm )*

*10. Tsa / UK-02 ( 25 cm )*

*11. Rasito / UK-32 ( 28 cm )*

*12. Robby Iwan / UK-11 ( 26 cm )*

*13. Robby Iwan / UK-14 ( 27 cm )*

*14. Ronyandri / UK-45 ( 27 cm )*

*15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17 ( 26 cm )*

*16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41 ( 25 cm )*

*17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29 ( 29 cm )*

*18. Tomas Wong / UK-23 ( 26 cm )*

*19. Ronnie / UK-08 ( 26 cm )*

*20. Mrliauw / UK-10 ( 29 cm )*

*21. Karom / UK-36 ( 27 cm )*

*22. Jayasat / UK-16 ( 25 cm )*

*23. Indra Z / UK - 01 ( 25 cm )*

*24. Ajik / UK - 22 ( 27 cm )*

*25. Dani / UK-50 ( 25 cm )*

*26. Eric Tohir / UK-07 ( 28 cm )*

*27. Eric Tohir / UK-47 ( 26 cm )*

*28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13 ( 27 cm )*

*29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31 ( 26 cm )*

*30. Feikoi / UK-38 ( 29 cm )*

*31. Abiserpong / UK-44 ( 25 cm )*

*32. Attar / UK-05 ( 26 cm )*

*33. Mangisi / UK-48 ( 25 cm )*



*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

*1.   Ajik / UMS-79 ( 22 cm )*

*2.   Luki / UMS-83 ( 20 cm )*

*3.   Rasito / UMS-67 ( 19 cm )*

*4.   Lukman / UMS-52 ( 17 cm )*

*5.   Rova / UMS-69 ( 20 cm )*

*6.   Pauran / UMS-70 ( 20 cm )*

*7.   Asantoso / UMS-64 ( 20 cm )*

*8.   Michjoll / UMS-80 ( 20 cm )*

*9.   Eno TB / UMS-71 ( 19 cm )*

*10. tomas wong / UMS - 53 ( 21 cm )*

*11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60 ( 20 cm )*

*12. Ndoy / UMS-68 ( 21 cm )*

*13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54 ( 18 cm )*

*14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78 ( 19 cm )*

*15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84 ( 20 cm )*

*16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62 ( 21 cm )*

*17. Indra Z / UMS-55 ( 18 cm )*

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mantaap..ayo buat prediksi utk masing2 pilihannya..pada akhir GO maret 2010..brp ukurannya ?
saya punya 
Kohaku no.11 jadi 48cm
Kohaku no.14 jadi 45cm
Sanke no 62 jadi 39cm

Kalo bisa lebih berarti Star Koi TOP..bgt..bgt..bgt...  ::

----------


## mrliauw

> kemarin ke starskoi ......lagi....   
> dan melakukan pengukuran ulang sebelum ikan ikan di masukan ke "GYM"....
> 
> *Kohaku rata rata ukuran : 25 - 29 cm
> yg terbesar :*


Yang sebelah kiri kayaknya kenal tuh.. Eh, gak tahunya ikan saya si JUMBO#10..
Kayaknya arahan suhu Pinky W.P. mah gak salah deh..
Thanks Prof..

----------


## Tiny

> Mantaap..ayo buat prediksi utk masing2 pilihannya..pada akhir GO maret 2010..brp ukurannya ?
> saya punya 
> Kohaku no.11 jadi 48cm
> Kohaku no.14 jadi 45cm
> Sanke no 62 jadi 39cm
> 
> Kalo bisa lebih berarti Star Koi TOP..bgt..bgt..bgt...



Kohaku 27.             53 cm.        ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> kemarin ke starskoi ......lagi....   
> dan melakukan pengukuran ulang sebelum ikan ikan di masukan ke "GYM"....
> 
> *Kohaku rata rata ukuran : 25 - 29 cm
> yg terbesar :*
> 
> 
> ...


emang gk salah kok om minta wangsit ke professor. Shirojinya mantap. Dan sptnya ikan semakin besar nanti pola makin enak diliat

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> Mantaap..ayo buat prediksi utk masing2 pilihannya..pada akhir GO maret 2010..brp ukurannya ?
> saya punya 
> Kohaku no.11 jadi 48cm
> Kohaku no.14 jadi 45cm
> Sanke no 62 jadi 39cm
> 
> Kalo bisa lebih berarti Star Koi TOP..bgt..bgt..bgt... 
> ...


berarti target pertumbuhan 6 cm per bulan ......
mudah mudahan  sih bisa nih di kolam 110 ton hanya di isi 85 ekor tosai.....
dan pemberian pakan 6 kali sehari......

sekilas info....
kalau pakan taniguchi yg max grow kandungan protein nya  +/- 45 %.....
dan pakan taniguchi di racik oleh org org pecahan dari kyorin hikari dan pecahan dari FD food......  ::   ::

----------


## TSA

Pak Ayi & panitia, hari ini saya sdh ditransfer 50% utk UK02...


triyuga

----------


## BeauKoi

berarti target pertumbuhan 6 cm per bulan ......
mudah mudahan  sih bisa nih di kolam 110 ton hanya di isi 85 ekor tosai.....
dan pemberian pakan 6 kali sehari......

kalo begitu target pertumbuhan 04 bisa sampai 49cm donk :P 
perubahan 04 koq drastis ya dari foto update?
asalnya lebih berisi sekarang kok lebih kurus ya?
bisa2 kalah body nih ntar... prediksiku 45cm  ::  

sekilas info....
kalau pakan taniguchi yg max grow kandungan protein nya  +/- 45 %.....
dan pakan taniguchi di racik oleh org org pecahan dari kyorin hikari dan pecahan dari FD food......  ::   :: [/quote]

----------


## luki

> .
> 
> kalo begitu target pertumbuhan 04 bisa sampai 49cm donk
> perubahan 04 koq drastis ya dari foto update?
> asalnya lebih berisi sekarang kok lebih kurus ya?
> bisa2 kalah body nih ntar... prediksiku 45cm


pasti kurus lah om....
ikan ikan ini hampir 1 bulan lebih  puasa....karena ada delay pengiriman......
cuma 04 ini mempunyai struktur tulang / bone structure yg cukup bagus.....
walaupun kurus...tetep terlihat proporsional......apalagi di tambah beni yg cukup tebal   ::   ::  
kayak nya tidak sulit buat no 04 untuk grow dan body nya berisi kembali....

di jual ga om  ::  
kalau sdh bosen ...PM saya ya om.....  ::   ::

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berarti target pertumbuhan 6 cm per bulan ......
> mudah mudahan  sih bisa nih di kolam 110 ton hanya di isi 85 ekor tosai.....
> dan pemberian pakan 6 kali sehari......
> 
> ...


Karena ini ikan spesial yang dibesarkan dengan pakan spesial oleh eo spesial di kolam yang spesial mudah2an tercapai huehehehhee....

----------


## abiserpong

Om ayi & panitia, kemarin da transfer Lunas untuk Kohaku UK-44, terima kasih.

----------


## yulius sesunan

Om Ayi & Panitia, sudah transfer 50% untuk UK 17, UK 29 dan UK 41.

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> .
> 
> kalo begitu target pertumbuhan 04 bisa sampai 49cm donk
> perubahan 04 koq drastis ya dari foto update?
> asalnya lebih berisi sekarang kok lebih kurus ya?
> bisa2 kalah body nih ntar... prediksiku 45cm
> 
> ...


Om Luki dan para sifu lainnya..... kalau saya justeru merasa kebalikan dari Om Beaukoi (UK 04 juga salah satu pilihan saya tapi kalah dari Om Beaukoi), karena UK 29 saat di foto awal sepertinya kecil. Setelah up date foto pertama saya benar2 kaget ternyata UK 29 salah satu dari yang terpanjang (moga2 gak salah ukur ya Om). Apakah karena efek foto atau ada alasan lainnya.....bagaimanakah dengan Bone Structure dari UK 29 dan apakah dapat tumbuh menjadi Jumbo?. Mohon prediksi dan pencerahan dari Om Luki dan para sifu lainnya.....

----------


## luki

*Kohaku rata rata ukuran : 25 - 29 cm
yg terbesar :*
 [/quote]


sudah dapat ijin nih dari om mrliauw, om Indra, om yulius sessunan......

mata awam saya ini tertarik sekali untuk mempelajari bone structure / struktur tulang dr ikan ikan ini......mumpung ikan tosai ini sedang dalam kegiatan GO dan sedang di push pakan nya.....
dan juga......
mumpung masalah body conformation sedang menjadi hot topic.....

kita pinjam lapak pak ayi sedikit ya buat kita belajar bareng...
saya ingin berdiskusi dan memprediksi sama temen temen , pakar dan sifu di forum ini masalah struktur tulang 3 ikan di atas......yg lagi, menurut mata awam saya ke 3 ikan ini mempunyai bahan pembelajaran yg bagus.......  

dan *HANYA* turunan dari bone structure atau faktor faktor yg menunjang ikan yang bisa jumbo.....yang di bahas....antara lain adalah :

1. bentuk kepala
2. lebar shoulder 
3. tinggi shoulder ( jitai )
4. panjang badan
5. ozutsu ( pangkal Ekor )

kita kesampingkan dulu masalah kualitas atau overal beauty dari ke 3 ikan ini.....
di luar 5 point di atas sebaik nya tidak dibahas ....biar pembahasan nya bisa lebih obyektif ....dan
di karenakan ikan masih dalam kegiatan GO dan belum Penjurian.....

apakah benar ke 3 ikan ini mewakili teori yg pernah kita baca ........?

silahkan buat temen temen ,pakar dan para sifu ( datta, pak robby, dll ).......
feel free to comment.....*good or bad comment are welcome*

----------


## Soegianto

junst info.....
7 desember umeda dan taniguchi visit di starkoi melihat kondisi ikan GO.....
komentarnya ok dan ikan siap di pacu  ::

----------


## dani

> junst info.....
> 7 desember umeda dan taniguchi visit di starkoi melihat kondisi ikan GO.....
> komentarnya ok dan ikan siap di pacu


Dikasih jampi2x ya Om sama yang empunya???   ::

----------


## dattairadian

kayaknya yang ini bakal jadi massive...


kalo untuk ke depannya potensi jadi jumbo (kedepannya nanti looo..bukan pada saat selesai GO), saya seneng yang ini...

note: mesti didukung keeping yang baik juga yaaa..   ::

----------


## TSA

> kalo untuk ke depannya potensi jadi jumbo (kedepannya nanti looo..bukan pada saat selesai GO), saya seneng yang ini...


Amin2 ya robbal alamin .....  ::

----------


## luki

*Kohaku rata rata ukuran : 25 - 29 cm
yg terbesar :*
 [/quote]

1. bentuk kepala terbaik 
2. shoulder terlebar 
3. jitai tertinggi
4. badan terpanjang
5. ozutsu tertebal

mbah datta.....  ::  

dari ketiga ikan di atas ini....
mana yg mewakili 5 point diatas.....

----------


## dattairadian

[/quote]

1. bentuk kepala terbaik ... kohaku tengah
2. shoulder terlebar ... kohaku kiri
3. jitai tertinggi ... kohaku kiri
4. badan terpanjang ... kohaku tengah dan kanan
5. ozutsu tertebal ... kohaku kanan dan tengah (tertipis kohaku kiri)

mbah luki   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

mantap oi. aku suka yg paling kanan   ::

----------


## wahyu

bagus2 semua yg kloter ini..............sayang harganya juga bagus.....  ::  
tapi sebanding dengan kwalitas ikan.......

----------


## luki

> 


1. bentuk kepala terbaik ... kohaku tengah
2. shoulder terlebar ... kohaku kiri
3. jitai tertinggi ... kohaku kiri
4. badan terpanjang ... kohaku tengah dan kanan
5. ozutsu tertebal ... kohaku kanan dan tengah (tertipis kohaku kiri)

mbah luki   ::   :: [/quote]

sip mbah....

cuma 1 doang nih yg isi nya beda.....

3. Jitai tertinggi : kohaku kanan, terlihat dari tulangan yg panjang dan besar ....
   dan menonjol di bagian punuk....

----------


## dattairadian

3-3nya sekokenya masih jelas, masih bisa lebih gemuk2 lagi ke 3 nya...

----------


## luki

> 3-3nya sekokenya masih jelas, masih bisa lebih gemuk2 lagi ke 3 nya...


setuju.....

makanya kenapa saya pengen berdiskusi tentang bone structure......
karena menurut saya....walaupun ikan sdh di puasakan lama....dlm kasus ini hmapir 1 bulan lebih...
tetapi...ikan yg memiliki struktur tulang yg baik....tetap terlihat.......

----------


## E. Nitto

Menurut saya untuk saat ini Kohaku kiri lebih unggul...
Untuk kedepan diluar pattern saya pegang Kohaku Kanan.. Krn saya melihat body conformation dan bone structure yg menurut saya paling baik adalah Kohaku Kanan, tetapi tetap keeping skill technique sangat menentukan apakah koi tsb akan menjadi semakin baik atau sebaliknya...
Mode status "ON" - sangat dianjurkan utk tdk percaya

----------


## luki

> Menurut saya untuk saat ini Kohaku kiri lebih unggul...
> Untuk kedepan saya pegang Kohaku Kanan.. Krn saya melihat body conformation dan bone structure yg menurut saya paling baik adalah Kohaku Kanan, tetapi tetap keeping skill technique sangat menentukan apakah koi tsb akan menjadi semakin baik atau sebaliknya...
> Mode status "ON" - sangat dianjurkan utk tdk percaya



setuju bos....
karena ikan di tempat yg sama,pakan yg sama dan treatment yg sama.....

menurut saya justru di sinilah ilmu pembelajaran nya .....
*" memilih dan memprediksi ikan tosai "*
apakah ke 3 ikan ini nanti tetap menjadi yg terbesar.....atau ada kuda hitam yg menyusul.....
artinya semua prediksi kita bisa benar , bisa setengah benar dan  bisa juga meleset.....

_"karena sy melihat kasus di GO satunya ( GO hitam Putih )....ada ikan yg tdk terpilih di awal kegiatan....tetapi berkat ketajaman mata sang pemilih.....ikan tersebut sekarang menjelma menjadi ikan yg terbesar dengan body yg ter massive di antara teman teman se angkatan nya "_

----------


## dattairadian

memang ikan2nya rata2 pada mantab   ::

----------


## Attar

> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> .
> 
> kalo begitu target pertumbuhan 04 bisa sampai 49cm donk
> perubahan 04 koq drastis ya dari foto update?
> asalnya lebih berisi sekarang kok lebih kurus ya?
> bisa2 kalah body nih ntar... prediksiku 45cm
> 
> ...


Minggu lalu liat langsung tosai2 ini, kelihatannya prospective tuh lihat kondisi kolam dan pemberian pakannya...overall promising lah

----------


## luki

> Minggu lalu liat langsung tosai2 ini, kelihatannya prospective tuh lihat kondisi kolam dan pemberian pakannya...overall promising lah


setuju om attar.....salam kenal om....
ini juga salah satu keuntungan kegiatan GO di forum ini om....
selain bisa belajar perkembangan ikan.....

dan yg paling penting....
kita semua anggota forum....dan sebagai hobbies ,khusus nya para peserta bisa langsung menjadi juri dan menentukan ....
apakah ikan yg di berikan layak dan berbanding lurus dari  *sisi kualitas dan harga*.......

----------


## E. Nitto

> setuju bos....
> karena ikan di tempat yg sama,pakan yg sama dan treatment yg sama..... menurut saya justru di sinilah ilmu pembelajaran nya ..... *" memilih dan memprediksi ikan tosai "*
> apakah ke 3 ikan ini nanti tetap menjadi yg terbesar.....atau ada kuda hitam yg menyusul..... artinya semua prediksi kita bisa benar , bisa setengah benar dan  bisa juga meleset.....
> _"karena sy melihat kasus di GO satunya ( GO hitam Putih )....ada ikan yg tdk terpilih di awal kegiatan....tetapi berkat ketajaman mata sang pemilih.....ikan tersebut sekarang menjelma menjadi ikan yg terbesar dengan body yg ter massive di antara teman teman se angkatan nya "_


Sangat setuju oom Luki.. pasti akan ada kuda hitam dan sangat liar yg akan melesat didepan dgn Body conformity yg jauh lebih aduhai....
Menurut pengalaman saya yg seumur jagung ini, koi TOSAI justru yg MALE akan melesat didepan mencuri start mengkecoh para hobiis (krn terlihat paling besar dan aduhai) sementara yg FEMALE bergerak perlahan tapi pasti dan semakin besar semakin menampakkan jati dirinya, semakin semlohe (Bulky/Massive)... Sedangkan yg MALE kedasyatannya dlm growth semakin lama semakin melambat dan akhirnya merelakan si FEMALE mendahuluinya semakin jauh semakin jauuhhh..... 
Note : Ini hanya pengamatan saya saja, dan hal ini tdk berlaku utk semua Male Koi, kadang2 ada juga Male Koi mempunyai Body Conformation yg lebih dasyat dari Female Koi....
Mode Mosi tdk percaya still "ON"

----------


## mrliauw

> Sangat setuju oom Luki.. pasti akan ada kuda hitam dan sangat liar yg akan melesat didepan dgn Body conformity yg jauh lebih aduhai....
> Menurut pengalaman saya yg seumur jagung ini, koi TOSAI justru yg MALE akan melesat didepan mencuri start mengkecoh para hobiis (krn terlihat paling besar dan aduhai) sementara yg FEMALE bergerak perlahan tapi pasti dan semakin besar semakin menampakkan jati dirinya, semakin semlohe (Bulky/Massive)... Sedangkan yg MALE kedasyatannya dlm growth semakin lama semakin melambat dan akhirnya merelakan si FEMALE mendahuluinya semakin jauh semakin jauuhhh..... 
> Note : Ini hanya pengamatan saya saja, dan hal ini tdk berlaku utk semua Male Koi, kadang2 ada juga Male Koi mempunyai Body Conformation yg lebih dasyat dari Female Koi....
> Mode Mosi tdk percaya still "ON"


Mudah-mudahan ikan saya FEMALE biar tetap _semlohe.._

BTW, DP 50% untuk No.10 tsb sudah saya transfer sore ini om Ayi..
Thanks

----------


## luki

Booked via starskoi 

Djudju  UK20, UK40, UMS66
Nyoman Budi UK21

----------


## Tiny

He3 kali ini ilmu penerawangan newbie sedikit benar dengan memilih uk 27 karena bentuk kepalanya yang sangat baik serta proporsi panjang tubuh yang mencirikan ikan bisa terus membesar.
Kohaku kiri saat ini mempunyai badan paling massive, ke depannya kohaku ini pasti akan tetap massive, pertanyaannya adalah bagaimana perkembangan panjang tubuhnya. Dikhawatirkan dengan massive di usia muda, panjangnya tidak akan sehebat saudara2nya.
Kohaku kanan saya kurang suka proporsi antara kepala dan badannya... Punya pengalaman buruk dengan ikan yg mirip gini. Tapi sebenarnya bila mengikuti teori, kohaku ini mempunyai proporsi yang paling ideal diantara ketiga kohaku.

Overall saya memilih kohaku tengah karena potensinya menjadi yang paling panjang dan besar (masalah massive kalau dapet ya anggap bonus he3)
Bentuk uk 27 mirip induknya, semoga panjangnya nanti bisa sama wakakkaka

@om datta n om luki
Kenapa ozutsu kohaku kiri paling tipis ? Dari foto saya lihat kohaku tengah ozutsunya paling tipis. Apakah pengertian saya tentang bagian ozutsu masih salah ? Mohon petunjuknya

----------


## luki

Silahkan dilanjut....
HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15 
3.   Datta/ UK-39 
4.   William P / UK-37 
5.   Indra W / UK-27 
6.   Dani / UK-19 
7.   Dani / UK-24 
8.   Dani / UK-26 
9.   Dani / UK-30 
10. Tsa / UK-02 
11. Rasito / UK-32 
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11 
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14 
14. Ronyandri / UK-45 
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17 
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41 
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23 
19. Ronnie / UK-08 
20. Mrliauw / UK-10 
21. Karom / UK-36 
22. Jayasat / UK-16 
23. Indra Z / UK - 01 
24. Ajik / UK - 22 
25. Dani / UK-50 
26. Eric Tohir / UK-07
27. Eric Tohir / UK-47 
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13 
29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31 
30. Feikoi / UK-38 
31. Abiserpong / UK-44 
32. Attar / UK-05 
33. Mangisi / UK-48 
34. Djudju / UK-20
35. Djudju / UK-40
36. Nyoman Budi / UK-21

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79 
2.   Luki / UMS-83 
3.   Rasito / UMS-67 
4.   Lukman / UMS-52 
5.   Rova / UMS-69 
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80 
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71 
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60 
12. Ndoy / UMS-68 
13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54 
14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78 
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84 
16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62 
17. Indra Z / UMS-55 
18. Djudju / UMS-66

*Yang masih available*

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK-03*

*UK-06*

*UK-09*

*UK-12*

*UK-18*

*UK-28*

*UK-33*

*UK-34*

*UK-35*

*UK-42*

*UK-43*

*UK-46*

*UK-49*


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS-51*

*UMS-56*

*UMS-57*

*UMS-58*

*UMS-59*

*UMS-61*

*UMS-63*

*UMS-65*

*UMS-72*

*UMS-73*

*UMS-74*

*UMS-76*

*UMS-77*

*UMS-81*

*UMS-82*

----------


## Soegianto

bandung 6 desember
taniguchi,umeda visit starkoi


sementara bos star lg sibuk bbm para tamu memperhatikan ikan GO


tuchkan ...apakata gua lu gak percaya sich lihat bulat2 badan nya.................
kira2 gt kali taniguchi bicara  ::  


hampir rata kan kwalitsnya dan oke pertumbuhan nya



ssantai sejenak

----------


## luki

> hampir rata kan kwalitsnya dan oke pertumbuhan nya



tuh liat ....gara gara loe jual semua best tategoi gua......gua ga punya dagangan lagi nih di kolam.....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> hampir rata kan kwalitsnya dan oke pertumbuhan nya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuh liat ....gara gara loe jual semua best tategoi gua......gua ga punya dagangan lagi nih di kolam.....


ya kaykany ada bilang gitu d....bego lu umeda jual kemurahan  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Kayaknya ikan hitam nya....eeh...kuda hitam nya yang ini yah... :P

----------


## ronyandry

Boss Ayi bbmin g
tuh ikan lu bakal jumbo, bulky...etc..    ::  
GC mah dapatlah   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Kayaknya ikan hitam nya....eeh...kuda hitam nya yang ini yah... :P


saya doakan pak.... eh, prof....hehehe
siripnya kok sobek pak? asal jangan jadi unlucky fish lagi nih.....heheheeehe

----------


## luki

> Kayaknya ikan hitam nya....eeh...kuda hitam nya yang ini yah...



asal jangan jadi kuda bintik bintik hitam aja......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> 
> 
> Kayaknya ikan hitam nya....eeh...kuda hitam nya yang ini yah...
> 
> 
> 
> asal jangan jadi kuda bintik bintik hitam aja......


atau kuda putih :P

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> asal jangan jadi kuda bintik bintik hitam aja......   
> 
> 
> atau kuda putih :P


Waduuh...jangan dong kasihan P. Ayi nya... :P

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ...


ya udah....kalau gitu
kuda putih bintik hitam.....  ::   ::

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi

Mangisi / UK-34

----------


## luki

Silahkan dilanjut....
HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15 
3.   Datta/ UK-39 
4.   William P / UK-37 
5.   Indra W / UK-27 
6.   Dani / UK-19 
7.   Dani / UK-24 
8.   Dani / UK-26 
9.   Dani / UK-30 
10. Tsa / UK-02 
11. Rasito / UK-32 
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11 
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14 
14. Ronyandri / UK-45 
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17 
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41 
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23 
19. Ronnie / UK-08 
20. Mrliauw / UK-10 
21. Karom / UK-36 
22. Jayasat / UK-16 
23. Indra Z / UK - 01 
24. Ajik / UK - 22 
25. Dani / UK-50 
26. Eric Tohir / UK-07
27. Eric Tohir / UK-47 
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13 
29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31 
30. Feikoi / UK-38 
31. Abiserpong / UK-44 
32. Attar / UK-05 
33. Mangisi / UK-48 
34. Djudju / UK-20
35. Djudju / UK-40
36. Nyoman Budi / UK-21
37. Mangisi / UK-34

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79 
2.   Luki / UMS-83 
3.   Rasito / UMS-67 
4.   Lukman / UMS-52 
5.   Rova / UMS-69 
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80 
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71 
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60 
12. Ndoy / UMS-68 
13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54 
14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78 
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84 
16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62 
17. Indra Z / UMS-55 
18. Djudju / UMS-66

*Yang masih available*

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK-03*

*UK-06*

*UK-09*

*UK-12*

*UK-18*

*UK-28*

*UK-33*

*UK-35*

*UK-42*

*UK-43*

*UK-46*

*UK-49*


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS-51*

*UMS-56*

*UMS-57*

*UMS-58*

*UMS-59*

*UMS-61*

*UMS-63*

*UMS-65*

*UMS-72*

*UMS-73*

*UMS-74*

*UMS-76*

*UMS-77*

*UMS-81*

*UMS-82*

----------


## ronnie

Pa Ayi+panitia,,,kmren udah transfer tunai(100%),,utk UK-08
Tq

----------


## Soegianto

an wilson no ums 58
an dodo   no  ums 82

----------


## luki

Silahkan dilanjut....
HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15 
3.   Datta/ UK-39 
4.   William P / UK-37 
5.   Indra W / UK-27 
6.   Dani / UK-19 
7.   Dani / UK-24 
8.   Dani / UK-26 
9.   Dani / UK-30 
10. Tsa / UK-02 
11. Rasito / UK-32 
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11 
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14 
14. Ronyandri / UK-45 
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17 
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41 
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23 
19. Ronnie / UK-08 
20. Mrliauw / UK-10 
21. Karom / UK-36 
22. Jayasat / UK-16 
23. Indra Z / UK - 01 
24. Ajik / UK - 22 
25. Dani / UK-50 
26. Eric Tohir / UK-07
27. Eric Tohir / UK-47 
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13 
29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31 
30. Feikoi / UK-38 
31. Abiserpong / UK-44 
32. Attar / UK-05 
33. Mangisi / UK-48 
34. Djudju / UK-20
35. Djudju / UK-40
36. Nyoman Budi / UK-21
37. Mangisi / UK-34

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79 
2.   Luki / UMS-83 
3.   Rasito / UMS-67 
4.   Lukman / UMS-52 
5.   Rova / UMS-69 
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80 
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71 
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60 
12. Ndoy / UMS-68 
13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54 
14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78 
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84 
16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62 
17. Indra Z / UMS-55 
18. Djudju / UMS-66
19. Wilson / UMS-58
20. Dodo / UMS-82

*Yang masih available*

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK-03*

*UK-06*

*UK-09*

*UK-12*

*UK-18*

*UK-28*

*UK-33*

*UK-35*

*UK-42*

*UK-43*

*UK-46*

*UK-49*


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS-51*

*UMS-56*

*UMS-57*

*UMS-59*

*UMS-61*

*UMS-63*

*UMS-65*

*UMS-72*

*UMS-73*

*UMS-74*

*UMS-76*

*UMS-77*

*UMS-81*

----------


## rvidella

Atas rekomendasi diskusi kois 3 ikan terbesar sanke ... Mudah2an besar terusssss dan tetep menjadi 3 besar hehehehehehee

Dodo




> an wilson no ums 58
> an dodo   no  ums 82

----------


## Attar

Panitias....transfer kedua 25%  via Permata Bank sdh dijalankan..

----------


## luki

2 hari yang lalu main lagi ke starskoi bareng pak robby.....
ternyata foto ini menggambarkan bahwa ikan ikan GO ini baru 25 hari di kolam sudah sangat beda.....
body sudah mulai berisi...dan ada beberapa ikan yg sangat signifikan perubahan body nya....

terutama sanke....growth nya cukup pesat dan bulat bulat badan nya.....
kecuali sanke no 79.....yg ini jelek  ::   ::   ::  

jual aja jik  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Sudah transfer ke rek star koi ... Full payment

Tq

Dodo




> an wilson no ums 58
> an dodo   no  ums 82

----------


## mrliauw

Liburan Natal kemarin, saya nyampe juga di Stars Koi atas arahan dari om Do (thanks..)
Lihat2 ikannya tapi gak terlalu jelas, krn kolamnya kegedan dan ikannya kekecilan  ::  
Apalagi baru dikasih makan, pada ngumpulnya di dekat aerasi
Susah dah lihatnya, mana mirip2 semua..
Tapi ada satu yang mencolok gedenya yang ada maruten nya 
Punya siapa tuh..?

----------


## William Pantoni

Maruten yg paling gede yah...?
Itu pasti no 37....merah nya putus dipunggung...yg diatas kepala jadi maruten... :P

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Liburan Natal kemarin, saya nyampe juga di Stars Koi atas arahan dari om Do (thanks..)
> Lihat2 ikannya tapi gak terlalu jelas, krn kolamnya kegedan dan ikannya kekecilan  
> Apalagi baru dikasih makan, pada ngumpulnya di dekat aerasi
> Susah dah lihatnya, mana mirip2 semua..
> Tapi ada satu yang mencolok gedenya yang ada maruten nya 
> Punya siapa tuh..?


Saya juga liburan di Lembang Om.... waktu turun ke Bandung udah siap2 mau mampir ke stars koi tapi RI 2 kelamaan berenang di FO trus macet banget..... jadi gagal deh  ::  

Jadi pengen nih sempet2in sebelum tahun baru ke Bandung lagi..... Apalagi katanya Maruten yg paling besar..... moga2 punya saya  ::

----------


## mrliauw

> Maruten yg paling gede yah...?
> Itu pasti no 37....merah nya putus dipunggung...yg diatas kepala jadi maruten... :P


Kayaknya sih iya om Wil No.37
Nih sempat saya foto..   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Menurut saya untuk saat ini Kohaku kiri lebih unggul...
> Untuk kedepan diluar pattern saya pegang Kohaku Kanan.. Krn saya melihat body conformation dan bone structure yg menurut saya paling baik adalah Kohaku Kanan, tetapi tetap keeping skill technique sangat menentukan apakah koi tsb akan menjadi semakin baik atau sebaliknya...
> Mode status "ON" - sangat dianjurkan utk tdk percaya


Om E. Nitto dan Para Suhu Koi's.... nubie benar benar mohon pencerahan...
Bagaimanakah keeping skill technique yang baik.... Karena ada fenomena.....(kalau gak salah Om Eddy yg menyatakan di lapak GO lain) bahwa ikan ikan eks GO setelah sampai dikolam peserta/hobiis akan menurun kualitas dan grow ratenya krn hobiis tidak bisa keeping dgn baik.... tentu saja dengan asumsi kualitas dan parameter air kolam hobiis sudah baik..... Salah satu yang selalu menggangu pikiran saya adalah bagaimanakah feeding rezim yang baik dalam arti grow rate dan kualitas ikan bisa terjaga..... Terima kasih sebelumnya kepada Om E. Nitto dan Suhu Koi's

----------


## E. Nitto

> (kalau gak salah Om Eddy yg menyatakan di lapak GO lain) bahwa ikan ikan eks GO setelah sampai dikolam peserta/hobiis akan menurun kualitas dan grow ratenya krn hobiis tidak bisa keeping dgn baik.... tentu saja dengan asumsi kualitas dan parameter air kolam hobiis sudah baik..... Salah satu yang selalu menggangu pikiran saya adalah bagaimanakah feeding rezim yang baik dalam arti grow rate dan kualitas ikan bisa terjaga..... Terima kasih sebelumnya kepada Om E. Nitto dan Suhu Koi's


He3x.. mungkin saya luruskan sedikit ya oom, pernyataan tsb diatas tidak berlaku bagi para hobiis yg memang benar2 menjaga parameter air dan sdh mempunyai keeping skill yg memadai....(note : saya sendiri masih dlm kelompok yg belum memadai)
Krn saya melihat di kolam penyelenggara GO, rata2 parameter air dan kualitas air selalu terjaga dan para penyelenggara GO rata2 mempunyai skill tehnik yg tinggi dalam hal koi keeping...  
Mengenai pertanyaan oom yulius diatas saya kira belum kapasitas saya utk menjawab oom, kita tunggu sama2 pencerahan dari para suhu ya...
Kebetulan saya pernah mendapatkan info mengenai grow rate yg mungkin bisa dipergunakan sebagai acuan (tapi maaf saya lupa sumbernya) sbb :

Lengths are from tip of nose to tip of tail. Allow for your koi to grow. 
Average lengths of koi are:
 1 year old - 6" to 8"
 2 year - 8" to 10"
 3 year - 12" to 16". 
Note : Growth rates can vary drastically.

Length        Weight
(inches)    (ounces)
6"                1.5
8"                3.6
10"                7
12"                12
14"                19 
16"                28

----------


## yulius sesunan

[quote=E. Nitto]


> (kalau gak salah Om Eddy yg menyatakan di lapak GO lain) bahwa ikan ikan eks GO setelah sampai dikolam peserta/hobiis akan menurun kualitas dan grow ratenya krn hobiis tidak bisa keeping dgn baik.... tentu saja dengan asumsi kualitas dan parameter air kolam hobiis sudah baik..... Salah satu yang selalu menggangu pikiran saya adalah bagaimanakah feeding rezim yang baik dalam arti grow rate dan kualitas ikan bisa terjaga..... Terima kasih sebelumnya kepada Om E. Nitto dan Suhu Koi's


He3x.. mungkin saya luruskan sedikit ya oom, pernyataan tsb diatas tidak berlaku bagi para hobiis yg memang benar2 menjaga parameter air dan sdh mempunyai keeping skill yg memadai....(note : saya sendiri masih dlm kelompok yg belum memadai)
Krn saya melihat di kolam penyelenggara GO, rata2 parameter air dan kualitas air selalu terjaga dan para penyelenggara GO rata2 mempunyai skill tehnik yg tinggi dalam hal koi keeping...  
Mengenai pertanyaan oom yulius diatas saya kira belum kapasitas saya utk menjawab oom, kita tunggu sama2 pencerahan dari para suhu ya...
Kebetulan saya pernah mendapatkan info mengenai grow rate yg mungkin bisa dipergunakan sebagai acuan (tapi maaf saya lupa sumbernya) sbb :

Lengths are from tip of nose to tip of tail. Allow for your koi to grow. 
Average lengths of koi are:
 1 year old - 6" to 8"
 2 year - 8" to 10"
 3 year - 12" to 16". 
Note : Growth rates can vary drastically.

Length        Weight
(inches)    (ounces)
6"                1.5
8"                3.6
10"                7
12"                12
14"                19 
16"                28[/quote:16b17w6x]

Kalo Om E. Nitto aja belum memadai.... bagaimana dengan saya ya  ::  
Berapa lagi uang sekolah yang harus keluar.... bisa-bisa DO  ::   nih  ::  
Ayo dong para suhu mohon pencerahannya tentang bagaimana keeping skill yang baik...
Berharap mode: On

----------


## E. Nitto

> Kalo Om E. Nitto aja belum memadai.... bagaimana dengan saya ya  
> Berapa lagi uang sekolah yang harus keluar.... bisa-bisa DO   nih  
> Ayo dong para suhu mohon pencerahannya tentang bagaimana keeping skill yang baik...
> Berharap mode: On


Beneran oom, utk menjadi a good koi keeper banyak sekali hal2 yg hrs dipelajari, biasanya jam terbang ikut juga menentukan.. he3x...
Dari permasalahan air aja menurut Larry Lunsford dari Rocky Mountain Koi Club, salah seorang koi hobiss mengatakan banyak parameter air kolam yg hrs selalu dimonitor antara lain sbb :

Listed in order of Koi killed by failure to control parameter
1. Chlorine
2. Ammonia
3. Alkalinity
4. Nitrite
5. Dirt 
6. Oxygen
7. Copper 
8. Salt
9. Temperature
10. Hardness
11. Nitrate
12. pH

Dgn monitoring parameter diatas nanti akan berkaitan dgn banyak hal.. misalnya pada saat kita test ternyata ammonia tinggi, salah satunya bisa berkaitan dgn jenis atau kemampuan filter dan atau penggunaan media filter dan atau over feeding dan atau type of food dsb... he3x... ruwet ya oom... makanya saya juga gak pinter2 nih...  ::   ::

----------


## mrliauw

> Beneran oom, utk menjadi a good koi keeper banyak sekali hal2 yg hrs dipelajari, biasanya jam terbang ikut juga menentukan.. he3x...
> Dari permasalahan air aja menurut Larry Lunsford dari Rocky Mountain Koi Club, salah seorang koi hobiss mengatakan banyak parameter air kolam yg hrs selalu dimonitor antara lain sbb :
> 
> Listed in order of Koi killed by failure to control parameter
> 1. Chlorine
> 2. Ammonia
> 3. Alkalinity
> 4. Nitrite
> 5. Dirt 
> ...


Dirt=kotoran/pasir bukan..  :: 
Newbie baru tahu kalau pasir bisa mengakibatkan kematian pada koi..
Kira-kira apa yang terjadi yah?

----------


## yulius sesunan

[quote=E. Nitto]


> Kalo Om E. Nitto aja belum memadai.... bagaimana dengan saya ya  
> Berapa lagi uang sekolah yang harus keluar.... bisa-bisa DO   nih  
> Ayo dong para suhu mohon pencerahannya tentang bagaimana keeping skill yang baik...
> Berharap mode: On


Beneran oom, utk menjadi a good koi keeper banyak sekali hal2 yg hrs dipelajari, biasanya jam terbang ikut juga menentukan.. he3x...
Dari permasalahan air aja menurut Larry Lunsford dari Rocky Mountain Koi Club, salah seorang koi hobiss mengatakan banyak parameter air kolam yg hrs selalu dimonitor antara lain sbb :

Listed in order of Koi killed by failure to control parameter
1. Chlorine
2. Ammonia
3. Alkalinity
4. Nitrite
5. Dirt 
6. Oxygen
7. Copper 
8. Salt
9. Temperature
10. Hardness
11. Nitrate
12. pH

Dgn monitoring parameter diatas nanti akan berkaitan dgn banyak hal.. misalnya pada saat kita test ternyata ammonia tinggi, salah satunya bisa berkaitan dgn jenis atau kemampuan filter dan atau penggunaan media filter dan atau over feeding dan atau type of food dsb... he3x... ruwet ya oom... makanya saya juga gak pinter2 nih...  ::   :: [/quote:3ttbixo3]

Bener Om.... ruwet. Baru ngeliat item parameternya aja udah mumet... padahal belum termasuk angka2nya/nilai parameternya.... trus bagaimana menjaganya supaya stabil dan bagaimana langkah-langkah yg hrs dilakukan kalo ada parameter yang berubah...dst
Begini aja otak saya udah babaliut.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Bener Om.... ruwet. Baru ngeliat item parameternya aja udah mumet... padahal belum termasuk angka2nya/nilai parameternya.... trus bagaimana menjaganya supaya stabil dan bagaimana langkah-langkah yg hrs dilakukan kalo ada parameter yang berubah...dst
> Begini aja otak saya udah babaliut.....


gampang om.
tanya prof google aja. pasti di jawab semua 
hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by yulius sesunan
> 
> Bener Om.... ruwet. Baru ngeliat item parameternya aja udah mumet... padahal belum termasuk angka2nya/nilai parameternya.... trus bagaimana menjaganya supaya stabil dan bagaimana langkah-langkah yg hrs dilakukan kalo ada parameter yang berubah...dst
> Begini aja otak saya udah babaliut.....
> 
> 
> gampang om.
> tanya prof google aja. pasti di jawab semua 
> hahahahahahahahaha


Khusus yang No. 12... PH saya tau Om :P

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Maruten yg paling gede yah...?
> Itu pasti no 37....merah nya putus dipunggung...yg diatas kepala jadi maruten... :P
> 
> 
> Kayaknya sih iya om Wil No.37
> Nih sempat saya foto..


Om SB...mantap nih cutting dan editing nya.. :P

----------


## Tiny

lapor,

tiny/indra w telah melunasi cicilan kedua (Rp. 4,000,000) untuk uk-27
dari BCA 1080666566 a/n  indra mulia wilis
dengan demikian status uk-27 sudah lunas
terimakasih

----------


## yulius sesunan

Baru jalan-jalan ke Stars Koi menjenguk para "atlit Body Builder".... Hasilnya:








Sempet ngobrol banyak dengan Pak Ayi.... (ramah dan baik banget orangnya)....
Kata Pak Ayi skrg sudah ada yg -/+ 37 cm  ::  
Emang mantab GO yg satu ini.... dan gak rugi udah ikutan.....
Body ikannya itu lho yang benar2 menjanjikan....

----------


## Attar

Dahsyatt..! Kalau saat ini sdh ada yg 37cm, saat GO berakhir paling tidak  +/-49 sentian...mantap!

----------


## darren febriano

> Kata Pak Ayi skrg sudah ada yg -/+ *37 cm*  
> Body ikannya itu lho yang benar2 menjanjikan....


No *37* lagi? ada yg girang ntar   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

Setelah visit ke stars koi dan liat langsung tosai GO ini.... (emang bener2 bagus ikannya)
Jadi mau tambah nih...
Panitya dan Om Ayi... saya booked UMS 58... Trims

----------


## yulius sesunan

> abis dah harapan....UMS 58 baru mau diliat besok


Tebakan saya Om Luki akan ambil yg lain....
Kemarin waktu di Stars Koi saya liat banyak "kuda hitam" yg belum dipilih berenang ....
Memang GO yg satu ini bener2 bagus ikannya.... Body sangat prospective
Jadi layak menyandang predikat Best of The Best....
Bravo KOI'S....!!! Gak rugi euy ikutan....

----------


## Tiny

thx buat om yulius untuk kenang2annya, bisa sedikit mengobati rindu
udah kangen banget mau liat   ::  

rata2 body berisi ya, benar2 luar biasa.
ga sia2 memang om ikut GO ini
value for money

----------


## abiserpong

> an wilson no ums 58
> an dodo   no  ums 82


Sepertinya UMS 58 sudah ada yang ambil 16 Desember tahun lalu om......  ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> abis dah harapan....UMS 58 baru mau diliat besok  
> 
> 
> Tebakan saya Om Luki akan ambil yg lain....
> Kemarin waktu di Stars Koi saya liat banyak "kuda hitam" yg belum dipilih berenang ....
> Memang GO yg satu ini bener2 bagus ikannya.... Body sangat prospective
> Jadi layak menyandang predikat Best of The Best....
> Bravo KOI'S....!!! Gak rugi euy ikutan....


om yulius....
sorry saya salah rekap....ternyata UMS 58 sdh diambil....(liat hasil rekapan saya Hal. 29 yang bawah)
saya salah edit....saya ambil ( copy ) dari rekapan saya di hal 29 yang atas......
sorry om yulius.....
untuk rekapan saya yg di hal 31.....saya delete ya.....
saya qoute hasil rekapan saya yang terakhir di hal 29 yg bawah ya

----------


## luki

Hasil rekapan terakhir di hal 29 yang bawah




> Silahkan dilanjut....
> HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :
> 
> *URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*
> 
> 1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
> 2.   Datta / UK-15 
> 3.   Datta/ UK-39 
> 4.   William P / UK-37 
> ...

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> an wilson no ums 58
> an dodo   no  ums 82
> 
> 
> Sepertinya UMS 58 sudah ada yang ambil 16 Desember tahun lalu om......





> Originally Posted by yulius sesunan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ...



Siiiip Om.... Segera pilih yg lain  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> thx buat om yulius untuk kenang2annya, bisa sedikit mengobati rindu
> udah kangen banget mau liat   
> 
> rata2 body berisi ya, benar2 luar biasa.
> ga sia2 memang om ikut GO ini
> value for money


Sama2 Om  ::  
Saya kemaren juga kaget  ::  waktu liat body ikan-ikan GO ini..... Memang dahsyat  ::  Semuanya udah ber jitai...

----------


## yulius sesunan

Panitya dan Pak Ayi... saya booked UMS 72, trm ksh

----------


## luki

Silahkan dilanjut....
HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04
2.   Datta / UK-15 
3.   Datta/ UK-39 
4.   William P / UK-37 
5.   Indra W / UK-27 
6.   Dani / UK-19 
7.   Dani / UK-24 
8.   Dani / UK-26 
9.   Dani / UK-30 
10. Tsa / UK-02 
11. Rasito / UK-32 
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11 
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14 
14. Ronyandri / UK-45 
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17 
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41 
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23 
19. Ronnie / UK-08 
20. Mrliauw / UK-10 
21. Karom / UK-36 
22. Jayasat / UK-16 
23. Indra Z / UK - 01 
24. Ajik / UK - 22 
25. Dani / UK-50 
26. Eric Tohir / UK-07
27. Eric Tohir / UK-47 
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13 
29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31 
30. Feikoi / UK-38 
31. Abiserpong / UK-44 
32. Attar / UK-05 
33. Mangisi / UK-48 
34. Djudju / UK-20
35. Djudju / UK-40
36. Nyoman Budi / UK-21
37. Mangisi / UK-34

*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79 
2.   Luki / UMS-83 
3.   Rasito / UMS-67 
4.   Lukman / UMS-52 
5.   Rova / UMS-69 
6.   Pauran / UMS-70
7.   Asantoso / UMS-64
8.   Michjoll / UMS-80 
9.   Eno TB / UMS-71 
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60 
12. Ndoy / UMS-68 
13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54 
14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78 
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84 
16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62 
17. Indra Z / UMS-55 
18. Djudju / UMS-66
19. Wilson / UMS-58
20. Dodo / UMS-82
21. Yulius Sesunan / UMS-72

*Yang masih available*

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK-03*

*UK-06*

*UK-09*

*UK-12*

*UK-18*

*UK-28*

*UK-33*

*UK-35*

*UK-42*

*UK-43*

*UK-46*

*UK-49*


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS-51*

*UMS-56*

*UMS-57*

*UMS-59*

*UMS-61*

*UMS-63*

*UMS-65*

*UMS-73*

*UMS-74*

*UMS-76*

*UMS-77*

*UMS-81*

----------


## luki

tadi siang main ke starskoi ...
sengaja bawa fotografer profesional ( Eno TB) 
dan Prof. spesialis air a.k.a* " birthday boy "* (william Panthony )

akhir bulan ini....ikan ikan ini akan di update perkembangan nya......kecuali sanke no 79  ::   ::  

tolong di upload om Eno, foto foto nya........

----------


## William Pantoni

Sampai bingung liat perkembangan ikan2 GO ini...bodi semok2 semua euy.

----------


## Attar

> tadi siang main ke starskoi ...
> sengaja bawa fotografer profesional ( Eno TB) 
> dan Prof. spesialis air a.k.a* " birthday boy "* (william Panthony )
> 
> akhir bulan ini....ikan ikan ini akan di update perkembangan nya......kecuali sanke no 79   
> 
> tolong di upload om Eno, foto foto nya........


Wah sayang saya terlambat datang kemaren Om Luki, selisih setengah jam saja...saya datang sdh pada pulang...tapi liat perkembangan ikannya saya salut! Top growth nya euy..

Pak Ayi, pakan taniguchi growth nya belum ada di pasaran ya?

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> tadi siang main ke starskoi ...
> sengaja bawa fotografer profesional ( Eno TB) 
> dan Prof. spesialis air a.k.a* " birthday boy "* (william Panthony )
> 
> akhir bulan ini....ikan ikan ini akan di update perkembangan nya......kecuali sanke no 79   
> 
> tolong di upload om Eno, foto foto nya........
> ...


padahal dah di tungguin om Attar......
itu aja kue ulang tahun nya om Will dah mulai meleleh.....gara gara kebanyakan lilin nya  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Saking tua nya yah Luk...  ::  

Oom Daren....kyknya sih skrg agak berat no. 37 ini. Kemarin sepintas spt nya ada yg udah di 40cm.

[quote=darren febriano]


> Kata Pak Ayi skrg sudah ada yg -/+ *37 cm*  
> Body ikannya itu lho yang benar2 menjanjikan....


No *37* lagi? ada yg girang ntar   :: [/quote:2sxappk9]

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> akhir bulan ini....ikan ikan ini akan di update perkembangan nya......kecuali sanke no 79


Mang kenapa dengan No. 79? Denger - denger ada yang ngusulin dipindah kolam ya dan dikasih makan kalau inget aja   ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> akhir bulan ini....ikan ikan ini akan di update perkembangan nya......kecuali sanke no 79
> 
> 
> Mang kenapa dengan No. 79? Denger - denger ada yang ngusulin dipindah kolam ya dan dikasih makan kalau inget aja


yang ngusulin Eno tuh jik.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## luki

Sample Certificate

*KOHAKU*




*SANKE*

----------


## Tiny

[quote=William Pantoni]Saking tua nya yah Luk...  ::  

Oom Daren....kyknya sih skrg agak berat no. 37 ini. Kemarin sepintas spt nya ada yg udah di 40cm.

[quote="darren febriano":2gtofb2u]


> Kata Pak Ayi skrg sudah ada yg -/+ *37 cm*  
> Body ikannya itu lho yang benar2 menjanjikan....


No *37* lagi? ada yg girang ntar   :: [/quote:2gtofb2u][/quote:2gtofb2u]


pasti no 27 ya om ?   ::  
apakah yang paling besar sekarang adalah salah satu dari 3 ikan terbesar yang pernah diposting sebelumnya ?

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Saking tua nya yah Luk...  
> 
> Oom Daren....kyknya sih skrg agak berat no. 37 ini. Kemarin sepintas spt nya ada yg udah di 40cm.
> 
> Om Will: Sepertinya memang ikan om bukan yg paling besar... tapi eye cathing lho Om.
> Saya seneng banget liat perkembangan overall beauty nya  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kalau yg 37 cm kemarin memang salah satu dr tiga ikan yg terbesar yg diposting terakhir...
Tapi kalo yg 40 cm saya gak tau Om... Om Will ayo dong kasih tau (berharap mode: ON)
Tapi yg jelas GO ini sangat-sangat baik.... Grow ikan sangat pesat dan overall beauty jg berkembang baik... banyak yg tadinya ber shasi sekarang sdh mulai hilang....

----------


## yulius sesunan

Untuk obat kangen teman2 sebelum up date pertama yg direncanakan akhir bulan, saya akan posting lg foto2 yg saya ambil waktu ke stars koi minggu lalu:

Saat ikan diberi makan:

----------


## rvidella

pak ayi lagi kumpulin catetan soal payment transfer dari kita-kita semua ...

wuah coba kita bantu deh yah ... sekalian bantuin pak wil dan luki yang jadi admin di koi-s nya ... biar GO ini makin di-label top markotop

1) dodo ambil 1 sanke: LUNASSSSSSSS   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Kalau yg 37 cm kemarin memang salah satu dr tiga ikan yg terbesar yg diposting terakhir...
> Tapi kalo yg 40 cm saya gak tau Om... Om Will ayo dong kasih tau (berharap mode: ON)
> Tapi yg jelas GO ini sangat-sangat baik.... Grow ikan sangat pesat dan overall beauty jg berkembang baik... banyak yg tadinya ber shasi sekarang sdh mulai hilang....


Om Yulius....ga ingat yg nomor berapa tp seperti nya ada beberapa ekor yg sudah 40cm atau mendekati...  ::  
Klu tentang 3 ikan yg terbesar kemarin diposting....kyknya sudah dipindah ke Vortex d spy nanti pertumbuhan ga terlalu beda jauh sama yg lain....he..he..he.

----------


## yulius sesunan

[quote=William Pantoni]


> Kalau yg 37 cm kemarin memang salah satu dr tiga ikan yg terbesar yg diposting terakhir...
> Tapi kalo yg 40 cm saya gak tau Om... Om Will ayo dong kasih tau (berharap mode: ON)
> Tapi yg jelas GO ini sangat-sangat baik.... Grow ikan sangat pesat dan overall beauty jg berkembang baik... banyak yg tadinya ber shasi sekarang sdh mulai hilang....


Om Yulius....ga ingat yg nomor berapa tp seperti nya ada beberapa ekor yg sudah 40cm atau mendekati...  ::  
Klu tentang 3 ikan yg terbesar kemarin diposting....kyknya sudah dipindah ke Vortex d spy nanti pertumbuhan ga terlalu beda jauh sama yg lain....he..he..he.[/quote:2iidps8z]

Jangan dong Om Will.... salah satu dr tiga ikan terbesar kemarin kan punya murid mu ini  ::  
Mendingan digabung dengan sanke 79 aja:



> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> akhir bulan ini....ikan ikan ini akan di update perkembangan nya......kecuali sanke no 79  
> 
> 
> Mang kenapa dengan No. 79? Denger - denger ada yang ngusulin dipindah kolam ya dan dikasih makan kalau inget aja


Kayaknya msh lebih "berperi-ikan-an" daripada masukin ke vortex....

----------


## luki

Rencana nya minggu depan hari Rabu.....
ikan ikan ini akan di foto dan di ukur untuk update paruh musim.....

yang ingin melihat ikan ikan nya langsung ......
di tunggu kehadiran nya......

----------


## William Pantoni

> Rencana nya minggu depan hari Rabu.....
> ikan ikan ini akan di foto dan di ukur untuk update paruh musim.....
> 
> yang ingin melihat ikan ikan nya langsung ......
> di tunggu kehadiran nya......


Om2 semua...mohon bantuan nya utk meng update pembayaran nya sambil menunggu rekap dari P. Ayi.
Thx

PEMBAYARAN:
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 3x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a. Pembayaran pertama (50%) atau , pada saat booking
b. Pembayaran kedua (25%), selambat  lambatnya 1 bulan setelah booking
c. Pembayaran ketiga ( 25 % ) selambat lambat nya 1 minggu setelah "UPDATE PERTAMA"
Kegiatan GO
d. Pembayaran Tunai ( 100 % ) di muka mendapatkan potongan sebesar Rp. 250.000

2. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
BCA
A/C 156 1111 028
AYI WIRATMAN

3. Peserta yang telah melakukan pembayaran tidak diperkenankan untuk mengundurkan diri.
4. Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke Stars Koi lewat HP, mail atau PM

----------


## TSA

Wah jadi pengen Sanke nya nih
Masih bisa gak ya.........

Kalau masih bisa ..... Saya ambil sanke  no 72. Ya om .......

Tsa.

----------


## TSA

> Panitya dan Pak Ayi... saya booked UMS 72, trm ksh


ups .... sorry om Yulius ..... gak lihat ...he he he...  ::  

Tsa

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> Mantaap..ayo buat prediksi utk masing2 pilihannya..pada akhir GO maret 2010..brp ukurannya ?
> saya punya 
> Kohaku no.11 jadi 48cm
> Kohaku no.14 jadi 45cm
> Sanke no 62 jadi 39cm
> 
> Kalo bisa lebih berarti Star Koi TOP..bgt..bgt..bgt... 
> ...


kayak nya prediksi nya bisa pas nih.....malah kayak nya mungkin bisa lebih sedikit di atas prediksi ......
tadi siang pengukuran sama foto untuk update ke 1.....
kohaku no. 11 ....38 cm
kohaku no. 14 ....38 cm
Sanke no. 62 .....33 cm
kohaku no. 27 ....40 cm

----------


## dattairadian

wuizzzz... sanke no.62 ngebut banget ya grownya...!

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by yulius sesunan
> 
> Panitya dan Pak Ayi... saya booked UMS 72, trm ksh
> 
> 
> ups .... sorry om Yulius ..... gak lihat ...he he he...  
> 
> Tsa


Siip Om, ambil No 73 aja sama bagusnya  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Kemarin team Koi's berangkat ke Bandung " Star Koi " untuk melihat dan mengukur perkembangan Kohaku & Sanke Taniguchi, mohon sabar ya....foto- foto lagi di edit. 
Banyak kejutan...............  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

[quote=yulius sesunan]


> Originally Posted by "yulius sesunan":1loj6ns7
> 
> Panitya dan Pak Ayi... saya booked UMS 72, trm ksh
> 
> 
> ups .... sorry om Yulius ..... gak lihat ...he he he...  
> 
> Tsa


Siip Om, ambil No 73 aja sama bagusnya  :: [/quote:1loj6ns7]

Inilah akibatnya klu ikutan live update dan posting dari lokasi langsung....terlalu nafsu yah om...
 ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya kemaren lagi tidak mood ambil foto - foto (meski banyak momen bagus)   ::  lantaran sanke 79 sekarang banyak pesaingnya. Usulan saya untuk mempercepat penjurian sanke ditentang habis2an terutama oleh sanke 83. Saya hanya sempat foto para penggembira dalam pose seronok (baca: sok formal) berikut:

----------


## Soegianto

> Saya kemaren lagi tidak mood ambil foto - foto (meski banyak momen bagus)   lantaran sanke 79 sekarang banyak pesaingnya. Usulan saya untuk mempercepat penjurian sanke ditentang habis2an terutama oleh sanke 83. Saya hanya sempat foto para penggembira dalam pose seronok (baca: sok formal) berikut:


yang duduk penatua
berdiri pemuda  ::   :P

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Inilah akibatnya klu ikutan live update dan posting dari lokasi langsung....terlalu nafsu yah om...


Iya nih Om Will, saya nyesel banget kemarin gak bisa ikut ke Bandung utk live update  ::  
Abis harus cari duit sih, kan udah diingetin sama Om Will pelunasan paling lambat 1 minggu stlh update pertama.
Mungkin akibat nafsu jg nih Om will  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

[quote=yulius sesunan]


> Inilah akibatnya klu ikutan live update dan posting dari lokasi langsung....terlalu nafsu yah om...


Iya nih Om Will, saya nyesel banget kemarin gak bisa ikut ke Bandung utk live update  ::  
Abis harus cari duit sih, kan udah diingetin sama Om Will pelunasan paling lambat 1 minggu stlh update pertama.
Mungkin akibat nafsu jg nih Om will  :: [/quote:2xfy0a50]

Om Yulius....
Sanke 72 bagus om...kemarin disana ada 3 org yg sudah incar tadinya....termasuk om TSA.
Sumi rata2 sudah jadi semua.....jangan2 sebelum pilih 72 sudah dapat bocoran....he...he...he
Jangan takut sama sanke 83....  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

[quote=William Pantoni][quote="yulius sesunan":28v2c9uh]


> Inilah akibatnya klu ikutan live update dan posting dari lokasi langsung....terlalu nafsu yah om...


Iya nih Om Will, saya nyesel banget kemarin gak bisa ikut ke Bandung utk live update  ::  
Abis harus cari duit sih, kan udah diingetin sama Om Will pelunasan paling lambat 1 minggu stlh update pertama.
Mungkin akibat nafsu jg nih Om will  :: [/quote:28v2c9uh]

Om Yulius....
Sanke 72 bagus om...kemarin disana ada 3 org yg sudah incar tadinya....termasuk om TSA.
Sumi rata2 sudah jadi semua.....jangan2 sebelum pilih 72 sudah dapat bocoran....he...he...he
Jangan takut sama sanke 83....  :: [/quote:28v2c9uh]

He...he...he.... Tau aja nih Om Will, memang saya pilih 72 hasil visit ke stars koi trus dikasih tau.... :P 
BTW, makasih ya Om udah dikasih bocoran perkembangan ikannya.....
Jadi tambah deg-deg kan nih nungguin up date.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> He...he...he.... Tau aja nih Om Will, memang saya pilih 72 hasil visit ke stars koi trus dikasih tau.... :P 
> BTW, makasih ya Om udah dikasih bocoran perkembangan ikannya.....
> Jadi tambah deg-deg kan nih nungguin up date.....


67, 72, dan 79 diproyeksikan menjegal 83...
Buat pembelajaran kita semua bahwa koi yang di "kavling" belum tentu menang bahkan untuk tiga besar sekalipun   ::

----------


## luki

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> He...he...he.... Tau aja nih Om Will, memang saya pilih 72 hasil visit ke stars koi trus dikasih tau....
> BTW, makasih ya Om udah dikasih bocoran perkembangan ikannya.....
> Jadi tambah deg-deg kan nih nungguin up date.....


62, 72, dan 79 diproyeksikan menjegal 83...
Buat pembelajaran kita semua bahwa koi yang di "kavling" belum tentu menang bahkan untuk tiga besar sekalipun  [/quote:2vxsuvkj]

pantes aja no 83 keliatan stress.....ternyata banyak musuh nya di kolam... ::   ::   ::  
ini konspirasi tingkat tinggi nih......
UMS 67 kandidat kuat nih buat menang.....
pak Rasito......boleh tuker tambah ga pak  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> pak Rasito......boleh tuker tambah ga pak


UMS 67 = UMS 83 + OMO - 10 + OMO - 20.... Ayo goyang pak Rasito....  :: 
atau enak begini ki... UMS 67 + UK 32 = UMS 83 + OMO - 10 + OMO - 20 ... high class deal   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

*poto apdet na mana euy..*

----------


## luki

mohon maaf kepada para peserta dan pembaca forum kegiatan ini.....

Foto no :
Kohaku UK 18
Sanke UMS 53 - pemilik Tomas Wong
Sanke UMS 57 - 

belum ketemu di memory card kamera pak Ayi.........mungkin terhapus 

Ukuran per tgl 27 Januari 2010 

Kohaku UK 18  34 Cm
Sanke UMS 53 - 29 Cm pemilik Tomas Wong
Sanke UMS 57 - 26 Cm

----------


## edwin

> *poto apdet na mana euy..*


iya nih om robby, gak sabar nih nunggunya..... 
om robby sih masih mending, dapet bocoran sizenya.....hehehe
[quote="Luki"]kayak nya prediksi nya bisa pas nih.....malah kayak nya mungkin bisa lebih sedikit di atas prediksi ......
tadi siang pengukuran sama foto untuk update ke 1.....
kohaku no. 11 ....38 cm
kohaku no. 14 ....38 cm
Sanke no. 62 .....33 cm
kohaku no. 27 ....40 cm/quote]

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> pak Rasito......boleh tuker tambah ga pak
> 
> 
> UMS 67 = UMS 83 + OMO - 10 + OMO - 20.... Ayo goyang pak Rasito.... 
> atau enak begini ki... UMS 67 + UK 32 = UMS 83 + OMO - 10 + OMO - 20 ... high class deal


wah tambah kacau nih.....
maafin ajik pak rasito....becanda melulu......
masalah nya kompetitor berat nih pak antara sanke no 79 dan 83  ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Saya kemaren lagi tidak mood ambil foto - foto (meski banyak momen bagus)   lantaran sanke 79 sekarang banyak pesaingnya. Usulan saya untuk mempercepat penjurian sanke ditentang habis2an terutama oleh sanke 83. Saya hanya sempat foto para penggembira dalam pose seronok (baca: sok formal) berikut:


wuih...kayak di jepang yah.....

----------


## edwin

> mohon maaf kepada para peserta dan pembaca forum kegiatan ini.....
> 
> Foto no :
> Kohaku UK 18
> Sanke UMS 53 - pemilik Tomas Wong
> Sanke UMS 57 - 
> 
> belum ketemu di memory card kamera pak Ayi.........mungkin terhapus 
> 
> ...


om, ikan yang ditaro di vortex sempet di foto juga gak? jangan2 kelupaan..... :P

----------


## yulius sesunan

> *poto apdet na mana euy..*


Sama dengan Om Robby..... udah gak tahan euy.... nunggu update  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Kang..... tolong UMS 83 dilatih mentalnya biar ga kalah makan dari UMS 79, UMS 67, UMS 62.......


    High Class Deal.......


    Si akang.....Sedotan di masukin ke mulutnya atuhh ....... biar nanti ga perlu naik ke permukaan air lagi.


    Gue bilang juga apa UK 10 bukan anakan kodok...., pasti anakan lou han tuhh.......lihat jenongnya sudah naik. 


    Akhirnya selesai juga.....yuk makan - makan, om will Ultah lagi neh....

----------


## luki

*UPDATE KE 1 TANGGAL 27 JANUARI 2010*
Ukuran yg biru pada saat ikan masuk kolam tanggal 1 Desember 2009

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04, ( 25 cm )

2.   Datta / UK-15, ( 28 cm )
 
3.   Datta/ UK-39, ( 28 cm )

4.   William P / UK-37, ( 27 cm )

5.   Indra W / UK-27, ( 29 cm ) 

6.   Dani / UK-19, ( 26 cm )

7.   Dani / UK-24, ( 28 cm )

8.   Dani / UK-26, ( 28 cm ) 

9.   Dani / UK-30, ( 28 cm ) 

10. Tsa / UK-02, ( 25 cm ) 

11. Rasito / UK-32, ( 28 cm ) 

12. Robby Iwan / UK-11, ( 26 cm ) 

13. Robby Iwan / UK-14, ( 27 cm )

14. Ronyandri / UK-45, ( 27 cm )

15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17, ( 26 cm ) 

16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41, ( 25 cm ) 

17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29, ( 29 cm )

18. Tomas Wong / UK-23, ( 26 cm )

19. Ronnie / UK-08, ( 26 cm ) 

20. Mrliauw / UK-10, ( 29 cm ) 

21. Karom / UK-36, ( 27 cm ) 

22. Jayasat / UK-16, ( 25 cm )

23. Indra Z / UK - 01, ( 25 cm )

24. Ajik / UK - 22, ( 27 cm )

25. Dani / UK-50, ( 25 cm ) 

26. Eric Tohir / UK-07, ( 28 cm )

27. Eric Tohir / UK-47, ( 26 cm )

28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13, ( 27 cm )

29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31, ( 26 cm ) 

30. Feikoi / UK-38, ( 29 cm ) 

31. Abiserpong / UK-44, ( 25 cm ) 

32. Attar / UK-05, ( 26 cm )

33. Mangisi / UK-48, ( 25 cm ) 

34. Djudju / UK-20, ( 26 cm )

35. Djudju / UK-40, ( 28 cm )

36. Nyoman Budi / UK-21, ( 26 cm )

37. Mangisi / UK-34, ( 27 cm )


*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79, ( 22 cm ) 

2.   Luki / UMS-83, ( 20 cm ) 

3.   Rasito / UMS-67, ( 19 cm ) 

4.   Lukman / UMS-52, ( 17 cm ) 

5.   Rova / UMS-69, ( 20 cm ) 

6.   Pauran / UMS-70, ( 20 cm )

7.   Asantoso / UMS-64, ( 20 cm )

8.   Michjoll / UMS-80, ( 20 cm ) 

9.   Eno TB / UMS-71, ( 19 cm ) 

10. Tomas wong / UMS - 53, ( 21 cm ), tgl 27 jan 2010 ( 29 cm )

11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60, ( 20 cm )
 
12. Ndoy / UMS-68, ( 21 cm ) 

13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54, ( 18 cm ) 

14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78, ( 19 cm ) 

15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84, ( 20 cm )

16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62, ( 21 cm ) 

17. Indra Z / UMS-55, ( 18 cm )
 
18. Djudju / UMS-66, ( 21 cm )

19. Wilson / UMS-58, ( 19 cm )

20. Dodo / UMS-82, ( 22 cm )

21. Yulius Sesunan / UMS-72, ( 21 cm )


*Yang masih available*

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK-03*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-06*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-09*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-12*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-18*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-28*, ( 27 cm )

*UK-33*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-35*, ( 27 cm )

*UK-42*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-43*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-46*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-49*, ( 26 cm )


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS-51*, ( 18 cm )

*UMS-56*, ( 18 cm )

*UMS-57*, ( 19 cm )

*UMS-59*, ( 19 cm )

*UMS-61*, ( 20 cm )

*UMS-63*, ( 22 cm )

*UMS-65*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-73*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-74*, ( 20 cm )

*UMS-76*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-77*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-81*, ( 20 cm )

----------


## Tiny

akhirnya ... thanks banget nih om luki
cape pastinya ya om ngeditin sekian banyak foto   ::

----------


## edwin

> akhirnya ... thanks banget nih om luki
> cape pastinya ya om ngeditin sekian banyak foto


selamat om.... jadi yang paling besar nh ikannya..... kepalanya itu lohh...gak nahan.....

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> akhirnya ... thanks banget nih om luki
> cape pastinya ya om ngeditin sekian banyak foto
> 
> 
> selamat om.... jadi yang paling besar nh ikannya..... kepalanya itu lohh...gak nahan.....


iya nih....
untuk kohaku:
Uk 27 yg paling besar 40 cm
UK 11 yg grow paling banyak 12 cm

sanke :

UMS 62 dan UMS 65 yg paling besar 33 cm
UMS 60 , 61 , 62 , 65 , 67 yg grow paling banyak 12 cm

UMS 83 yg paling banyak musuh nya ....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

TENGKYU OM LUKI...

Pertumbuhan ikan GO ini,  max 6cm/bulan dan yang paling minimum 3.5cm/bulan..

Bagus sekali..sampe maret bisa 45cm - 50cm..
Ayoo..pa Ayi..kasi makan yang banyaaak..

----------


## edwin

> TENGKYU OM LUKI...
> 
> Pertumbuhan ikan GO ini,  max 6cm/bulan dan yang paling minimum 3.5cm/bulan..
> 
> Bagus sekali..sampe maret bisa 45cm - 50cm..
> Ayoo..pa Ayi..kasi makan yang banyaaak..


selamat juga buat om robby, tnyata ikan2 om robby yang pertumbuhannya paling dahsyat (kohaku & sanke).... apa nih resepnya om, supaya ikannya kuat makan? :P 
denger2 makanan buat GO ini mahal yah?

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> ...


UK 37..........Beni paling Deep... :P ==> ga mau kalah ah

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> ...


siip om will.... semoga jadi GC   ::

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> akhirnya ... thanks banget nih om luki
> cape pastinya ya om ngeditin sekian banyak foto  
> 
> 
> selamat om.... jadi yang paling besar nh ikannya..... kepalanya itu lohh...gak nahan.....


makasih om, makanya kalo saya usulinnya GC dinilai hanya dari ukurannya saja   ::  
kalo om wil maunya GC dilihat dari seberapa deep beninya saja   ::  

saya puas dengan pertumbuhannya, hanya muncul beni2 liar, jadi sangat berat nih kalo mau jadi GC. Boleh ga ya sebelum penilaian ikan saya disalon dulu ?   ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> ...


yang punya aja ke salon dulu om.... supaya kalo dapet GC, pegang pialanya PeDe....
hehehehee

----------


## Tiny

> yang punya aja ke salon dulu om.... supaya kalo dapet GC, pegang pialanya PeDe....
> hehehehee


wah om, disalonpun ga bantu om emank udah begini   ::

----------


## luki

> Sample Certificate
> 
> *KOHAKU*
> 
> 
> *SANKE*


kalau melihat dari kelahiran ikan ikan ini dan ukuran sekarang.....
kohaku baru berumur 8 bulan....dan rata rata hampir 40 cm...
sanke baru berumur 6 bulan.....dan rata rata hampir 30 cm...

apakah ikan  ikan ini masuk kategori *Jumbo Tosai....?*
karena pada saat GO ini berakhir, umur ikan masih di bawah 12 bulan ......
dan kemungkinan ukuran nya sdh mencapai 40 - 45 cm atau mungkin bisa lebih .....

silahkan yang mau berbagi pendapat.....sekalian buat pembelajaran kita bersama....

----------


## yulius sesunan

[quote=darren febriano]


> Kata Pak Ayi skrg sudah ada yg -/+ *37 cm*  
> Body ikannya itu lho yang benar2 menjanjikan....


No *37* lagi? ada yg girang ntar   :: [/quote:1l8n50je]

Om Will lagi girang nih.... ternyata prediksi Om Daren bener
UK 37 bener jadi 37 cm  ::  
Tapi ternyata udah ada yg 40 cm... dan banyak yang 39 cm :P

----------


## edwin

Kalo liat kualitas ikan ini dan denger ceritanya, katanya ikan2 ini sbnrnya akan masuk mudpond dan di keep oleh taniguchi sampai nisai. Tp krn mereka sdh janji wkt itu (1st GO taniguchi), akhirnya ikan2 ini yg "dikasih" ke forum kita.
"lupakan soal pattern, krn kita akan kasih ikan yg bodynya bagus (jumbo)", katanya. Bener gsk sih om luki? 
Kalo ikan2 yg berkualitas spt ini yg kita dapet pasti kita cepat naik kelas nih...

----------


## William Pantoni

[quote=yulius sesunan][quote="darren febriano":1e64k9b5]


> Kata Pak Ayi skrg sudah ada yg -/+ *37 cm*
> Body ikannya itu lho yang benar2 menjanjikan....


No *37* lagi? ada yg girang ntar   :: [/quote:1e64k9b5]

Om Will lagi girang nih.... ternyata prediksi Om Daren bener
UK 37 bener jadi 37 cm  ::  
Tapi ternyata udah ada yg 40 cm... dan banyak yang 39 cm :P[/quote:1e64k9b5]

Om Yul,
Payah nih....berat....banyak saingan....harapan menipis..  ::  
Ada yg jitai nya seperti lohan lg...  ::

----------


## luki

> Kalo liat kualitas ikan ini dan denger ceritanya, katanya ikan2 ini sbnrnya akan masuk mudpond dan di keep oleh taniguchi sampai nisai. Tp krn mereka sdh janji wkt itu (1st GO taniguchi), akhirnya ikan2 ini yg "dikasih" ke forum kita.
> "lupakan soal pattern, krn kita akan kasih ikan yg bodynya bagus (jumbo)", katanya. Bener gsk sih om luki? 
> Kalo ikan2 yg berkualitas spt ini yg kita dapet pasti kita cepat naik kelas nih...


versi yang saya denger juga  begitu om edwin......
malah yang saya denger....taniguchi sendiri tidak menyimpan sama sekali offspring nya urashimataro ini untuk parent stock....
bener atau tidak nya ......kita buktikan aja di akhir kegiatan ini....
cuma yang sekarang rada beda nih slogan GO nya
bukan Beli Tosai dapet Nisai.....tapi.....Beli Tosai Dapet Tosai  ::   ::   :: _(siapa tau di perpanjang GO nya)_

----------


## Attar

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> Kalo liat kualitas ikan ini dan denger ceritanya, katanya ikan2 ini sbnrnya akan masuk mudpond dan di keep oleh taniguchi sampai nisai. Tp krn mereka sdh janji wkt itu (1st GO taniguchi), akhirnya ikan2 ini yg "dikasih" ke forum kita.
> "lupakan soal pattern, krn kita akan kasih ikan yg bodynya bagus (jumbo)", katanya. Bener gsk sih om luki? 
> Kalo ikan2 yg berkualitas spt ini yg kita dapet pasti kita cepat naik kelas nih...
> 
> 
> versi yang saya denger juga  begitu om edwin......
> malah yang saya denger....taniguchi sendiri tidak menyimpan sama sekali offspring nya urashimataro ini untuk parent stock....
> ...


Wah..begitu ya Om? memang mungkin untuk diperpanjang?  ::  
Ya memang GO yang satu ini kwalitasnya tidak diragukan, ditambah lagi event ini menyandang predikat "Best of The Best" suatu predikat yg cukup "challenging" buat Pak Ayi (Kompor Mode : ON)  ::

----------


## edwin

> Om Yul,
> Payah nih....berat....banyak saingan....harapan menipis..  
> Ada yg jitai nya seperti lohan lg...


siapa punya nih om yang predikat best jitai nya? wuih, badan koi kepala louhan..... ampuuuunnnnnnnn.......

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Om Yul,
> Payah nih....berat....banyak saingan....harapan menipis..  
> Ada yg jitai nya seperti lohan lg... 
> 
> 
> siapa punya nih om yang predikat best jitai nya? wuih, badan koi kepala louhan..... ampuuuunnnnnnnn.......



itu tuh om, yang pas di foto pemilihan bentuknya kyk KODOK wakkakaka....  :P 
salah satu dari 3 ikan terbesar sebelum dimasukkan ke kolam.  ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> ...


ooohh....yang itu toh....
om mrliauw, ikannya hampir dikeluarin tuh dari kolam.......... dikirain louhan....
 :P

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> Sample Certificate
> 
> *KOHAKU*
> 
> 
> *SANKE*
> 
> ...


iya nih.......melarnya luar biasa....mungkin terpacu dari pakannya om....
kalo dijepang....mungkin ikan2 ini blm nyampe uk segitu kali ya????

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi 
Kendy UMS 73

----------


## luki

Silahkan dilanjut....
HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:

1. Beaukoi / UK-04
2. Datta / UK-15
3. Datta/ UK-39
4. William P / UK-37
5. Indra W / UK-27
6. Dani / UK-19
7. Dani / UK-24
8. Dani / UK-26
9. Dani / UK-30
10. Tsa / UK-02
11. Rasito / UK-32
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14
14. Ronyandri / UK-45
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23
19. Ronnie / UK-08
20. Mrliauw / UK-10
21. Karom / UK-36
22. Jayasat / UK-16
23. Indra Z / UK - 01
24. Ajik / UK - 22
25. Dani / UK-50
26. Eric Tohir / UK-07
27. Eric Tohir / UK-47
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13
29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31
30. Feikoi / UK-38
31. Abiserpong / UK-44
32. Attar / UK-05
33. Mangisi / UK-48
34. Djudju / UK-20
35. Djudju / UK-40
36. Nyoman Budi / UK-21
37. Mangisi / UK-34

UMENISHIKI SANKE :

1. Ajik / UMS-79
2. Luki / UMS-83
3. Rasito / UMS-67
4. Lukman / UMS-52
5. Rova / UMS-69
6. Pauran / UMS-70
7. Asantoso / UMS-64
8. Michjoll / UMS-80
9. Eno TB / UMS-71
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60
12. Ndoy / UMS-68
13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54
14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84
16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62
17. Indra Z / UMS-55
18. Djudju / UMS-66
19. Wilson / UMS-58
20. Dodo / UMS-82
21. Yulius Sesunan / UMS-72
22. Kendy / UMS-73

*Yang masih available*

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK-03*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-06*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-09*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-12*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-18*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-28*, ( 27 cm )

*UK-33*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-35*, ( 27 cm )

*UK-42*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-43*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-46*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-49*, ( 26 cm )


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS-51*, ( 18 cm )

*UMS-56*, ( 18 cm )

*UMS-57*, ( 19 cm )

*UMS-59*, ( 19 cm )

*UMS-61*, ( 20 cm )

*UMS-63*, ( 22 cm )

*UMS-65*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-74*, ( 20 cm )

*UMS-76*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-77*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-81*, ( 20 cm )

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ...


iya nih om Dani.....melarnya luar biasa.....
yang menarik adalah.....ikan melar dan grow rata rata 8 - 12 cm.....
tetapi beni nya tidak keliatan ketarik...malah tambah solid dan tone colour nya nyaris rata dari depan sampe belakang..... 
apakah faktor genetik yg berpengaruh besar atau faktor air dan pakan....?

----------


## mrliauw

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> ...


Nanti di akhir GO bakal ditambahkan satu gelar tambahan The Best Jitai..   ::  
Atau Best NEW Variety> Body Koi Jenong Louhan   ::  
Buat hadiah hiburan.. Ha ha

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi 

Benny Taslim / UK-28

----------


## luki

Silahkan dilanjut....
HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:

1. Beaukoi / UK-04
2. Datta / UK-15
3. Datta/ UK-39
4. William P / UK-37
5. Indra W / UK-27
6. Dani / UK-19
7. Dani / UK-24
8. Dani / UK-26
9. Dani / UK-30
10. Tsa / UK-02
11. Rasito / UK-32
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14
14. Ronyandri / UK-45
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23
19. Ronnie / UK-08
20. Mrliauw / UK-10
21. Karom / UK-36
22. Jayasat / UK-16
23. Indra Z / UK - 01
24. Ajik / UK - 22
25. Dani / UK-50
26. Eric Tohir / UK-07
27. Eric Tohir / UK-47
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13
29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31
30. Feikoi / UK-38
31. Abiserpong / UK-44
32. Attar / UK-05
33. Mangisi / UK-48
34. Djudju / UK-20
35. Djudju / UK-40
36. Nyoman Budi / UK-21
37. Mangisi / UK-34
38. Benny Taslim / UK-28

UMENISHIKI SANKE :

1. Ajik / UMS-79
2. Luki / UMS-83
3. Rasito / UMS-67
4. Lukman / UMS-52
5. Rova / UMS-69
6. Pauran / UMS-70
7. Asantoso / UMS-64
8. Michjoll / UMS-80
9. Eno TB / UMS-71
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60
12. Ndoy / UMS-68
13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54
14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84
16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62
17. Indra Z / UMS-55
18. Djudju / UMS-66
19. Wilson / UMS-58
20. Dodo / UMS-82
21. Yulius Sesunan / UMS-72
22. Kendy / UMS-73

*Yang masih available*

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK-03*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-06*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-09*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-12*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-18*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-33*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-35*, ( 27 cm )

*UK-42*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-43*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-46*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-49*, ( 26 cm )


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS-51*, ( 18 cm )

*UMS-56*, ( 18 cm )

*UMS-57*, ( 19 cm )

*UMS-59*, ( 19 cm )

*UMS-61*, ( 20 cm )

*UMS-63*, ( 22 cm )

*UMS-65*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-74*, ( 20 cm )

*UMS-76*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-77*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-81*, ( 20 cm )

----------


## luki

Kalau tidak ada halangan......

Penjurian akan di lakukan :

*Kamis , Tanggal 8 April 2010
Jam 11.00 WIB*

bagi yang ingin melihat langsung....di tunggu kehadiran nya di STARSKOI bandung

----------


## BeauKoi

update terakhir di web tgl berapa donk?

----------


## luki

> update terakhir di web tgl berapa donk?


sedang di rembukan om.....

kemungkinan pada saat penjurian ikan di foto ulang......

karena ada masukan kalau ikan di foto sebelum penjurian.....
terlalu lama puasa dan 2 kali di angkat......kasihan ikan nya.....

mungkin ada ide atau masukan lain......

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> update terakhir di web tgl berapa donk?
> 
> 
> sedang di rembukan om.....
> 
> kemungkinan pada saat penjurian ikan di foto ulang......
> 
> ...


Kalo bisa difoto ulang,wkt penjurian aja gak apa om buat bahan belajar di forum

----------


## mrliauw

Om, mhn maaf kayaknya saya belum lunas deh..
Kelupaan neh  ::  
Mhn diperiksa dan diupdate yah, brp kekurangannya..

Thanks,
mrliauw

----------


## luki

> Om, mhn maaf kayaknya saya belum lunas deh..
> Kelupaan neh  
> Mhn diperiksa dan diupdate yah, brp kekurangannya..
> 
> Thanks,
> mrliauw


bisa check ke om william untuk update nya.....
om will yang megang data nya.....

----------


## luki

> *TANIGUCHI  STARS KOI GO SHOW*
> *BEST of the BEST*
> 
> *HADIAH*
> 1 Ekor Kohaku  High Quality dan Female Guaranteed
> 1 Ekor Sanke  High Quality dan Female Guaranteed
> Untuk peraih Gelar Grand Champion
> ~Untuk hadiah peraih gelar BEST of The BEST akan di tentukan kemudian.~


hasil dari diskusi dengan pihak penyelenggara tadi sore.....

untuk hadiah di tambahkan sbb:

2 Ekor Kohaku  High Quality dan Female Guaranteed
2 Ekor Sanke  High Quality dan Female Guaranteed
Untuk peraih Gelar Grand Champion dan Runner up 
~Untuk hadiah peraih gelar BEST of The BEST akan di berikan VOUCHER dari pihak penyelenggara yang nominal nya akan di tentukan kemudian.~

kalau tidak ada halangan.....
Penjurian akan di lakukan tanggal :

*8 April 2010 jam 11.00 WIB*

silahkan yang ingin menyaksikan.....

----------


## edwin

Mantap...

----------


## luki

kebetulan kemaren dari bandung.....
sekilas pandangan mata nubi sih.....
Taniguchi di jamin bakal pusing pada saat penjurian.....
banyak kandidat bermunculan.....terutama di kelas kohaku.....

yang bisa hadir....silahkan liat langsung.....

salah satu kandidat favorit menurut mata saya....

21. Karom / UK-36, ( 27 cm )

----------


## BeauKoi

kalo 04 bagaimana om???
lama tidak liat perkembanganya

----------


## luki

> kalo 04 bagaimana om???
> lama tidak liat perkembanganya


kalo 04.....menurut mata saya ya om.....(blm tentu bener)
beni nya the best ...paling solid......kiwa plg Sharp......
specialist show om........tetapi.....
ada kurang nya sedikit om.....body nya tdk terlalu menonjol di banding yang lain.....
sekali lagi....ini menurut mata saya om......blm tentu bener
kalo bisa dateng om tgl 8 april ....sekalian weekend di jakarta........

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04, ( 25 cm )

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> kalo 04 bagaimana om???
> lama tidak liat perkembanganya
> 
> 
> kalo 04.....menurut mata saya ya om.....(blm tentu bener)
> beni nya the best ...paling solid......kiwa plg Sharp......
> specialist show om........tetapi.....
> ...


kalo pendapat saya mengenai nomer 4 ini...   ::  
- pattern nya yang the best
- beni salah satu dari beberapa yang terbaik 
- kiwa salah satu dari beberapa yang terbaik
- body seperti yang om luki bilang di atas.... (mungkin male)

----------


## mrbunta

udahhh di buang aja. apa perlu aku yg buangkan.   ::

----------


## Rova

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04, ( 25 cm )
[/quote]

kalau memungkinkan, ikutin show aja om..   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> 1.   Beaukoi / UK-04, ( 25 cm )


kalau memungkinkan, ikutin show aja om..   :: [/quote]
ama orang nya mau di buang ke kolam ku om
 ::

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> 1.   Beaukoi / UK-04, ( 25 cm )
> 
> 
> kalau memungkinkan, ikutin show aja om..  
> 
> 
> ama orang nya mau di buang ke kolam ku om



kalau dihibahkan ke saya, bisa jadi ...   ::

----------


## fachm13

wow kohakunya mantep2 bgt...montok2...jd nyesel baru liad thread ini...  ::   ::  
kpn y ada ikan2 ky gn lg...  ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> wow kohakunya mantep2 bgt...montok2...jd nyesel baru liad thread ini...   
> kpn y ada ikan2 ky gn lg...


bisa lihat majalah kois edisi 10 halaman 1...
ada GO dengan breeder dan varietas yang serupa....

----------


## fachm13

wadow,,,majalahnya ketinggal di kos...  ::   ::  
bsk dech baru liad...
tenkyu om infonya...
moga budgetnya sesuai kantong...  ::

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by fachm13
> 
> wow kohakunya mantep2 bgt...montok2...jd nyesel baru liad thread ini...   
> kpn y ada ikan2 ky gn lg...  
> 
> 
> bisa lihat majalah kois edisi 10 halaman 1...
> ada GO dengan breeder dan varietas yang serupa....


Dgn bloodline yg berbeda ya om ?   ::

----------


## edwin

Ikan2 taniguchi memang pantas untuk diperebutkan. Soalnya keakraban dealer dgn koi-s sy rasa yg bisa membuat mrk kasih ikan2 berkualitas.
Sy jadi penasaran ama indukan taiho yg konon 20jt yen. Apakah kita bisa dapet anakan berkualitas juga dari taiho?

----------


## luki

> 1.   Beaukoi / UK-04, ( 25 cm )


kalau memungkinkan, ikutin show aja om..   :: [quote]

iya om...ikutin show aja.....
di bredeer cup 2 minggu yg lalu.....yg dapet young champion nya mirip nih.....

*2. Young Champion, Taniguchi Kohaku Bloodline Shibugaki*

----------


## Rova

om Luki..
Feeling saya Taniguchi sepertinya masih ada lagi beberapa yg dpt champion ..
termasuk Grand Chapion juga ada ya.

----------


## luki

> om Luki..
> Feeling saya Taniguchi sepertinya masih ada lagi beberapa yg dpt champion ..
> termasuk Grand Chapion juga ada ya.


bener om tino.....
sy sdh posting di
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=5522&start=540

----------


## mrliauw

> bisa check ke om william untuk update nya.....
> om will yang megang data nya.....


Om Luki and om Wil,
Pagi ini sudah saya lunasi UK-10 si Top Ten 'High Jitai'  ::  
Semoga dia bisa ikut dapet piala.. Wkwkwkwk
Thanks

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> bisa check ke om william untuk update nya.....
> om will yang megang data nya.....
> 
> 
> Om Luki and om Wil,
> Pagi ini sudah saya lunasi UK-10 si Top Ten 'High Jitai'  
> Semoga dia bisa ikut dapet piala.. Wkwkwkwk
> Thanks


usahain dateng om tgl 8 april......
biar bisa liat langsung body ikan om.......mantabbbb

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> bisa check ke om william untuk update nya.....
> om will yang megang data nya.....
> 
> 
> Om Luki and om Wil,
> Pagi ini sudah saya lunasi UK-10 si Top Ten 'High Jitai'  
> Semoga dia bisa ikut dapet piala.. Wkwkwkwk
> Thanks


Om SB...UK 10...tambah lama tambah bagus loh...  ::

----------


## rubbie

habis membaca lalu langsung ke tkp , ternyata sudah banyak yang di pilih  ::  padahal december yah? atau aku nya yang salah lihat, itu untuk periode yang sudah lewat???

----------


## fachm13

> habis membaca lalu langsung ke tkp , ternyata sudah banyak yang di pilih  padahal december yah? atau aku nya yang salah lihat, itu untuk periode yang sudah lewat???


nunggu periode depan j om...
btw periode berikutnya kpn ne?  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

kolamnya udah kepenuhan euy ... ikan pada montok-montok

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> bisa check ke om william untuk update nya.....
> om will yang megang data nya.....
> 
> 
> Om Luki and om Wil,
> Pagi ini sudah saya lunasi UK-10 si Top Ten 'High Jitai'  
> Semoga dia bisa ikut dapet piala.. Wkwkwkwk
> Thanks


Thx om SB.

PEMBAYARAN:
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 3x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a. Pembayaran pertama (50%) atau , pada saat booking
b. Pembayaran kedua (25%), selambat  lambatnya 1 bulan setelah booking
c. Pembayaran ketiga ( 25 % ) selambat lambat nya 1 minggu setelah "UPDATE PERTAMA"
Kegiatan GO
d. Pembayaran Tunai ( 100 % ) di muka mendapatkan potongan sebesar Rp. 250.000


Dikarenakan acara GO akan berakhir dan penjurian 1 minggu lg....mohon bantuan nya supaya bisa meng update status pembayarannya disini dan spy bisa di cross check dgn pihak starskoi.
Status pembayaran dari starskoi akan di upload dalam minggu ini.

----------


## rvidella

no 9 tolong dibook atas nama saudara kita dari semarang, om bony

Dodo

----------


## luki

Silahkan dilanjut....
HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA :

URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:

1. Beaukoi / UK-04
2. Datta / UK-15
3. Datta/ UK-39
4. William P / UK-37
5. Indra W / UK-27
6. Dani / UK-19
7. Dani / UK-24
8. Dani / UK-26
9. Dani / UK-30
10. Tsa / UK-02
11. Rasito / UK-32
12. Robby Iwan / UK-11
13. Robby Iwan / UK-14
14. Ronyandri / UK-45
15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17
16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41
17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29
18. Tomas Wong / UK-23
19. Ronnie / UK-08
20. Mrliauw / UK-10
21. Karom / UK-36
22. Jayasat / UK-16
23. Indra Z / UK - 01
24. Ajik / UK - 22
25. Dani / UK-50
26. Eric Tohir / UK-07
27. Eric Tohir / UK-47
28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13
29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31
30. Feikoi / UK-38
31. Abiserpong / UK-44
32. Attar / UK-05
33. Mangisi / UK-48
34. Djudju / UK-20
35. Djudju / UK-40
36. Nyoman Budi / UK-21
37. Mangisi / UK-34
38. Benny Taslim / UK-28
39. Bony / UK-09

UMENISHIKI SANKE :

1. Ajik / UMS-79
2. Luki / UMS-83
3. Rasito / UMS-67
4. Lukman / UMS-52
5. Rova / UMS-69
6. Pauran / UMS-70
7. Asantoso / UMS-64
8. Michjoll / UMS-80
9. Eno TB / UMS-71
10. tomas wong / UMS - 53
11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60
12. Ndoy / UMS-68
13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54
14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78
15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84
16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62
17. Indra Z / UMS-55
18. Djudju / UMS-66
19. Wilson / UMS-58
20. Dodo / UMS-82
21. Yulius Sesunan / UMS-72
22. Kendy / UMS-73

*Yang masih available*

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK-03*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-06*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-12*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-18*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-33*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-35*, ( 27 cm )

*UK-42*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-43*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-46*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-49*, ( 26 cm )


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS-51*, ( 18 cm )

*UMS-56*, ( 18 cm )

*UMS-57*, ( 19 cm )

*UMS-59*, ( 19 cm )

*UMS-61*, ( 20 cm )

*UMS-63*, ( 22 cm )

*UMS-65*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-74*, ( 20 cm )

*UMS-76*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-77*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-81*, ( 20 cm )

----------


## luki

*Tinggal 4 Hari lagi penjurian....
kira kira kohaku dan sanke mana yang bakal melejit di depan......*





> *UPDATE KE 1 TANGGAL 27 JANUARI 2010*
> Ukuran yg biru pada saat ikan masuk kolam tanggal 1 Desember 2009
> 
> *URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*
> 
> 1.   Beaukoi / UK-04, ( 25 cm )
> 
> 2.   Datta / UK-15, ( 28 cm )
>  
> ...

----------


## dattairadian

> *Tinggal 4 Hari lagi penjurian....
> kira kira kohaku dan sanke mana yang bakal melejit di depan......*


Narsis dot com...   ::   ::   ::  

2.   Datta / UK-15, ( 28 cm )
 
3.   Datta/ UK-39, ( 28 cm )

----------


## darren febriano

2.   Datta / UK-15, ( 28 cm )
 
3.   Datta/ UK-39, ( 28 cm )


Om Datta, mantap ikan2nya, pertama saya sempet bertanya2 knp Om Datta milih kedua ikan ini. Boleh Om Datta share alasannya, buat belajar & nambah info. Tq Om, they've been growing beauty & rapidly.  ::

----------


## dattairadian

> 2.   Datta / UK-15, ( 28 cm )
>  
> 3.   Datta/ UK-39, ( 28 cm )
> 
> 
> Om Datta, mantap ikan2nya, pertama saya sempet bertanya2 knp Om Datta milih kedua ikan ini. Boleh Om Datta share alasannya, buat belajar & nambah info. Tq Om, they've been growing beauty & rapidly.


ngga ribet2 kok om...
UK 15 saya pilih karena struktur badan terutama kepala
UK 39 saya pilih karena paling feminin, hehe....

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by darren febriano
> 
> 2.   Datta / UK-15, ( 28 cm )
>  
> 3.   Datta/ UK-39, ( 28 cm )
> 
> 
> Om Datta, mantap ikan2nya, pertama saya sempet bertanya2 knp Om Datta milih kedua ikan ini. Boleh Om Datta share alasannya, buat belajar & nambah info. Tq Om, they've been growing beauty & rapidly. 
> 
> ...


Dua2nya kl liat di foto, mungkin Om Datta pernah liat langsung, female kah?

----------


## dattairadian

> Dua2nya kl liat di foto, mungkin Om Datta pernah liat langsung, female kah?


2-2nya masuk nominasi 5 besar pilihan foto awal. 
di tkp tinggal dicocokin aja... ternyata cocok..... (fokus ke best-5 dari foto, ikan yang lain kurang saya perhatikan   ::   )
rasanya UK-39 female. waktu baru datang ikan ini juga paling lemas... biasanya sih yang lemas2 gitu female   ::

----------


## wahyu

ngga ribet2 kok om...
UK 15 saya pilih karena struktur badan terutama kepala
UK 39 saya pilih karena paling feminin, hehe....[/quote]

bagus om.....penghuni barunya.....  ::

----------


## dattairadian

Hari ini Rabu tanggal 7 April, ikan-ikan sudah dipindahkan ke bak karantina untuk keperluan penjurian. Maka kegiatan pemilihan ikan untuk acara GO ini sudah ditutup.
Barang siapa yang ingin/ berminat membeli ikan-ikan yang masih available dalam acara GO ini, dapat dilakukan setelah kegiatan penjurian dilakukan.
Terima kasih

----------


## luki

*SELAMAT .......
PEMENANG GRAND CHAMPION KOHAKU dan SANKE...*
yang menarik adalah kedua ikan ini  bukan ikan favorite yang menjadi rebutan pada pemilihan awal ........ ikan ikan ini terpilih di urutan ke *21*


*21*. Karom / UK-36, ( 27 cm ) 


*21*. Yulius Sesunan / UMS-72, ( 21 cm )



*PEMENANG RUNNER-UP GRAND CHAMPION KOHAKU dan SANKE...*
Lagi......yang menarik adalah kedua ikan ini  bukan ikan favorite yang menjadi rebutan pada pemilihan awal ........ ikan ikan ini terpilih di urutan ke *29* untuk Kohaku dan *10* untuk Sanke


*29.* Chandra Tasik / UK-31, ( 26 cm ) 


*10.* Tomas wong / UMS - 53, ( 21 cm ), tgl 27 jan 2010 ( 29 cm )

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by karom
> 
> 36
> 
> 
> very good pick!! Ini kuda hitam pak!!


jadi teringat lagi mendiang...
selamat ya pak!   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> kebetulan kemaren dari bandung.....
> sekilas pandangan mata nubi sih.....
> Taniguchi di jamin bakal pusing pada saat penjurian.....
> banyak kandidat bermunculan.....terutama di kelas kohaku.....
> 
> yang bisa hadir....silahkan liat langsung.....
> 
> salah satu kandidat favorit menurut mata saya....
> 
> 21. Karom / UK-36, ( 27 cm )


wuih prediksi om luki juga ternyata beda2 tipis sama para juri nih....   ::

----------


## darren febriano

Dapet predikat apa Om Datta jagoan2nya? ayu2 kan dua2nya?  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo mbah datta diulas dunk kok bisa jadi GC tuh ikan   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Dapet predikat apa Om Datta jagoan2nya? ayu2 kan dua2nya?


Yang 1 cuma finalis (5 besar) yang 1 lagi semifinalis (6-12 besar) om...
Yang satu (5 besar) muncul 1 shimi, yang satu lagi (6-12 besar) 1 juri ngga sreg dengan merah di pipi...   ::  ... ikan2 saya ini akan indah pada waktunya nanti om darren...   ::  
Oh ya, taniguchi sendiri kemarin memilih 10 ikan yang menurut dia dijamin personally akan bisa JUMBO. Dan mungkin akan di keep di tempat yang saat ini masih dirahasiakan untuk 1 tahun ke depan. Kita tunggu saja pengumuman selanjutnya. Alhamdulillah kemarin jagoan2 saya ini termasuk yang terpilih ...

----------


## dattairadian

> ayo mbah datta diulas dunk kok bisa jadi GC tuh ikan


Ada 3 kohaku yang bodynya paling menonjol dibanding kan peserta lainnya. Ikan2 itu adalah :

UK-15


UK-10


UK-36 (Grand Champion)


_ket_: foto diatas adalah foto saat pertengahan GO

UK 36 kondisinya lebih unggul segalanya dari 2 kompetitor yang memiliki body yang kurang lebih sama di atas. Skin lebih baik (kinclong) dan warna merahnya lebih sedikit ada hoshi...
UK 15 pada saat penjurian ternyata muncul 1 shimmi yang cukup mengganggu
UK 10 kondisi skin dan kiwa nya masih lebih lemah dibandingkan 2 kompetitor body...

UK-31

_ket_: foto diatas adalah foto saat pertengahan GO

Untuk RGC (UK-31), body memang kurang berisi jika dibandingkan 3 ikan di atas, namun memiliki teri, nerikome, kiwa dan pattern yang sangat baik. Meskipun ada moto aka sebelah, yang menurut saya pribadi cukup mengganggu. Namun menurut salah 1 juri, motoaka itu nantinya seiring pertumbuhan akan terus mengecil.... _sinkokai way_

Namun hasil penjurian kemarin adalah hasil yang sangat baik dan memuaskan semua pihak...

----------


## yulius sesunan

> *SELAMAT .......
> PEMENANG GRAND CHAMPION KOHAKU dan SANKE...*
> yang menarik adalah kedua ikan ini  bukan ikan favorite yang menjadi rebutan pada pemilihan awal ........ ikan ikan ini terpilih di urutan ke *21*
> 
> 
> *21*. Karom / UK-36, ( 27 cm ) 
> 
> 
> *21*. Yulius Sesunan / UMS-72, ( 21 cm )
> ...


Alahmdulillah...... bener2 gak nyangka ikan ini bisa jadi GC
Terima kasih up date nya Om Lucky  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Selamat utk Pak Karom dan Om Yulius.
Om Yul...akhirnya....ga dapat di Kohaku tapi dapat di Sanke yah.

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Selamat utk Pak Karom dan Om Yulius.
> Om Yul...akhirnya....ga dapat di Kohaku tapi dapat di Sanke yah.


Terima kasih Om Will  ::  
Bener2 gak nyangka  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

selamat yah om yulius   ::   sipp om datta ulasannya   ::

----------


## bobo

terima kasih buat om datta atas ulasannya,dan
*SELAMAT BUAT PEMENANG, PAK KAROM (alm) DAN PAK YULIUS*

----------


## mrliauw

> Oh ya, taniguchi sendiri kemarin memilih 10 ikan yang menurut dia dijamin personally akan bisa JUMBO. Dan mungkin akan di keep di tempat yang saat ini masih dirahasiakan untuk 1 tahun ke depan. Kita tunggu saja pengumuman selanjutnya. Alhamdulillah kemarin jagoan2 saya ini termasuk yang terpilih ...


Ikan saya si Top Ten kathut kepilih sama om Tani ga yah..?   ::   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> terima kasih buat om datta atas ulasannya,dan
> *SELAMAT BUAT PEMENANG, PAK KAROM (alm) DAN PAK YULIUS*





> selamat yah om yulius    sipp om datta ulasannya


Terima kasih Om Helmy dan Om Bobo  ::

----------


## Soegianto

selamat buat para pemenang

----------


## Rizal61

kohaku nya... ampooon...

Om Yulius... nice meeting you di hanggar  :: 

selamat yaaah...
selamat juga buat (Alm) Om Karom

----------


## Rova

*best KOHAKU dan best SANKE*

----------


## darren febriano

> *best KOHAKU dan best SANKE*


Selamat buat (Alm) Pak Karom & Selamat pula buat Om Yulius (udah bisa dibilang Mr. Sanke apa blom ya?   ::  )
Kedua koi, selain merupakan juara, juga merupakan representasi dr kualitas tinggi yg dimiliki koi2 Taniguchi. GC Sanke ini yaa...11-12 dg Adult Championnya AJNS 2010. Bagusss banget.  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> selamat buat para pemenang





> kohaku nya... ampooon...
> 
> Om Yulius... nice meeting you di hanggar 
> 
> selamat yaaah...
> selamat juga buat (Alm) Om Karom


Terima kasih Om Sugi dan Om Rizal  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> 
> *best KOHAKU dan best SANKE*
> 
> 
> Selamat buat (Alm) Pak Karom & Selamat pula buat Om Yulius (udah bisa dibilang Mr. Sanke apa blom ya?   )
> Kedua koi, selain merupakan juara, juga merupakan representasi dr kualitas tinggi yg dimiliki koi2 Taniguchi. GC Sanke ini yaa...11-12 dg Adult Championnya AJNS 2010. Bagusss banget.


Iya nih Om Darren.... sepertinya udah mau ganti varietas favorit saya... dari showa ke sanke  :: 
cari showa bagus smp skrg belum dapet  ::

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> 
> *best KOHAKU dan best SANKE*
> 
> 
> Selamat buat (Alm) Pak Karom & Selamat pula buat Om Yulius (udah bisa dibilang Mr. Sanke apa blom ya?   )
> Kedua koi, selain merupakan juara, juga merupakan representasi dr kualitas tinggi yg dimiliki koi2 Taniguchi. GC Sanke ini yaa...11-12 dg Adult Championnya AJNS 2010. Bagusss banget.



sejak ikan2 tosai Urashimataro awal masuk Bandung gak ada yang menyangka keeping di GO berakhir seperti ini, 
semua ikan berkembang saling susul, entah volume body maupun skin quality, dan pada akhir periode kedua ikan ini dalam kondisi terbaiknya ...

sekali lagi..
*Selamat buat (Alm) Pak Karom & Selamat pula buat Om Yulius ...   * 
dan 10 terbaik lainya..   ::

----------


## cantonguy

Selamat buat para pemenang.. Bnr2 ga rugi utk para peserta .   ::  
Salut utk diler yang sudah gedein ikan2 ini , very good keeping !!!   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Selamat buat para pemenang.. Bnr2 ga rugi utk para peserta .   
> Salut utk diler yang sudah gedein ikan2 ini , very good keeping !!!


Tengkyu Mas... Sayang ya Mas Riwin gak bisa dateng liat koi's show  ::

----------


## luki

*FOTO KIRI TANGGAL 01 DESEMBER 2009*
*FOTO TENGAH UPDATE KE 1 TANGGAL 27 JANUARI 2010*
*FOTO KANAN UPDATE KE 2 TANGGAL 8 APRIL 2010*

*URASHIMATARO KOHAKU:*

1.   Beaukoi / UK-04, ( 25 cm )

2.   Datta / UK-15, ( 28 cm )

3.   Datta/ UK-39, ( 28 cm )

4.   William P / UK-37, ( 27 cm )

5.   Indra W / UK-27, ( 29 cm ) 

6.   Dani / UK-19, ( 26 cm )

7.   Dani / UK-24, ( 28 cm )

8.   Dani / UK-26, ( 28 cm ) 

9.   Dani / UK-30, ( 28 cm ) 

10. Tsa / UK-02, ( 25 cm ) 

11. Rasito / UK-32, ( 28 cm ) 

12. Robby Iwan / UK-11, ( 26 cm ) 

13. Robby Iwan / UK-14, ( 27 cm )

14. Ronyandri / UK-45, ( 27 cm )

15. Yulius Sesunan / UK-17, ( 26 cm ) 

16. Yulius Sesunan / UK-41, ( 25 cm ) 

17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29, ( 29 cm )

18. Tomas Wong / UK-23, ( 26 cm )

19. Ronnie / UK-08, ( 26 cm ) 

20. Mrliauw / UK-10, ( 29 cm ) 

21. Karom / UK-36, ( 27 cm ) 

22. Jayasat / UK-16, ( 25 cm )

23. Indra Z / UK - 01, ( 25 cm )

24. Ajik / UK - 22, ( 27 cm )

25. Dani / UK-50, ( 25 cm ) 

26. Eric Tohir / UK-07, ( 28 cm )

27. Eric Tohir / UK-47, ( 26 cm )

28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13, ( 27 cm )

29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31, ( 26 cm ) 

30. Feikoi / UK-38, ( 29 cm ) 

31. Abiserpong / UK-44, ( 25 cm ) 

32. Attar / UK-05, ( 26 cm )

33. Mangisi / UK-48, ( 25 cm ) 

34. Djudju / UK-20, ( 26 cm )

35. Djudju / UK-40, ( 28 cm )

36. Nyoman Budi / UK-21, ( 26 cm )

37. Mangisi / UK-34, ( 27 cm )

38. Benny Taslim / UK-28, ( 27 cm )

39. Bony / UK-09, ( 26 cm )


*UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*

1.   Ajik / UMS-79, ( 22 cm ) 

2.   Luki / UMS-83, ( 20 cm ) 

3.   Rasito / UMS-67, ( 19 cm ) 

4.   Lukman / UMS-52, ( 17 cm ) 

5.   Rova / UMS-69, ( 20 cm ) 

6.   Pauran / UMS-70, ( 20 cm )

7.   Asantoso / UMS-64, ( 20 cm )

8.   Michjoll / UMS-80, ( 20 cm ) 

9.   Eno TB / UMS-71, ( 19 cm ) 

10. Tomas wong / UMS - 53, ( 21 cm ), tgl 27 jan 2010 ( 29 cm )

11. Rakhmat Makssar / UMS-60, ( 20 cm )

12. Ndoy / UMS-68, ( 21 cm ) 

13. Eric Tohir / UMS-54, ( 18 cm ) 

14. Eric Tohir / UMS-78, ( 19 cm ) 

15. Wilson Jkt / UMS-84, ( 20 cm )

16. Robby Iwan / UMS-62, ( 21 cm ) 

17. Indra Z / UMS-55, ( 18 cm )

18. Djudju / UMS-66, ( 21 cm )

19. Wilson / UMS-58, ( 19 cm )

20. Dodo / UMS-82, ( 22 cm )

21. Yulius Sesunan / UMS-72, ( 21 cm )

22. Kendy / UMS-73, ( 21 cm )


*Yang masih available*

*Urashimataro Kohaku :*

*UK-03*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-06*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-12*, ( 26 cm )

*UK-18*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-33*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-35*, ( 27 cm )

*UK-42*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-43*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-46*, ( 25 cm )

*UK-49*, ( 26 cm )


*Umenishiki Sanke :*

*UMS-51*, ( 18 cm )

*UMS-56*, ( 18 cm )

*UMS-57*, ( 19 cm )

*UMS-59*, ( 19 cm )

*UMS-61*, ( 20 cm )

*UMS-63*, ( 22 cm )

*UMS-65*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-74*, ( 20 cm )

*UMS-76*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-77*, ( 21 cm )

*UMS-81*, ( 20 cm )

----------


## yulius sesunan

> sejak ikan2 tosai Urashimataro awal masuk Bandung gak ada yang menyangka keeping di GO berakhir seperti ini, 
> semua ikan berkembang saling susul, entah volume body maupun skin quality, dan pada akhir periode kedua ikan ini dalam kondisi terbaiknya ...
> 
> sekali lagi..
> *Selamat buat (Alm) Pak Karom & Selamat pula buat Om Yulius ...   * 
> dan 10 terbaik lainya..


Terima kasih Om Rova

----------


## yulius sesunan

Terima kasih Om Lucky, walaupun capek abis kontes kemarin masih bisa up date hari ini  ::

----------


## luki

> Terima kasih Om Lucky, walaupun capek abis kontes kemarin masih bisa up date hari ini


sama sama om yulius......

sekedar berbagi informasi.....
*kalau tidak salah* 
4th Koi's Festival kemarin di kelas Kohaku 41 - 45 cm yang di nilai oleh *Miyatake,Torazo dan Alan Chin
*

Juara 1 - 5 , di rebut ikan ikan dari GO ini......*dari total 19 Ikan
*
Juara 1 UK 34 - Akhir nya jadi BEST IN SIZE 45 BU
Juara 2 UK 36
Juara 3 UK 31
Juara 4 UK 29
Juara 5 UK 04

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by yulius sesunan
> 
> Terima kasih Om Lucky, walaupun capek abis kontes kemarin masih bisa up date hari ini 
> 
> 
> sama sama om yulius......
> 
> sekedar berbagi informasi.....
> *kalau tidak salah* 
> ...


Om Lucky, kalo gak salah UMS 72 juga dapet juara 1 di kelas sanke 35-40  ::

----------


## darren febriano

[quote=yulius sesunan]


> Originally Posted by "yulius sesunan":31lido9t
> 
> Terima kasih Om Lucky, walaupun capek abis kontes kemarin masih bisa up date hari ini 
> 
> 
> sama sama om yulius......
> 
> sekedar berbagi informasi.....
> *kalau tidak salah* 
> ...


Om Lucky, kalo gak salah UMS 72 juga dapet juara 1 di kelas sanke 35-40  :: [/quote:31lido9t]
suit2...prikitew :P

----------


## SHOWAKU

[quote=yulius sesunan]


> Originally Posted by "yulius sesunan":24bhwyra
> 
> Terima kasih Om Lucky, walaupun capek abis kontes kemarin masih bisa up date hari ini 
> 
> 
> sama sama om yulius......
> 
> sekedar berbagi informasi.....
> *kalau tidak salah* 
> ...


Om Lucky, kalo gak salah UMS 72 juga dapet juara 1 di kelas sanke 35-40  :: [/quote:24bhwyra]

mantaf deh om yulius ...suit2....  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Partisipan,

Pada waktu penjurian Taniguchi penasaran terhadap perkembangan lebih lanjut kohaku - kohaku ini. Dia ingin mengetahui bagaimana perkembangannya dalam beberapa bulan mendatang. Untuk itu dia memilih 10 ekor kohaku dan menyarankan Starskoi untuk terus memeliharanya hingga Desember mendatang. Yang terpilih adalah yang paling memiliki "strong body". Setelah melalui berbagai pertimbangan Starskoi bersedia memelihara koi ini hingga jangka waktu tersebut tetapi dengan syarat sebagai berikut:

-. Starskoi tidak bertanggungjawab apabila selama dipelihara ada masalah dengan koi - koi tersebut, baik sakit yang menyebabkan cacat atau kematian atau kematian karena loncat dari kolam
-. Starskoi membebankan biaya pakan sebesar Rp 3 juta sampai dengan periode tersebut

Foto - foto koi yang dipilih Taniguchi akan diposting oleh om Luki. Bagi pemilik koi yang karena alasan tertentu tidak berminat mengikuti program ini dapat mengambil langsung ikannya di starskoi.

----------


## William Pantoni

[quote=yulius sesunan]


> Originally Posted by "yulius sesunan":3b6t2di8
> 
> Terima kasih Om Lucky, walaupun capek abis kontes kemarin masih bisa up date hari ini 
> 
> 
> sama sama om yulius......
> 
> sekedar berbagi informasi.....
> *kalau tidak salah* 
> ...


Om Lucky, kalo gak salah UMS 72 juga dapet juara 1 di kelas sanke 35-40  :: [/quote:3b6t2di8]

Selamat d ke semua peserta dan pemenang.
Denger2 cerita...cerita katanya sampai Omo san klu bisa dan boleh ... itu sanke UMS 72....mau dibeli dan dibawa ke Jepang.
Bener ga sih.....siapa sih yg punya sanke UMS 72....?

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Selamat d ke semua peserta dan pemenang.
> Denger2 cerita...cerita katanya sampai Omo san klu bisa dan boleh ... itu sanke UMS 72....mau dibeli dan dibawa ke Jepang.
> Bener ga sih.....siapa sih yg punya sanke UMS 72....?


Muridmu ini yang punya Om Will  ::  
Bagaikan terbang baca tulisan suhu di atas.....  ::  
bener gak ya Om, kalau ini mrpkn GO pertama yang ikan2nya bisa berprestasi di show?

----------


## h3ln1k

bener om yulius mr. fuji oomo kemaren bilang gitu   ::   mumpung saya juga tahu bahasa inggris kalo yang lain bahasa jepun pusing   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

[quote=yulius sesunan]


> Selamat d ke semua peserta dan pemenang.
> Denger2 cerita...cerita katanya sampai Omo san klu bisa dan boleh ... itu sanke UMS 72....mau dibeli dan dibawa ke Jepang.
> Bener ga sih.....siapa sih yg punya sanke UMS 72....?


Muridmu ini yang punya Om Will  ::  
Bagaikan terbang baca tulisan suhu di atas.....  ::  
bener gak ya Om, kalau ini mrpkn GO pertama yang ikan2nya bisa berprestasi di show?[/quote:11ovliha]


> bener om yulius mr. fuji oomo kemaren bilang gitu    mumpung saya juga tahu bahasa inggris kalo yang lain bahasa jepun pusing


Kalau bener begitu....... saya gak tau harus ngomong apa Om Hel.... yang jelas mungkin saya lagi benar2 beruntung  ::  
Dan GO ini benar2 layak menyandang predikat Best of The Best

----------


## limjohan

[quote=yulius sesunan][quote="yulius sesunan":2pv8xlu5]


> Selamat d ke semua peserta dan pemenang.
> Denger2 cerita...cerita katanya sampai Omo san klu bisa dan boleh ... itu sanke UMS 72....mau dibeli dan dibawa ke Jepang.
> Bener ga sih.....siapa sih yg punya sanke UMS 72....?


Muridmu ini yang punya Om Will  ::  
Bagaikan terbang baca tulisan suhu di atas.....  ::  
bener gak ya Om, kalau ini mrpkn GO pertama yang ikan2nya bisa berprestasi di show?[/quote:2pv8xlu5]


> bener om yulius mr. fuji oomo kemaren bilang gitu    mumpung saya juga tahu bahasa inggris kalo yang lain bahasa jepun pusing


Kalau bener begitu....... saya gak tau harus ngomong apa Om Hel.... yang jelas mungkin saya lagi benar2 beruntung  ::  
Dan GO ini benar2 layak menyandang predikat Best of The Best[/quote:2pv8xlu5]

wow keren om....

----------


## luki

> Dear Partisipan,
> 
> Pada waktu penjurian Taniguchi penasaran terhadap perkembangan lebih lanjut kohaku - kohaku ini. Dia ingin mengetahui bagaimana perkembangannya dalam beberapa bulan mendatang. Untuk itu dia memilih 10 ekor kohaku dan menyarankan Starskoi untuk terus memeliharanya hingga Desember mendatang. Yang terpilih adalah yang paling memiliki "strong body". Setelah melalui berbagai pertimbangan Starskoi bersedia memelihara koi ini hingga jangka waktu tersebut tetapi dengan syarat sebagai berikut:
> 
> -. Starskoi tidak bertanggungjawab apabila selama dipelihara ada masalah dengan koi - koi tersebut, baik sakit yang menyebabkan cacat atau kematian atau kematian karena loncat dari kolam
> -. Starskoi membebankan biaya pakan sebesar Rp 3 juta sampai dengan periode tersebut
> 
> Foto - foto koi yang dipilih Taniguchi akan diposting oleh om Luki. Bagi pemilik koi yang karena alasan tertentu tidak berminat mengikuti program ini dapat mengambil langsung ikannya di starskoi.


*10 Ekor yang Terpilih*

28. Chandra Tasik / UK 13, ( 27 cm )

7.   Dani / UK-24, ( 28 cm )

38. Benny Taslim / UK-28, ( 27 cm )

17. Yulius Sesunan / UK-29, ( 29 cm )

9.   Dani / UK-30, ( 28 cm ) 

29. Chandra Tasik / UK-31, ( 26 cm ) 

37. Mangisi / UK-34, ( 27 cm )

21. Karom / UK-36, ( 27 cm ) 

3.   Datta/ UK-39, ( 28 cm )

25. Dani / UK-50, ( 25 cm )

----------


## dina prima

*IKUTTT....*

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab10 ... t/2837.jpg

----------


## yulius sesunan

Terima kasih Om Lucky up date nya....
Lengkap sdh kebahagiaan saya  :: , di sanke dapet GC 
trus salah satu dari kohaku terpilih menjadi ikan yang diprediksi oleh Taniguchi san bisa jumbo  ::  
@ Om Ajik: saya ikut keeping di starskoi sampe Desember  ::

----------


## zlatan

> Terima kasih Om Lucky up date nya....
> Lengkap sdh kebahagiaan saya , di sanke dapet GC 
> trus salah satu dari kohaku terpilih menjadi ikan yang diprediksi oleh Taniguchi san bisa jumbo  
> @ Om Ajik: saya ikut keeping di starskoi sampe Desember


selamat oom Yulius....memang mantap sortiran oom  ::   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by yulius sesunan
> 
> Terima kasih Om Lucky up date nya....
> Lengkap sdh kebahagiaan saya , di sanke dapet GC 
> trus salah satu dari kohaku terpilih menjadi ikan yang diprediksi oleh Taniguchi san bisa jumbo  
> @ Om Ajik: saya ikut keeping di starskoi sampe Desember 
> 
> 
> selamat oom Yulius....memang mantap sortiran oom


Terima kasih Om, tapi ini kebetulan lho....

----------


## dattairadian

> Dear Partisipan,
> 
> Pada waktu penjurian Taniguchi penasaran terhadap perkembangan lebih lanjut kohaku - kohaku ini. Dia ingin mengetahui bagaimana perkembangannya dalam beberapa bulan mendatang. Untuk itu dia memilih 10 ekor kohaku dan menyarankan Starskoi untuk terus memeliharanya hingga Desember mendatang. Yang terpilih adalah yang paling memiliki "strong body". Setelah melalui berbagai pertimbangan Starskoi bersedia memelihara koi ini hingga jangka waktu tersebut tetapi dengan syarat sebagai berikut:
> 
> -. Starskoi tidak bertanggungjawab apabila selama dipelihara ada masalah dengan koi - koi tersebut, baik sakit yang menyebabkan cacat atau kematian atau kematian karena loncat dari kolam


sip




> -. Starskoi membebankan biaya pakan sebesar Rp 3 juta sampai dengan periode tersebut


Untuk 10 ikan atau per ikan ya?   :: 




> Foto - foto koi yang dipilih Taniguchi akan diposting oleh om Luki. Bagi pemilik koi yang karena alasan tertentu tidak berminat mengikuti program ini dapat mengambil langsung ikannya di starskoi.


ditunggu jawaban di atas...

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Dear Partisipan,
> 
> Pada waktu penjurian Taniguchi penasaran terhadap perkembangan lebih lanjut kohaku - kohaku ini. Dia ingin mengetahui bagaimana perkembangannya dalam beberapa bulan mendatang. Untuk itu dia memilih 10 ekor kohaku dan menyarankan Starskoi untuk terus memeliharanya hingga Desember mendatang. Yang terpilih adalah yang paling memiliki "strong body". Setelah melalui berbagai pertimbangan Starskoi bersedia memelihara koi ini hingga jangka waktu tersebut tetapi dengan syarat sebagai berikut:
> 
> -. Starskoi tidak bertanggungjawab apabila selama dipelihara ada masalah dengan koi - koi tersebut, baik sakit yang menyebabkan cacat atau kematian atau kematian karena loncat dari kolam
> -. Starskoi membebankan biaya pakan sebesar Rp 3 juta sampai dengan periode tersebut
> 
> Foto - foto koi yang dipilih Taniguchi akan diposting oleh om Luki. Bagi pemilik koi yang karena alasan tertentu tidak berminat mengikuti program ini dapat mengambil langsung ikannya di starskoi.


HICK.., aku punya gak kepilih 10 besar...  ::

----------


## repak69

senang sekali bisa mengikuti tret ini dari awal...   ::  

walopun saya tidak ikutan, tapi mata terpuas, terlebih ada kabar sampe ada yg mau di bawa ikut pulan kampung ke jepang,,,,

ckckckck nice,, veri nice,,,,

GO ini layak di sebut Best of the best... :thumbup:

----------


## asantoso

Om Ajik,
mau tanya pengiriman ikan ke luarkota bagaimana? hubungi siapa ya ?
Thanks.

Andri

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik,
> mau tanya pengiriman ikan ke luarkota bagaimana? hubungi siapa ya ?
> Thanks.
> 
> Andri


Hubungi langsung Starskoi, om. Dengan pak Ayi...di 0811 215 148

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by asantoso
> 
> Om Ajik,
> mau tanya pengiriman ikan ke luarkota bagaimana? hubungi siapa ya ?
> Thanks.
> 
> Andri
> 
> 
> Hubungi langsung Starskoi, om. Dengan pak Ayi...di 0811 215 148


Oom...Oom peserta.
Acara GO ini sudah selesai...dimohon segera diambil ikan2nya secepat mungkin ....kasihan ikan udah lama puasa.
Untuk pengambilan bisa hubungin pak Ayi diatas.

----------


## mrliauw

> Oom...Oom peserta.
> Acara GO ini sudah selesai...dimohon segera diambil ikan2nya secepat mungkin ....kasihan ikan udah lama puasa.
> Untuk pengambilan bisa hubungin pak Ayi diatas.


Siap om William..
Saya mao minta tolong sama om chivas aja deh, soalnya gak sempet ke Bdg  ::

----------


## luki

> Terima kasih Om Lucky up date nya....
> Lengkap sdh kebahagiaan saya , di sanke dapet GC 
> trus salah satu dari kohaku terpilih menjadi ikan yang diprediksi oleh Taniguchi san bisa jumbo


kurang 1 om yulius kebahagiaan nya.....
Penyandang Predikat GC dan RGC kan dapet hadiah 1 ekor ikan.....
ini baru lengkap kebahagiaan nya om....
" Buy One Get One "  Selamat om.......

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by yulius sesunan
> 
> Terima kasih Om Lucky up date nya....
> Lengkap sdh kebahagiaan saya , di sanke dapet GC 
> trus salah satu dari kohaku terpilih menjadi ikan yang diprediksi oleh Taniguchi san bisa jumbo  
> 
> 
> kurang 1 om yulius kebahagiaan nya.....
> Penyandang Predikat GC dan RGC kan dapet hadiah 1 ekor ikan.....
> ...


Iya Om... sangking senengnya sampe lupa kalau dapet hadiah tategoi  ::  
Sepertinya besok lgs meluncur ke bdg nih  ::

----------


## Mich-Joll

> Dear Partisipan,
> 
> Pada waktu penjurian Taniguchi penasaran terhadap perkembangan lebih lanjut kohaku - kohaku ini. Dia ingin mengetahui bagaimana perkembangannya dalam beberapa bulan mendatang. Untuk itu dia memilih 10 ekor kohaku dan menyarankan Starskoi untuk terus memeliharanya hingga Desember mendatang. Yang terpilih adalah yang paling memiliki "strong body". Setelah melalui berbagai pertimbangan Starskoi bersedia memelihara koi ini hingga jangka waktu tersebut tetapi dengan syarat sebagai berikut:
> 
> -. Starskoi tidak bertanggungjawab apabila selama dipelihara ada masalah dengan koi - koi tersebut, baik sakit yang menyebabkan cacat atau kematian atau kematian karena loncat dari kolam
> -. Starskoi membebankan biaya pakan sebesar Rp 3 juta sampai dengan periode tersebut
> 
> Foto - foto koi yang dipilih Taniguchi akan diposting oleh om Luki. Bagi pemilik koi yang karena alasan tertentu tidak berminat mengikuti program ini dapat mengambil langsung ikannya di starskoi.


Pak,kalo yg tdk terpilih tp ingin ikut BISA...??

----------


## luki

[quote=Mich-Joll]


> Dear Partisipan,
> 
> Pada waktu penjurian Taniguchi penasaran terhadap perkembangan lebih lanjut kohaku - kohaku ini. Dia ingin mengetahui bagaimana perkembangannya dalam beberapa bulan mendatang. Untuk itu dia memilih 10 ekor kohaku dan menyarankan Starskoi untuk terus memeliharanya hingga Desember mendatang. Yang terpilih adalah yang paling memiliki "strong body". Setelah melalui berbagai pertimbangan Starskoi bersedia memelihara koi ini hingga jangka waktu tersebut tetapi dengan syarat sebagai berikut:
> 
> -. Starskoi tidak bertanggungjawab apabila selama dipelihara ada masalah dengan koi - koi tersebut, baik sakit yang menyebabkan cacat atau kematian atau kematian karena loncat dari kolam
> -. Starskoi membebankan biaya pakan sebesar Rp 3 juta sampai dengan periode tersebut
> 
> Foto - foto koi yang dipilih Taniguchi akan diposting oleh om Luki. Bagi pemilik koi yang karena alasan tertentu tidak berminat mengikuti program ini dapat mengambil langsung ikannya di starskoi.


Pak,kalo yg tdk terpilih tp ingin ikut BISA...??[/quote:qv2kyrom]


Rud.....coba langsung koordinasi dengan Pak Ayi 0811 215 148....

----------


## Mich-Joll

[quote=luki]


> Originally Posted by "Ajik Raffles":2n4ao0mg
> 
> Dear Partisipan,
> 
> Rud.....coba langsung koordinasi dengan Pak Ayi 0811 215 148....


[/quote:2n4ao0mg]

Ok Pak Luki. Makasih

----------


## Rova

[quote=luki]


> Originally Posted by "Ajik Raffles":2xc2v1wx
> 
> Dear Partisipan,
> 
> Pada waktu penjurian Taniguchi penasaran terhadap perkembangan lebih lanjut kohaku - kohaku ini. Dia ingin mengetahui bagaimana perkembangannya dalam beberapa bulan mendatang. Untuk itu dia memilih 10 ekor kohaku dan menyarankan Starskoi untuk terus memeliharanya hingga Desember mendatang. Yang terpilih adalah yang paling memiliki "strong body". Setelah melalui berbagai pertimbangan Starskoi bersedia memelihara koi ini hingga jangka waktu tersebut tetapi dengan syarat sebagai berikut:
> 
> -. Starskoi tidak bertanggungjawab apabila selama dipelihara ada masalah dengan koi - koi tersebut, baik sakit yang menyebabkan cacat atau kematian atau kematian karena loncat dari kolam
> -. Starskoi membebankan biaya pakan sebesar Rp 3 juta sampai dengan periode tersebut
> 
> ...




Rud.....coba langsung koordinasi dengan Pak Ayi 0811 215 148....[/quote:2xc2v1wx]

boleh juga kalau hasilnya gini

----------


## Tiny

UK-27 ditemukan tewas di pinggir kolam, menjadi santapan anjing.
Adapun dugaan mengenai kejadian :

1. UK-27 loncat dan kebetulan anjing sedang berada di pinggir kolam.
2. Ada makhluk lain (burung elang or linsang) yang mengacak2 kolam dan menangkap UK-27 (Hal ini menjadi sangkaan karena pada hari ditemukannya UK-27 tewas, semua ikan terlihat stress dibawah dan seperti ada bekas pertarungan di kolam-overflow copot)


kondisi air bagus dan stabil.

adapun langkah2 pencegahannya sekarang adalah dengan memagari sekeliling kolam dengan jaring setinggi 1 M.

 ::   ::

----------


## luki

sayang banget Dra......
padahal UK27 bagus buat tandem dan perbandingan grow rate temen temen nya yang lain. ....  ::   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

Turut berduka cita Om Tiny  ::   ::  
kalo bs jaring utk pagar dirangkap dua..... biar lebih aman.

----------


## darren febriano

Turut Berduka Cita Om Tiny. Selalu ga enak saat mengalami spt ini. Tp pengalaman spt ini, selalu lebih mahal Om. Ke depannya, mdh2an jd lebih baik. Membuat pengaman mrp langkah maju yg lebih baik, yg mungkin tdk pernah kepikiran sebelumnya. Tetap semangat Om Tiny.  ::

----------


## Tiny

> sayang banget Dra......
> padahal UK27 bagus buat tandem dan perbandingan grow rate temen temen nya yang lain. ....


iya boss, kelihatan masih manjang terus dia..yah mesti cari lagi nih di stars koi ha3




> Turut berduka cita Om Tiny   
> kalo bs jaring utk pagar dirangkap dua..... biar lebih aman.


iya om, memang bener2 kalo bikin kolam yang masih dekat dengan alam liar perlu proteksi lebih.




> Turut Berduka Cita Om Tiny. Selalu ga enak saat mengalami spt ini. Tp pengalaman spt ini, selalu lebih mahal Om. Ke depannya, mdh2an jd lebih baik. Membuat pengaman mrp langkah maju yg lebih baik, yg mungkin tdk pernah kepikiran sebelumnya. Tetap semangat Om Tiny.


thanks om, memang sebelumnya ga pernah ada pengalaman gini. Dengan adanya ini jadi kita terus memperbaiki cara keeping kita

----------


## edwin

sayang buangeetttt.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

turut berduka cita om indra tapi kan udah ada gantinya tuh yang di mudpond   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

Dear Koi'ser...
Mau up date... GC Sanke di GO ini meraih Best in Size 40 bu di Asia Cup kemarin
Ini foto terakhirnya:

Semoga Koi's dapat terus dapat mengadakan GO dengan kualitas seperti GO ini, kalau mungkin lebih baik lagi

----------


## edwin

> Dear Koi'ser...
> Mau up date... GC Sanke di GO ini meraih Best in Size 40 bu di Asia Cup kemarin
> Ini foto terakhirnya:
> 
> Semoga Koi's dapat terus dapat mengadakan GO dengan kualitas seperti GO ini, kalau mungkin lebih baik lagi


om yulius tahun ini kayaknya panen piala nih.... mantap om.... kalau boleh diupdate yah om ikan2 nya, biar kita bisa ngikutin perkembangan ikan dari kecil sampai bisa berprestasi.

----------


## yulius sesunan

Siyaaap Om Edwin.... GC Kohaku dan GC Sanke ini smp bulan Desember tetap "indekos" di starskoi, waktu saya ngobrol2 dgn Pak Ayi mkn kalau mereka siap akan diturunkan pada kontes all indonesia young koi show, semoga mereka dapat menjadi good contender.

----------


## dattairadian

> Dear Koi'ser...
> Mau up date... GC Sanke di GO ini meraih Best in Size 40 bu di Asia Cup kemarin
> Ini foto terakhirnya:
> 
> Semoga Koi's dapat terus dapat mengadakan GO dengan kualitas seperti GO ini, kalau mungkin lebih baik lagi


MantaB om Yul!  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Siyaaap Om Edwin.... GC Kohaku dan GC Sanke ini smp bulan Desember tetap "indekos" di starskoi, waktu saya ngobrol2 dgn Pak Ayi mkn kalau mereka siap akan diturunkan pada kontes all indonesia young koi show, semoga mereka dapat menjadi good contender.


Congrat.....Om Yul....mudah2an di December size sudah mantap....apalg klu nanti dapat GC... :Thumb: ....jarang2 ada piaraan Indonesia mulai dari ukuran tosai bisa jd GC.

----------


## cantonguy

Tuh kan Om Yulius... akhirnya dapat Best In Size kan.... ??? Selamat ya Om.. ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

@ Om Datta: Tengkyu Om....
@ Om William: Memang pelihara koi harus dengan mimpi.... biar selalu semangat, tapi kalo jadi GC kayaknya ketinggian tuh Om mimpinya... he..he..he..
@ Om Riwin: Memang benar prediksi suhu... tanpa liat ikan secara langsung, terbukti prediksinya benar: best in size.... jam terbang membuktikan...

----------


## luki

> *FOTO KIRI TANGGAL 01 DESEMBER 2009*
> *FOTO TENGAH UPDATE KE 1 TANGGAL 27 JANUARI 2010*
> *FOTO KANAN UPDATE KE 2 TANGGAL 8 APRIL 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> *UMENISHIKI SANKE  :*
> 
> 2.   Luki / UMS-83, ( 20 cm )


setelah berada di kolam rumah selama 6 bulan.....
*jadi kurus......*.ukuran sekarang 45 cm......cuma naik 6 cm........ :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: 


ayo yang lain di share........

----------


## mrliauw

Hello om Luki, ikutan sharing om..
Ini yang di rumah, si Top-10 alias nomer 10 Taniguchi ex GO
Kurus juga om.. Wkwkwk
Panjang juga kayaknya gak nambah banyak
Kagak turbo eh jumbo..

----------


## William Pantoni

Om SB....ukuran nya berapa skrg?

----------


## abiserpong

> setelah berada di kolam rumah selama 6 bulan.....
> *jadi kurus......*.ukuran sekarang 45 cm......cuma naik 6 cm........
> 
> 
> ayo yang lain di share........


Coba kasih pakan yang biasa dia makan di Stars ...... om luki.
Kualitas shiroji makin baik dan terlihat solid....... sumi cendrung sudah stabil, tidak ada pergerakan yang berarti lagi. Cantik.

----------


## luki

> *Coba kasih pakan yang biasa dia makan di Stars ...... om luki.*
> Kualitas shiroji makin baik dan terlihat solid....... sumi cendrung sudah stabil, tidak ada pergerakan yang berarti lagi. Cantik.


iya nih....dulu kelamaan makan steak terus di stars bandung......
begitu sampe kolam rumah makan supermi..... kurus deh..... :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky: 
kecenderungan ganteng Om Abi......bukan cantik......

----------


## William Pantoni

Kohaku no. 37

Kohaku ini masuk kolam May 2010 setelah 3 mingu karantina dan 04 Augustus 2010 = 55cm



04 August 2010 = 55cm

----------


## William Pantoni

Kohaku no. 2

Go ini dimulai Dec 2009, update pertama Jan 2010 = 34cm, update 2 April 2010 = 40cm.
Kohaku ini masuk kolam May 2010 setelah 3 mingu karantina dan 04 Augustus 2010 = 48cm



04 August 2010  = 48cm

----------


## mrliauw

> Om SB....ukuran nya berapa skrg?




Panjangnya waktu 17-Aug-2010 yl hanya 50-an cm, om..
Musti dikasih obat peninggi badan kalee yah om Wil?

----------


## dattairadian

Ikutan update 2 ikan... Pertumbuhan juga so-so, sama dengan om mrliauw 
*UK-15*, ( 28 cm )

Per 11 0kt 2010 (50cm)


*UK-39*, ( 28 cm )

Per 11 0kt 2010 (50cm)

----------


## mrliauw

Om Datta, om Will dan para suhu, mohon advisnya..
Jika ikan tidak menampakkan bakat jumbo, apakah baik jika terus kita keep dan biasanya target apa lagi yang bisa kita set?
Trims om2..

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Datta, om Will dan para suhu, mohon advisnya..
> Jika ikan tidak menampakkan bakat jumbo, apakah baik jika terus kita keep dan biasanya target apa lagi yang bisa kita set?
> Trims om2..


Menurut saya .....Tergantung dari *tujuan* ...... yang kita set untuk memelihara isi kolam kita tentunya om SB.......

Kalau memang tujuannya untuk mendapatkan yang bakat jumbo/ koi yang bisa jumbo ( over 80 cm ) ...... akan lebih mudah dan tidak perlu terlalu banyak unsur spekulasinya ..... mulailah memelihara yang usianya minimal nisai/  sansai dengan blood line yang jelas. 
Tapi ada seni, tantangan dan keasikan tersendiri bagi kita yang hobies untuk mengikuti perkembangannya dari tosai hingga ia besar, syukur -syukur bisa jumbo juga ( walaupun sangat banyak faktor yang terkait ) ......... salam.

----------


## William Pantoni

> Om Datta, om Will dan para suhu, mohon advisnya..
> Jika ikan tidak menampakkan bakat jumbo, apakah baik jika terus kita keep dan biasanya target apa lagi yang bisa kita set?
> Trims om2..


Om Sb...kalau sy sendiri....biasanya kalau udah piara 2 -3 tahun dan ga gede2 misalnya stuck di 50cm.....sy lepas. Tapi ada kemungkinan dikolam saya ga grow tapi pindah kolam lain bisa jadi grow.
jadi kalau misalnya yg diatas no 10, mau titip tempat sy juga boleh....he...he..

----------


## yulius sesunan

Mau ikutan up date:

UK 17


13 Des 2010 (59 cm)


UMS 56


13 Des 2010 (54 cm)

----------


## luki

Mantab Om Yulius......
kejar volume nya lagi Om......sama di poles lagi...biar shine.......

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Mantab Om Yulius......
> kejar volume nya lagi Om......sama di poles lagi...biar shine.......


Tolong kasih tau dong Om ilmunya..... gimana caranya mengejar volume sekalian jg bisa lebih shine.
Krn selama ini pengelaman saya kalo lagi kita "hajar" makannya..... biasanya "skin quality" menurun.....

----------


## luki

> Tolong kasih tau dong Om ilmunya..... gimana caranya mengejar volume sekalian jg bisa lebih shine.
> Krn selama ini pengelaman saya kalo lagi kita "hajar" makannya..... biasanya "skin quality" menurun.....


Om Yulius bisa aja nih.......guru saya kan sering ke rumah Om...... :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky: 
kalau kata guru saya....untuk mengejar volume di ikan besar....pake protein yang tidak terlalu tinggi....coba pake hikari yg packing coklat 2 kiloan Om ( yg pelet nya 2 warna ) 
di situ statement nya kyorin .....untuk mengejar volume.......saya sih belum punya pengalaman di hikari itu .... ( mahal ) he he he.......
tapi kalau untuk pakan lokal.....pake breeder pro juga cukup buat ngejar volume......., tetapi harus lebih pay attention ke air Om.....karena lebih cepat hancur, sehingga kerja filter lebih berat.......CMIIW

kalau untuk water polishing......Om WP yg labih handal.......
kalau yang saya tau cuma 
- asupan matahari pagi
- pergantian air 5 %
- pembersihan mekanik filter rutin 
- recharge ( celaning ) bilogical filter sebelum clogging
- menjaga fluktuasi parameter air lebih stabil
   - DO
   - PH

kalau ada yang salah ...benerin ya......

----------


## showa

bener tuh om ajarin dung .....................siapkan bir aja dgn kucibeni om Yulius pasti beliau bersedia datang..............

hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Om Yulius bisa aja nih.......guru saya kan sering ke rumah Om......
> kalau kata guru saya....untuk mengejar volume di ikan besar....pake protein yang tidak terlalu tinggi....coba pake hikari yg packing coklat 2 kiloan Om ( yg pelet nya 2 warna ) 
> di situ statement nya kyorin .....untuk mengejar volume.......saya sih belum punya pengalaman di hikari itu .... ( mahal ) he he he.......
> tapi kalau untuk pakan lokal.....pake breeder pro juga cukup buat ngejar volume......., tetapi harus lebih pay attention ke air Om.....karena lebih cepat hancur, sehingga kerja filter lebih berat.......CMIIW
> 
> kalau untuk water polishing......Om WP yg labih handal.......
> kalau yang saya tau cuma 
> - asupan matahari pagi
> - pergantian air 5 %
> ...


Tengkyu Om.... ilmu baru lg nih



> bener tuh om ajarin dung .....................siapkan bir aja dgn kucibeni om Yulius pasti beliau bersedia datang..............
> 
> hahahahahahahahaha


Siyaaaap.. kalo suhu-suhu berkenan PV, saya siapin apa aja deh...

----------


## William Pantoni

Up date Kohaku no. 37

Kohaku ini masuk kolam May 2010 setelah 3 mingu karantina dan 04 Augustus 2010 = 55cm



04 August 2010 = 55cm ..........................                                           Feb 2011 = 62cm

----------


## edwin

Mnrt sy good deep red & good shiroji. Kl grow, sashi & kiwa musti nanya suhu2 nih..

----------

